# AND THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....



## AZPops

Admin note: Originally entitled "Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?"

It's apparent that the rambling, random thought thread was enjoyed by many, even though it consumed considerable effort by moderators to ensure that it remained in compliance with rules and policies. In order to address both matters, let's again attempt to offer you the opportunity to once again enjoy this meandering non-congruent-themed thread. In order to address the 2nd concern we'll post the following disclaimer and agreement.

By posting in the thread, you agree that your postings and content may be removed without warning, consideration or reason. You agree that any submission deemed by CPF moderators or administrators to be unsuitable, offensive, or contrary to CPF's rules or policies may be removed at their discretion.

The previous two threads:
Part One
Part Two

Enjoy - your enjoyment is important to us!

And now, here's Pops' original post:

You know the last one to make a post in a thread and no one relies after your post! .... Yup, sometimes I feel that I'm the "Thread Killer"!


----------



## nbp

Ooh! It's like a part three! 

I tried to resurrect a great old thread the other day and couldn't even do that right. 

Edit: Thanks Empath.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

We're back baby, we're back! 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dzOHq5WbQ8k

~ Chance
One of the Usual Suspects


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Gee-Wizzz, I've been away from the Cafe for a month or so. Clicked the Cafe, and thought I was seeing things! So, I guess the "Thread Killer" title is still up fur grabs! May be we should all sing the Sheep Herding Wabbit song to celibrate!








:devil:


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Well, ....... I guess there's no need fur singing cause it looks like it took part III for the "Thread Killer" to die! .... Oh, an I get to take the trophy home

as well! ....


----------



## mvyrmnd

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

A bit like the Rocky movies. It just keeps getting back up!


----------



## mvyrmnd

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

I wonder if there's a way to have a running counter on "Time since last post"... that way we could see who is winning


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

OoooooooK, I'll return the trophy!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*



AZPops said:


> Well, ....... I guess there's no need fur singing cause it looks like it took part III for the "Thread Killer" to die! .... Oh, an I get to take the trophy home
> 
> as well! ....



Not so fast Pops, I've still got something to say and this is as good a place as any to say it. 

When a member sells a light on the Market Place, why does he feel it an acceptable practice to place all the risk of shipping on the purchaser? Insurance is cheap, the price of a good beer. Buyer and seller split the difference, then no matter what happens both are covered.

It wouldn't bug me so much if it wasn't so prevalent. 

Guys, this is a hobby, most of the time when you buy a light then decide to let it go, you're not going to break even.

~ Chance

Viva la Thread Killer Thread!


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Like Dark Vader, are we feeling the .....





BLUE's .....


----------



## mvyrmnd

*Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

I think everyone's too afraid to post.... Lest we lose our third and final chance.


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*



mvyrmnd said:


> I think everyone's too afraid to post.... Lest we lose our third and final chance.




Well isn't it better to have a chance, then take that chance, then to never have taken that chance at all?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Who has Chance? Where are we going? Well then, are we going or not? 

This is all so confusing! 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Who has Chance? Where are we going? Well then, are we going or not?
> 
> This is all so confusing!
> 
> ~ Chance




I donno what direction we're going, but I gave the trophy back! I thought it was all about taking chances?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Are you sure you know how to drive this thing? It sure is big! Hey! Can I drive? Why is your dog growling at me, am I in his seat? Can I change the radio? Slow down. Can we stop? I can't go to the bathroom while we're moving. When do we eat? I'm hungry. Are you hungry? Turn up the A.C. it's hot in here. Man, I love road-trips, don't you Pops? 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

That is brilliant. :wow:


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Are you sure you know how to drive this thing? It sure is big! Hey! Can I drive? Why is your dog growling at me, am I in his seat? Can I change the radio? Slow down. Can we stop? I can't go to the bathroom while we're moving. When do we eat? I'm hungry. Are you hungry? Turn up the A.C. it's hot in here. Man, I love road-trips, don't you Pops?
> 
> ~ Chance




Wow, lot's of questions C.G.. But let's see ... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, ... Yeah me an the boy love going on road trips! But I think you already know that you go to the bathroom while Calvin's driving at 75 plus mph on the ....





An just in case sorta thing, ..... I bring along my own mechanic ....







In regards to driving, ... since I'm not allowed to drive. I don't think the Boss ...







.... is gonna let you drive either!






Hey Pops, *DID I HEAR ROAD TRIP!*








Well common, what your waiting fur? ...... We're gassed up, so *LET'S GO!*













PS See what you started? Anyways C.G., just stay out of the ....







Cholla Cactus Field and you'll be good to go!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

That reminds me of what happened in the RIP Clint Eastwood thread right after he died..


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Loved the Redhead's music since he was from my time! His music was going on during the "Industrial Music" generation! .... :thumbsup:


Love Swing Out Sister as well! 








PS IMO the Redhead should've hit Vegas. I think he would've been a great Headliner for one of the Casinos!


----------



## nbp

:shrug:

I think this thread series has outlived its welcome.


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*



nbp said:


> :shrug:
> 
> I think this thread series has outlived its welcome.




May be right, but who's gonna be the kill'ah?


----------



## nbp

AZPops said:


> May be right, but who's gonna be the kill'ah?



I bet the last post will be written in blue or red. Haha


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Perhaps,, we'll just have to wait and see. 

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

*Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*



nbp said:


> :shrug:
> 
> I think this thread series has outlived its welcome.



This third iteration just doesn't have the same feel, does it?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*



nbp said:


> :shrug:
> 
> I think this thread series has outlived its welcome.



Perhaps you..........never mind. :wave:

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*



mvyrmnd said:


> This third iteration just doesn't have the same feel, does it?





I think it may've loss it's momentum. Not quite sure but may be it's time to move on I think.


----------



## mvyrmnd

*Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*



AZPops said:


> I think it may've loss it's momentum. Not quite sure but may be it's time to move on I think.



It does feel like we're trying too hard. People (the usual suspect) are being silly purely for the sake of being silly...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

If you guys don't enjoy this thread, and obviously don't want to spend any energy attempting to better it, why don't you just ignore it? Serious question. I'd really like to know. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Ah! It's back again... :huh:


----------



## Cataract

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

...it's back up??? OMG! OMG!! OMG!!!




where have I been???




mvyrmnd said:


> I wonder if there's a way to have a running counter on "Time since last post"... that way we could see who is winning



+1, we definitely need a score board. Zombie thread can't be killed, but we sure can shoot at it for a looong time!




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Are you sure you know how to drive this thing? It sure is big! Hey! Can I drive? Why is your dog growling at me, am I in his seat? Can I change the radio? Slow down. Can we stop? I can't go to the bathroom while we're moving. When do we eat? I'm hungry. Are you hungry? Turn up the A.C. it's hot in here. Man, I love road-trips, don't you Pops?
> 
> ~ Chance



No one knows how to drive this thing... it's wild... it wacky.... it's...



Okay, it's not gay, but it's sure wild, wacky and impossible to steer, though...




AZPops said:


> I think it may've loss it's momentum. Not quite sure but may be it's time to move on I think.





mvyrmnd said:


> It does feel like we're trying too hard. People (the usual suspect) are being silly purely for the sake of being silly...



We're just rusty... or perhaps the thread is finally ready to let someone kill it for real.




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If you guys don't enjoy this thread, and obviously don't want to spend any energy attempting to better it, why don't you just ignore it? Serious question. I'd really like to know.
> 
> ~ Chance



Good point. Or maybe it is yet another couple of disguised attempts at killing the thread? What was the point of this thread again??


----------



## Cataract

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

What's up with all these videos from the 80's?????????????????


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

There're taking us to where we've already been here. It's quite simple really. 

~ Chance
The Time Traveler


----------



## Cataract

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Oh Lord, that makes me regret selling my copy of Vice City! That was one of the best GTA installments ever. Kinda funny I was playing Chinatown wars when I was in Miami almost 5 years ago while on a training course. Now my computer is too slow for GTA V. Almost finished Thief 3 though... thank god for cheap prices on old games


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*



Cataract said:


> Oh Lord, that makes me regret selling my copy of Vice City! That was one of the best GTA installments ever. Kinda funny I was playing Chinatown wars when I was in Miami almost 5 years ago while on a training course. Now my computer is too slow for GTA V. Almost finished Thief 3 though... thank god for cheap prices on old games



Too bad you sold it. Did you at least find the "Scarface" motel room Easter egg?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Anyone willing to admit to wearing a sports jacket, with the sleeves pulled up, and a t-shirt back in the day? 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

No, nevur done that C.G.! .... However, I did stay at a "Holiday Inn Express". Does that count?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Pops, I think I sat behind you at a War concert in Seattle. It was probably 30 years ago. One of the band members came down off the stage to let audience members sing along on their Why Can't We Be Friends song. If that was you, you sang very well, and were accompanied by one of the most beautiful blondes I had ever seen.

Btw, You wore it well, totally pulled it off! :twothumbs

~ Chance

Pops, Why the edit?


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Pops, I think I sat behind you at a War concert in Seattle. It was probably 30 years ago. One of the band members came down off the stage to let audience members sing along on their Why Can't We Be Friends song. If that was you, you sang very well, and were accompanied by one of the most beautiful blondes I had ever seen.
> 
> Btw, You wore it well, totally pulled it off! :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> Pops, Why the edit?




LOL .... I guess while I was editing, you were responding!


----------



## Cataract

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Thread's dead baby, thread's dead...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Hey Cataract, 

You ever give a man a foot rub? 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Yup, that's exactly it, except Zed never got back up


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Zed's dead baby, but Butch rode off on his chopper. This thread's like Zed's chopper, it won't die. It just gets parked for a little while.........then someone comes and takes it for a ride. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

... so we're running away from Marsellus Wallace?


----------



## dc38

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*



Cataract said:


> ... so we're running away from Marsellus Wallace?



No, YOU'RE running from Marsellus Wallace. Should've thrown the fight like we told you.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

What does Mr. Wallace look like? Why was the diner out of blueberry pancakes? How bout that foot rub? 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*



dc38 said:


> No, YOU'RE running from Marsellus Wallace. Should've thrown the fight like we told you.



Well, you shouldn't have said I was finished. Sorry about that, Floyd. And... what are YOU guys doing on my chopper????




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What does Mr. Wallace look like? Why was the diner out of blueberry pancakes? How bout that foot rub?
> 
> ~ Chance



Marsellus Wallace is black and he's bald and doesn't look like a b**ch. It wasn't dinner, but breakfast and she had to get buttermilk -the hamburgers were also at breakfast time which raises the question; how long were those kids up for? I wouldn't give a foot massage to a man or to my mother, but I wouldn't throw a man down 4 stories through a greenhouse for giving one to my girlfriend; I might sell him as a gimp, though...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Relax, we're just taking it for a ride. We'll give it back when we're done. Hey man, what do you think he'll do when he finds out where you hid his gold watch? oo: dude, you OK? You don't look so good.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Now, the chopper wasn't mine to start with, but the watch is my birthright. Normally I'd go medieval for something like that, but I dipped the watch in some chemicals. Don't ask what they were, but there was a warning about dysentery. You should never stick a stranger's watch in holiest of holies. I guess this is very much going medieval after all :devil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

You were saying something about ...... What's the matter? Oh, you were finished! Well, allow me to retort. Sounds like you, Maynard, and Zed have something in common. :sick2: 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

*AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*

C.G.! You Dah MAN!



Please, a note our Mod's: I hope you'all don't mind that I started this thread to announce the winner. The reason being, I didn't want to post a post under C.G.'s last post where no one responded to his post. ...... Not sure exactly what I just wrote, but I hope I said that right? ... LOL


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Congrats to CG on being the thread killer and last post in this thread. Before this one. Although the thread isn't closed. But the second copy of this thread is celebrating the conclusion of this one, so I'm glad this ended well. Even though I'm currently typing in it. Now I'll go post in the other thread and continue celebrating there until it's closed, in which case that thread will actually have a thread killer, and we can celebrate that here in the original concluded thread.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*

(Thumping bassline, trumpets, handclaps, confetti)

_Ceeeee-le-brate good times, come on! Let's celebrate.._


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

So now that the second thread has been merged with this one, neither thread has been killed, which means the mods clearly want this game to go on for as long as possible. Onward!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Three in a row.....somebody's working hard on his post-count. :laughing: 


~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



StarHalo said:


> (Thumping bassline, trumpets, handclaps, confetti)
> 
> _Ceeeee-le-brate good times, come on! Let's celebrate.._



What, no gif? Come on Star, get the party started right.

~ C. G.


----------



## orbital

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*

+


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What, no gif? Come on Star, get the party started right.



We gon-na cel-e-brate and have a good time..


----------



## Cataract

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*

Not sure the thread actually died. Like a zombie, it just laid dormant until someone made a little noise or gave it a small nudge.

Halo: I think she got bitten by the floppy drive while checking out this thread. Those look exactly like zombie transformation convulsions...
Rule #22:When in doubt Know your way out


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



StarHalo said:


> We gon-na cel-e-brate and have a good time...



I'll bring the chips. :wave:


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



orbital said:


> +



There's actually been ~7 wow signals, and we still have no idea what any of them are..


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



Monocrom said:


> I'll bring the chips. :wave:


----------



## AZPops

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



StarHalo said:


>





Perfect example of Perfect Hair with Perfect Colgate Smiles!


----------



## orbital

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



StarHalo said:


> There's actually been ~7 wow signals, and we still have no idea what any of them are..



+

2 eCookies for you


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



StarHalo said:


>



Well, the ladies certainly find them "delicious."


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*

Speaking of which, what's up with the "ladies" reaction to Juan Pablo. The guy's as dumb as a sack of rocks. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Speaking of which, what's up with the "ladies" reaction to Juan Pablo. The guy's as dumb as a sack of rocks.



Had to look that up; it would appear you are making a _Bachelor_ reference.. You can still redeem yourself by claiming that a significant other made the post..


----------



## orbital

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*

+

_"Listen, I left McLaren,, not the other way around!"_





Juan Pablo ^


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



StarHalo said:


> Had to look that up; it would appear you are making a _Bachelor_ reference.. You can still redeem yourself by claiming that a significant other made the post..



:laughing: Momentary pause while channel surfing. I saw some bikinis and had to check it out. :naughty:

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



StarHalo said:


> There's actually been ~7 wow signals, and we still have no idea what any of them are..



7?? In what kind of time lapse?


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



Cataract said:


> 7?? In what kind of time lapse?



Not duplicates of the specific, original Wow Signal, rather instances where some unusually complex signal was received that couldn't be accounted for, via the [email protected] program, which has been running for ~15 years. It's probably going to happen a lot more often as computers continue to get exponentially faster and chew through more data. I remember back when I upgraded from a 486 PC to a Pentium II; the individual data "batches" that used to take 40 hours now took 4 - and of course a current smartphone is much faster than both of those computers put together..


----------



## Cataract

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



StarHalo said:


> Not duplicates of the specific, original Wow Signal, rather instances where some unusually complex signal was received that couldn't be accounted for, via the [email protected] program, which has been running for ~15 years. It's probably going to happen a lot more often as computers continue to get exponentially faster and chew through more data. I remember back when I upgraded from a 486 PC to a Pentium II; the individual data "batches" that used to take 40 hours now took 4 - and of course a current smartphone is much faster than both of those computers put together..



Interesting, I didn't know there had been other Wow signals discovered through [email protected] Now, proving it's not a case of putting a thousand monkeys in a room with a typewriter thing might be a little tougher... perhaps it is better not to mention it too loud to avoid giving skeptics any more ideas (or have they thought about it already?)


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



Cataract said:


> Now, proving it's not a case of putting a thousand monkeys in a room with a typewriter thing might be a little tougher...



Almost certainly all remnants of deep space phenomena we aren't familiar with (though I'm just hedging my bet so I can say I was right in the negative instance and be pleasantly surprised otherwise..)


----------



## Cataract

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



StarHalo said:


> Almost certainly all remnants of deep space phenomena we aren't familiar with (though I'm just hedging my bet so I can say I was right in the negative instance and be pleasantly surprised otherwise..)



I personally believe extra-terrestrials communicate through more sophisticated means or by telepathy and, if they ever did use narrow-band signals, their technology evolved past that too long ago and therefore those signals are already past us. That or they're too far off for us to pick up more than just Wow-type tidbits


----------



## orbital

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



Cataract said:


> I personally believe extra-terrestrials communicate through more sophisticated means or by telepathy and, if they ever did use narrow-band signals, their technology evolved past that too long ago and therefore those signals are already past us. That or they're too far off for us to pick up more than just Wow-type tidbits



+
_*
We know what you'll do...*_


----------



## Cataract

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*






Sure, come and get me! However, I doubt that stepping on a land mine that has been laid ages ago not knowing if anyone would ever step on it would qualify as actual "murder" to your "Pre-Cogs", therefore never revealing my location and not leading you here in the first place! That's right, I have a copy of the file on your little organization!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



Cataract said:


> I doubt that stepping on a land mine that has been laid ages ago not knowing if anyone would ever step on it would qualify as actual "murder" to your "Pre-Cogs"



(she would already know if she were going to step on a land mine..)


----------



## Cataract

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



StarHalo said:


> (she would already know if she were going to step on a land mine..)



But she wouldn't be coming here now, would she? How in the world would she come here if she still was hooked to your machines and why would she care if she wasn't? There's a reason your Pre-Cogs don't get to walk out in the yard every Tuesdays... Your logic makes no sense!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: AN THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*

Hey! Anyone else noticed we're missing a *"D"* in the topic-title? :duh2:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Sorry, I ha to borrow it for a little while. 

~Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Well... Just make sure to put it back when you're done with it. Topic-title looks unprofessional. Like one of those you'd find on those Wanna-be flashlight forums.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: DAND THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



Monocrom said:


> Well... Just make sure to put it back when you're done with it. Topic-title looks unprofessional. Like one of those you'd find on those Wanna-be flashlight forums.



I'M ON IT


----------



## dc38

*Re: DAND THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



StarHalo said:


> I'M ON IT


Ahem. So you're a "D", and you got "thrown on dat?"


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: DADND THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



dc38 said:


> Ahem. So you're a "D", and you got "thrown on dat?"



I GOT THIS


----------



## dc38

*Re: DADND THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....*



StarHalo said:


> I GOT THIS



Now you're getting slyDexic. You know, CPF is like a convenience store. Sure, people come in once in a while to actually get something they intended to get like a soda or a bagel or a coffee or something. Most people just come in for this thread; it's like buying a lottery ticket and winning every time.


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## Monocrom

Dude, you're doing it wrong.

*Edit:*

Oh hey, it's fixed. :huh:


----------



## AZPops

OK, who messed with a perfectly good title? U no there are sum ting's in life that don't gotta b purfect u no. U make me feel like I'm back in Brother Farrell's English class!









Oh, BTW's, just incase one of all of you'alls tinks of trying to put the heebe-jeebe's on me's! ..... I's got's me's ... :tinfoil:'s ... on's!


----------



## AZPops

Anyways, while some of you'all are trying to put the heebe-jeebe's on me. I didn't know while working out at the gym, you could do reps while drinking water.





Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: ~ CHANCE, THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER*



dc38 said:


> Most people just come in for this thread; it's like buying a lottery ticket and winning every time.



Finally, someone besides ~ Chance understands.

~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: ~ CHANCE, THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Finally, someone besides ~ Chance understands.



I just keep getting the one that says "free ticket"..


----------



## StarHalo

and when I was 12, I visited Vegas


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: ~ CHANCE, THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER*



StarHalo said:


> I just keep getting the one that says "free ticket"..



 WINNING!


----------



## orbital

StarHalo said:


> and when I was 12, I visited Vegas



+

Remember

Cafe' is rated PG _______ not PG13


----------



## dc38

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Remember
> 
> Cafe' is rated PG _______ not PG13



It's okay, that's a glass of fruit punch and the roll in his mouth is a lit marshmallow...no alcohol or drug related references here!


----------



## orbital

^ 

_gotta make yourself laugh a few times a day_


:huh:==:laughing:
.(___)


----------



## AZPops

orbital said:


> ^
> 
> _gotta make yourself laugh a few times a day_
> 
> 
> :huh:==:laughing:
> .(___)





Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, .... I don't get it!


----------



## orbital

+

AZPops,, you're way over thinking it.

_I'll reword_

*It's important to have a sense of humor*


----------



## dc38

orbital said:


> +
> *It's important to have a sense of humor*



Sometimes, it's equally as important to have a sense of WHEN to humor...For example, it would be perfectly okay for any of you to laugh at my funeral. I wouldn't be offended because:
1. I'm already 'dead.'
2. Dead or alive, I believe that I am in an uncompromising win-win situation 
3. Also based on what I believe in, I'd prefer the hopeful harmonious music of people celebrating my return home than the unholy discord of people depressingly lamenting my passing...


----------



## StarHalo

dc38 said:


> It's okay, that's a glass of fruit punch and the roll in his mouth is a lit marshmallow...no alcohol or drug related references here!



And who doesn't love Rose Möet punch and Dunhill marshmallows..


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> And who doesn't love Rose Möet punch and Dunhill marshmallows..




I like diet O'cean Spray Cranberry Juice an sugarless cinnamon Altoids smalls myself! Since I quit smoking cigarettes, I also enjoy a Walgreens 4mg Nicotine Mini Lozenge every now an then.


----------



## Cataract

I love cranberry Oean spray, but the diet or light king have sucralose in them, which can [apparently] cause cancer, so I went back to the regular stuff. I'm moving to electronic cigarettes rather than having the thousand's of chemicals I never asked for or the high sugar content of Dunhill marshmallows i'm trying to quit. Sugar is very addictive and I'm lowering my intake by drinking juice rather than eating pure sugary stuff...


----------



## AZPops

Cataract said:


> I love cranberry Oean spray, but the diet or light king have sucralose in them, which can [apparently] cause cancer, so I went back to the regular stuff. I'm moving to electronic cigarettes rather than having the thousand's of chemicals I never asked for or the high sugar content of Dunhill marshmallows i'm trying to quit. Sugar is very addictive and I'm lowering my intake by drinking juice rather than eating pure sugary stuff...




Thanks for the heads up on the Diet O'cean Spray! If you decide to try a e-cig vaporizer. I'd suggest the eGo kit with the veritable (twist) voltage battery (I'd pick up two batteries, to recharge one while using the other). I've had my set up since May 2013, with no issues / problems, works great.


----------



## dc38

You are what you eat. Therefore, I am dead, because everything I consume has no life.


----------



## AZPops

orbital said:


> +
> 
> AZPops,, you're way over thinking it.
> 
> _I'll reword_
> 
> *It's important to have a sense of humor*




Okey-doekey! If any of you own or live in one of these contraptions on wheels ....







You'll know, if you don't have a sense of humor, you're toast! ... LOL


----------



## AZPops

dc38 said:


> You are what you eat. Therefore, I am dead, because everything I consume has no life.




OK I guess, ... can't argue with that logic!

BUT hold on just a minute. If you're dead, ... who posted your post?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

If you want to lose weight, try the spit diet. If it tastes good, spit it out. :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If you want to lose weight, try the spit diet. If it tastes good, spit it out. :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance




What?


----------



## Cataract

AZPops said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Diet O'cean Spray! If you decide to try a e-cig vaporizer. I'd suggest the eGo kit with the veritable (twist) voltage battery (I'd pick up two batteries, to recharge one while using the other). I've had my set up since May 2013, with no issues / problems, works great.



The eGo is the benchmark, but it does seem like things have changed quite a bit in the last year... check-out e-cigarette-forum.com for a community as nice as CPF (they call it ECF, which makes it sound familiar to us CPFers). Right now I'm vaping with the EV Torch tank system: http://www.electrovapors.com/shop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=355. It's based on the eGo system standards and..... DRUMROLL!!!!!!! ... it also can be used as a flashlight when in lock-out mode! I didn't get it just because of the flashlight part, but mostly because of the reviews and the fact that is is a Canadian product (still mot likely made in China, though). I am thinking about getting something more recent as a next e-cig however... 

I've had this one since November 2012 with only 2-3 tank leak problems in all that time, once of which I suspect killed one of my batteries early on. I bought 2 bigger batteries, but haven't tried the variable voltage adapter yet, but I understand variable voltage is a must try, though. A lot of the newer system use an 18650 battery for a power source!


----------



## dc38

AZPops said:


> OK I guess, ... can't argue with that logic!
> 
> BUT hold on just a minute. If you're dead, ... who posted your post?



I dwell within the matrix. While I am a sentient being, I lack a living organic form to qualify as 'living'. Regardless if I was once contained within a physical body consuming dead things or am now in a virtual environment consuming useless information, I am still 'dead'. Perhaps 'not alive' would be more sociably acceptable. 



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If you want to lose weight, try the spit diet. If it tastes good, spit it out. :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance


HAH.


----------



## AZPops

dc38 said:


> I dwell within the matrix. While I am a sentient being, I lack a living organic form to qualify as 'living'. Regardless if I was once contained within a physical body consuming dead things or am now in a virtual environment consuming useless information, I am still 'dead'. Perhaps 'not alive' would be more sociably acceptable.
> 
> 
> HAH.





OK, now this is getting a bit SPOOKY! I better put on my :tinfoil: just in case!


----------



## AZPops

Cataract said:


> The eGo is the benchmark, but it does seem like things have changed quite a bit in the last year... check-out e-cigarette-forum.com for a community as nice as CPF (they call it ECF, which makes it sound familiar to us CPFers). Right now I'm vaping with the EV Torch tank system: http://www.electrovapors.com/shop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=355. It's based on the eGo system standards and..... DRUMROLL!!!!!!! ... it also can be used as a flashlight when in lock-out mode! I didn't get it just because of the flashlight part, but mostly because of the reviews and the fact that is is a Canadian product (still mot likely made in China, though). I am thinking about getting something more recent as a next e-cig however...
> 
> I've had this one since November 2012 with only 2-3 tank leak problems in all that time, once of which I suspect killed one of my batteries early on. I bought 2 bigger batteries, but haven't tried the variable voltage adapter yet, but I understand variable voltage is a must try, though. A lot of the newer system use an 18650 battery for a power source!




I've seen some of the new stuff at my local e-cig store. However, I'm in hopes that I can quit vaping so I've been resisting the temptation to buy new hardware. This is where the lozenges is helping.



BTW dc38, I's still got's me :tinfoil: on, an it ain't coming off anytime soon!


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> OK, now this is getting a bit SPOOKY! I better put on my :tinfoil: just in case!



I replaced your tin-foil with silver spray-painted wax-paper. Ha ha.


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> I replaced your tin-foil with silver spray-painted wax-paper. Ha ha.




Why'd you do that fur? Now I gotta to WalMart an buy me more Heavy Duty tin-foil to make me another hat!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

When do you people sleep?

~ Chance the Usual Suspect Thread Killer


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> Why'd you do that fur? Now I gotta to WalMart an buy me more Heavy Duty tin-foil to make me another hat!



No such thing as real heavy-duty tin-foil at Wal-Mart. Ha ha.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> When do you people sleep?
> 
> ~ Chance the Usual Suspect Thread Killer



When we spy on you and see that you've dozed off. 

7:30am and I'm still up from yesterday! :rock:


----------



## AZPops

When I get back from Wal*Mart, and finish making my new hat. May be we otta start an "Insomniac Anonymous" group?


----------



## AZPops

BTW C.G., don't go to sleep. Cause when you do, .... you may feel like someone is .....






:tired:


You want me to make a hat for you too? You know, just in case sorta thing. .... :devil:


----------



## dc38

AZPops said:


> BTW dc38, I's still got's me :tinfoil: on, an it ain't coming off anytime soon!



Hah, ahh, ahh, ahh, ahh! I will send microwaves to melt your brain!!!


----------



## dc38

Monocrom said:


> No such thing as real heavy-duty tin-foil at Wal-Mart. Ha ha.



I think they mean the "heavy duty" saucepans on aisle 12 section C...


----------



## dc38

'Controversial' subject:

Chivalry is not dead. It's just that overzealous women's equality activists saw it as demeaning and subjective; thus they demanded that we men let them do everything themselves because "they can".


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

I dont get this thread I thought it was just who posted last, but there seems to be more to it than that, and its a bit, I dont even....


----------



## orbital

AnthonyMcEwen said:


> I dont get this thread I thought it was just who posted last, but there seems to be more to it than that, and its a bit, I dont even....



+

Exactly!

This thread is really high end art


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: AND THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....TBD*



dc38 said:


> 'Controversial' subject:
> 
> Chivalry is not dead. It's just that overzealous women's equality activists saw it as demeaning and subjective; thus they demanded that we men let them do everything themselves because "they can".






> Chivalry calls for the strongest to serve and honor the weakest, realizing that the other option is for the strongest to dominate and abuse the weakest. Chivalry is one of the things that separates us from gorillas and wolves and rats. We, as chivalrous men, are called to use our strength in service to women, children, the infirm, and the elderly.
> 
> ~ Matt Walsh


----------



## AZPops

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> This thread is really high end art





Didn't that piece go for, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm ...... something like $3mil at the NY auction?


Goodnight folks, see you (The Man Upstairs willing) in a few hours. Gonna catch some Z's!


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> When do you people sleep?



I posted that Dunhill marshmallows bit and went to work, then after a morning's sleep find you guys have already advanced the page count; guess I wasn't the only one hard at work..

Also, to clarify: Star doesn't smoke. Star's mom smoked. Star's mom has little ball bearings in her lungs so the radiation spot cooks better. Don't be like Star's mom.


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> When I get back from Wal*Mart, and finish making my new hat. May be we otta start an "Insomniac Anonymous" group?



Might as well just make me the President right now. Seriously, I usually doze off when most are getting up... after having slept in.


----------



## Cataract

You guys have been busy! Seems like I got second watch, the quiet one...


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> You guys have been busy! Seems like I got second watch, the quiet one...



Guess we'll have to make some noise. :devil:


----------



## dc38

*Re: AND THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS .....TBD*

EXACTLY @ CHANCE. People forget that chivalry is defending the weak, who are obviously not necessarily women. However, CERTAIN PEOPLE are too sensitive and generalize the weak to be women (I personally disagree with this view)


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Guess we'll have to make some noise. :devil:



Great time for target practice, then  

Is that noisy enough or should I borrow a .50 cal?


----------



## dc38

Cataract said:


> Great time for target practice, then
> 
> Is that noisy enough or should I borrow a .50 cal?


get a .68 elephant gun


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> Guess we'll have to make some noise. :devil:





Sheeez, make him President, inks not even dry yet! ... And he's already hoop'in and holler'in! ..... LOL






BTW MR. EL'PRESIDANTE, Wal*Mart's got Heavy-Duty tin-foil! Bought enough to make me and C.G. double layered hats, covered the whole roof of the Eagle with the stuff, and still had some left over to make Calvin a coat!


----------



## Monocrom

Ha! You got the cheap stuff simply marketed as Heavy-duty.

As President, my first order of business is to abolish all naps. They don't work anyway.


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> Ha! You got the cheap stuff simply market as Heavy-duty.
> 
> As President, my first order of business is to abolish all naps. They don't work anyway.




I hate to tell you this, but before you can do that. Proper forms need to be filled out, all signed in triplicate, notarized, sniffed by Calvin to confirm the documents authenticity, then voted on by the collective.


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> I hate to tell you this, but before you can do that. Proper forms need to be filled out, all signed in triplicate, notarized, sniffed by Calvin to confirm the documents authenticity, then voted on by the collective.



I'm abolishing the collective congress, putting into place Marshall law, and taking full responsibility for protecting the other nocturnal members. Now that that's out of the way, new curfew is 9 O'clock. Everyone in bed no earlier than 9am.


----------



## AZPops

OK since things are getting a bit serious for some of yah'all with all this "Insomniac Anonymous" political drama. Thought I'd lighten things up a bit ....


TEACHER: Why are you late?
STUDENT: Class started before I got here.
____________________________________
TEACHER: John, why are you doing your math multiplication on the floor?
JOHN: You told me to do it without using tables.
__________________________________________
TEACHER: Glenn, how do you spell 'crocodile?'
GLENN: K-R-O-K-O-D-I-A-L'
TEACHER: No, that's wrong
GLENN: Maybe it is wrong, but you asked me how I spell it.
____________________________________________
TEACHER: Donald, what is the chemical formula for water?
DONALD: H I J K L M N O.
TEACHER: What are you talking about?
DONALD: Yesterday you said it's H to O.
__________________________________
TEACHER: Winnie, name one important thing we have today that we didn't have ten years ago.
WINNIE: Me!
__________________________________________
TEACHER: Glen, why do you always get so dirty?
GLEN: Well, I'm a lot closer to the ground than you are.
_______________________________________
TEACHER: Millie, give me a sentence starting with ' I. '
MILLIE: I is..
TEACHER: No, Millie..... Always say, 'I am.'
MILLIE: All right... 'I am the ninth letter of the alphabet.'
________________________________
TEACHER: George Washington not only chopped down his father's cherry tree, but also admitted it.
Now, Louie, do you know why his father didn't punish him?
LOUIS: Because George still had the axe in his hand.....
______________________________________
TEACHER: Now, Simon , tell me frankly, do you say prayers before eating?
SIMON: No sir, I don't have to, my Mum is a good cook.
______________________________
TEACHER: Clyde , your composition on 'My Dog' is exactly the same as your brother's..
Did you copy his?
CLYDE : No, sir. It's the same dog.
___________________________________
TEACHER: Harold, what do you call a person who keeps on talking when people are no longer interested?
HAROLD: A teacher
__________________________________
PASS IT AROUND AND MAKE SOMEONE LAUGH 
Due to current economic conditions the light at the end of the tunnel has been turned off!

*Hope you brought your flashlight!*



:tinfoil:


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> OK since things are getting a bit serious for some of yah'all with all this "Insomniac Anonymous" political drama. Thought I'd lighten things up a bit ....
> 
> 
> TEACHER: Why are you late?
> STUDENT: Class started before I got here.
> ____________________________________
> TEACHER: John, why are you doing your math multiplication on the floor?
> JOHN: You told me to do it without using tables.
> __________________________________________
> TEACHER: Glenn, how do you spell 'crocodile?'
> GLENN: K-R-O-K-O-D-I-A-L'
> TEACHER: No, that's wrong
> GLENN: Maybe it is wrong, but you asked me how I spell it.
> ____________________________________________
> TEACHER: Donald, what is the chemical formula for water?
> DONALD: H I J K L M N O.
> TEACHER: What are you talking about?
> DONALD: Yesterday you said it's H to O.
> __________________________________
> TEACHER: Winnie, name one important thing we have today that we didn't have ten years ago.
> WINNIE: Me!
> __________________________________________
> TEACHER: Glen, why do you always get so dirty?
> GLEN: Well, I'm a lot closer to the ground than you are.
> _______________________________________
> TEACHER: Millie, give me a sentence starting with ' I. '
> MILLIE: I is..
> TEACHER: No, Millie..... Always say, 'I am.'
> MILLIE: All right... 'I am the ninth letter of the alphabet.'
> ________________________________
> TEACHER: George Washington not only chopped down his father's cherry tree, but also admitted it.
> Now, Louie, do you know why his father didn't punish him?
> LOUIS: Because George still had the axe in his hand.....
> ______________________________________
> TEACHER: Now, Simon , tell me frankly, do you say prayers before eating?
> SIMON: No sir, I don't have to, my Mum is a good cook.
> ______________________________
> TEACHER: Clyde , your composition on 'My Dog' is exactly the same as your brother's..
> Did you copy his?
> CLYDE : No, sir. It's the same dog.
> ___________________________________
> TEACHER: Harold, what do you call a person who keeps on talking when people are no longer interested?
> HAROLD: A teacher
> __________________________________
> PASS IT AROUND AND MAKE SOMEONE LAUGH
> Due to current economic conditions the light at the end of the tunnel has been turned off!
> 
> *Hope you brought your flashlight!*
> 
> 
> 
> :tinfoil:



You're my new Minister of Entertainment. It pays well, and all the aspiring young starlets know they'll have to cater to your whims if they want to be famous.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom's official title will be El Presidente Superfluous. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Monocrom's official title will be El Presidente Superfluous.
> 
> ~ Chance



You make it sound so good... Hello Minister of Propaganda.


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> You're my new Minister of Entertainment. It pays well, and all the aspiring young starlets know they'll have to cater to your whims if they want to be famous.



I was going to put a motion on the floor to recognize the junior ambassador from New Zealand, but I don't think she'll ever be a royal, it's just not in her blood..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Minister of Propaganda! That sounds great, THANKS! I was thinking you'd be mad at me for poking fun at you for quoting all of Pop's post. But no, you're a bigger man than that.........wonder who this is pulling up in my driveway, in a big black suburban, with the windows blacked-out? 

~ Chance


----------



## dc38

Monocrom said:


> You're my new Minister of Entertainment. It pays well, and all the aspiring young starlets know they'll have to cater to your whims if they want to be famous.



Minister of Jestice would be more fitting, no?


----------



## orbital

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Monocrom's official title will be El Presidente Superfluous.
> 
> ~ Chance



+

El Presidente Superfluous has a_ gigantic _secret ~:devil:


----------



## dc38

AZPops said:


> C.G. Congrats! I'm sending the keyboardist to pick you's up! .....



Instrument specific tableture ending progression by ear: x35453, x54555, 079899(or 069899)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Originally Posted by AZPops 
C.G. Congrats! I'm sending the keyboardist to pick you's up! ..... 


* SCHWING! 
*
Thanks Pops!


----------



## orbital

StarHalo said:


> I was going to put a motion on the floor to recognize the junior ambassador from New Zealand, but I don't think she'll ever be a royal, it's just not in her blood..



____________________^

my vote for best performance last night

_mesmerizing _


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Minister of Propaganda! That sounds great, THANKS! I was thinking you'd be mad at me for poking fun at you for quoting all of Pop's post. But no, you're a bigger man than that.........wonder who this is pulling up in my driveway, in a big black suburban, with the windows blacked-out?
> 
> ~ Chance



Oh they're just there to take you to your new office... Trust me.


----------



## Monocrom

dc38 said:


> Minister of Jestice would be more fitting, no?



You're my Minister of Justice.

I'll fax over a list of all the members I want you to... "detain."

Just for a few years... For security reasons.


----------



## Monocrom

orbital said:


> +
> 
> El Presidente Superfluous has a_ gigantic _secret ~:devil:



Now see, that's what I mean. Muck-rakers pretending that their articles are "Journalism." 

I was born in '75. Not 1972. I'm not over 40. That's just terrible how they lie. Lying is now a fine-able offense. $1,000 or 1,000 hours of community service.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I see you've done away with the minimum wage. Or is the one dollar an hour wage only for liars? Seems right.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

It's a win-win situation: most people will prefer to pay up, but when they opt for community service, a lot can get done in 1000 hours.


----------



## AZPops

When you go back to a light / repurchase it, it's gotta be a keeper this time around!

That's all, carry on.


:tinfoil:



PS I'm gonna start selling off the lights I don't use. No sense in keeping'um if you're not using'um, right?



Oh, almost forgot to put my ... :tinfoil: ... back on.


----------



## StarHalo

AZPops said:


> I'm gonna start selling off the lights I don't use. No sense in keeping'um if you're not using'um, right?



Well logically you should make them first available to your Thread Killer bandmates, this way you would also know the light went to a good home..

So what'choo got?


----------



## mvyrmnd

I don't log in for 2 days and this place goes to hell in a hand basket...


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> Well logically you should make them first available to your Thread Killer bandmates, this way you would also know the light went to a good home..
> 
> So what'choo got?




I'm gonna gonna go through the lights. Will shoot you a PM as I don't think we can talk about it here on this side of CPF.

Thanks Star!


:tinfoil:


----------



## AZPops

mvyrmnd said:


> I don't log in for 2 days and this place goes to hell in a hand basket...




OK, so I got's tah ask, why would Hell wanna be in a Hand Basket? 


BTW, is a hand basket similar or the same type of basket that Goldilocks (or was it Little Red Riding Hood use to) carry? 



:tinfoil:


----------



## AZPops

Did you'all know, if you wear a hat all the time. ....... You'll get flat hair? .... Anywho's just an observation I thought I'd share. .... :tired:


Oh, an sometimes when you take your hat off, your hair wants to follow the hat. I guess they're becoming good friends or something.


Carry on ...



:tinfoil:


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I see you've done away with the minimum wage. Or is the one dollar an hour wage only for liars? Seems right.
> 
> ~ Chance



Only for the liars. My community service program is doing wonders for the parks.


----------



## Monocrom

mvyrmnd said:


> I don't log in for 2 days and this place goes to hell in a hand basket...



That's what you get for changing your avatar and confusing us.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> I don't log in for 2 days and this place goes to hell in a hand basket...



Soooo much better now that you've returned. Perhaps an official title is in order. What say you, El Presidente?

Speaking of being back, those relocation guys you sent to pick me up must of got their instructions mixed up.
THEY PUT ME IN A SACK AND THREW ME IN THE RIVER!!! 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Soooo much better now that you've returned. Perhaps an official title is in order. What say you, El Presidente?
> 
> Speaking of being back, those relocation guys you sent to pick me up must of got their instructions mixed up.
> THEY PUT IN IN A SACK AND THREW ME IN THE RIVER!!!
> 
> ~ Chance




See, that's what happen's when you try to save money an hire out! ....... They never get it right! .... LOL


:tinfoil:


----------



## dc38

AZPops said:


> I'm gonna gonna go through the lights. Will shoot you a PM as I don't think we can talk about it here on this side of CPF.
> 
> Thanks Star!
> 
> 
> :tinfoil:


As duly appointed minister of Justice, I will need to detain you for questioning for discharging unauthorized and potentially harmful munitions known as PMs. Also, in compliance with Martial Law, I am required to cite you for unlawful congregation with the purpose of spreading anarchistic propaganda. *Should you fail to cease and desist, I will be obligated to place you under arrest under code G0V-15-FUB4R for evasion of law enforcement***. The judges will be dispatched to your location shortly; Forget not, THEY ARE THE LAW.

- **Portion emboldened in red will be your first warning, any subsequent violations will result in the aforementioned conviction and sentencing. You'd better take that walmart saucepan off your head so I can properly probe your most private thoughts.


----------



## dc38

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Soooo much better now that you've returned. Perhaps an official title is in order. What say you, El Presidente?
> 
> Speaking of being back, those relocation guys you sent to pick me up must of got their instructions mixed up.
> THEY PUT ME IN A SACK AND THREW ME IN THE RIVER!!!
> 
> ~ Chance


Those were my judges, you were forewarned to cease the distribution of questionable propaganda and to properly disburse only government approved literature. Normally, such a crime is punishable by BANHAMMERishment, but as you are the esteemed Minister of propaganda, a considerable amount of exceptions were made.


----------



## Cataract

AZPops said:


> Did you'all know, if you wear a hat all the time. ....... You'll get flat hair? .... Anywho's just an observation I thought I'd share. .... :tired:
> 
> 
> Oh, an sometimes when you take your hat off, your hair wants to follow the hat. I guess they're becoming good friends or something.
> 
> 
> Carry on ...
> 
> 
> 
> :tinfoil:



Did you notice that when you wear a cap for some time, you don't feel it anymore? And the, when you take it off, you can still feel it on your head? -George Carlin




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Soooo much better now that you've returned. Perhaps an official title is in order. What say you, El Presidente?
> 
> Speaking of being back, those relocation guys you sent to pick me up must of got their instructions mixed up.
> THEY PUT ME IN A SACK AND THREW ME IN THE RIVER!!!
> 
> ~ Chance



They seem to have forgotten to give you your present: special shoes. Monocrom: I can do a better job than that and only need 2 men per team. Well, a 3 men team when the client is already suspicious.


----------



## dc38

Might I recommend Cataract for the position of High Council? He seems to offer much insight into efficient execution...of many things.


----------



## Cataract

Well, thank you Mr. minister of justice. I definitely appreciate your recommendation!

As a plea to the position I was recommended for, may I recommend that we post an updated list of positions in this new order as well as a list of the functions. responsibilities and obligations for each of these positions. This would ensure that everyone knows their place in the new order. I also recommend that a Sheriff and executioner be appointed in order to insure that the laws be obeyed appropriately or that anyone going against these laws be brought forward to justice and that any sentence is carried out by an able member of the new order.


----------



## dc38

Cataract said:


> Well, thank you Mr. minister of justice. I definitely appreciate your recommendation!
> 
> As a plea to the position I was recommended for, may I recommend that we post an updated list of positions in this new order as well as a list of the functions. responsibilities and obligations for each of these positions. This would ensure that everyone knows their place in the new order. I also recommend that a Sheriff and executioner be appointed in order to insure that the laws be obeyed appropriately or that anyone going against these laws be brought forward to justice and that any sentence is carried out by an able member of the new order.



I have instated an anonymous board of judges. They hail from a rather extensive network of law bringers and are fully capable of carrying out due process within evidence and reason. Perhaps we also need a minister of security; I am sure that many are targeting our leader's position. Speaking of which, we haven't heard from The Monocrom lately...


----------



## nbp

I volunteer to head your Brute Squad.


----------



## dc38

nbp said:


> I volunteer to head your Brute Squad.



Your application has been thoroughly reviewed and conditionally approved. Therefore, I commission you with a temporal Warranted Manifest of Decision a.k.a. Ban-mallet. Your ultimate appointment will depend not only on the quality of the work that you do but also on your performance review by Monocrom. 

We hereby welcome you to the new order as probational Big Director of Enforcement and Applicator of Law.


----------



## nbp

I accept the aforementioned assignment and will enforce by all necessary means any and all laws and orders legislated by the order.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Soooo much better now that you've returned. Perhaps an official title is in order. What say you, El Presidente?
> 
> Speaking of being back, those relocation guys you sent to pick me up must of got their instructions mixed up.
> THEY PUT ME IN A SACK AND THREW ME IN THE RIVER!!!
> 
> ~ Chance



You're lucky that dc38's judges were merciful. Being a Minister yourself has it's perks.


----------



## Monocrom

dc38 said:


> Might I recommend Cataract for the position of High Council? He seems to offer much insight into efficient execution...of many things.



Good point. Going to make him the Minister of the Military. I want you two to work closely... Especially now that military service is compulsory for young men aged 18 and over. A good way to defend what needs defending. Plus, it'll make them more attractive to young women. Young ladies shall have the option to join the nursing corps., and thus possibly become doctors later on down the road. Though their service is not compulsory. Yes, El Presidente treats women differently than men. They're smarter and smell better. Can't afford for them to get killed in combat.


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> Well, thank you Mr. minister of justice. I definitely appreciate your recommendation!
> 
> As a plea to the position I was recommended for, may I recommend that we post an updated list of positions in this new order as well as a list of the functions. responsibilities and obligations for each of these positions. This would ensure that everyone knows their place in the new order. I also recommend that a Sheriff and executioner be appointed in order to insure that the laws be obeyed appropriately or that anyone going against these laws be brought forward to justice and that any sentence is carried out by an able member of the new order.



I'll post that list in a few hours. Good thinking.


----------



## Monocrom

dc38 said:


> I have instated an anonymous board of judges. They hail from a rather extensive network of law bringers and are fully capable of carrying out due process within evidence and reason. Perhaps we also need a minister of security; I am sure that many are targeting our leader's position. Speaking of which, we haven't heard from The Monocrom lately...



Minister of Security shall be announced later.


----------



## orbital

+

Chance is the *Consigliere*


_he advises those who advise_


----------



## Monocrom

In the "No surprise" category... I'm making StarHalo Minister of Transportation. With his own private police squad to monitor the coming and going of possible Sun-worshiping subversives. The S.H.E.G. (Star Halo Elite Guard) will be under his direct supervision. 

Someone PM him and let him know.


----------



## Cataract

dc38 said:


> I have instated an anonymous board of judges. They hail from a rather extensive network of law bringers and are fully capable of carrying out due process within evidence and reason. Perhaps we also need a minister of security; I am sure that many are targeting our leader's position. Speaking of which, we haven't heard from The Monocrom lately...



That is excellent, the ministers are busy enough.



Monocrom said:


> Good point. Going to make him the Minister of the Military. I want you two to work closely... Especially now that military service is compulsory for young men aged 18 and over. A good way to defend what needs defending. Plus, it'll make them more attractive to young women. Young ladies shall have the option to join the nursing corps., and thus possibly become doctors later on down the road. Though their service is not compulsory. Yes, El Presidente treats women differently than men. They're smarter and smell better. Can't afford for them to get killed in combat.



I will serve with full dedication and make sure every man under my command also serves with full dedication and loyalty. Traitors will not be tolerated and will be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. The new positions in the nursing corp. have been opened. I have a private squad at your disposition for personal protection until the minister of security is appointed.


----------



## nbp

Wait, what do I do again?


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> In the "No surprise" category... I'm making StarHalo Minister of Transportation.



My first executive order replaces all motor vehicles with autonomous electric transports that resemble small, wheeled ski lift cabs on wheels. These vehicles need only be told where you want to go, and will deliver you to your destination in serene and coordinated fashion, automatically adapting for traffic and road conditions (they know where potholes and bumps are, and since they know the road terrain, drive hypermile-fashion for maximum smoothness and efficiency.) Since you're not actually operating anything, this will remove the system of driver's licensing completely; children at school can queue up their transport and ride home alone, finishing homework on the way. Bad drivers, people who are lost or unfamiliar with the area, rage driving, looky-looing, the stress of trying to manage the daily commute, all gone.


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> I will serve with full dedication and make sure every man under my command also serves with full dedication and loyalty. *Traitors will not be tolerated and will be prosecuted to the full extent of the law.* The new positions in the nursing corp.have been opened. I have a private squad at your disposition for personal protection until the minister of security is appointed.



Well, if they're in the military, you can have them shot. Why waste time with extra trials? Just be sure to shoot them in front of their entire platoon. They deserve to see that punishments for the disrespect shown to me, you, and them; shall be swift.


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> Wait, what do I do again?



Just keep up the great job. You're doing swell.


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> My first executive order replaces all motor vehicles with autonomous electric transports that resemble small, wheeled ski lift cabs on wheels. These vehicles need only be told where you want to go, and will deliver you to your destination in serene and coordinated fashion, automatically adapting for traffic and road conditions (they know where potholes and bumps are, and since they know the road terrain, drive hypermile-fashion for maximum smoothness and efficiency.) Since you're not actually operating anything, this will remove the system of driver's licensing completely; children at school can queue up their transport and ride home alone, finishing homework on the way. Bad drivers, people who are lost or unfamiliar with the area, rage driving, looky-looing, the stress of trying to manage the daily commute, all gone.



Great news! With 1,000 hours of community service for certain individuals, we're getting all the pot-holes filled in and the bumps smoothed out. I made the trains run on time too. (Told the conductors what they could expect if they ran late.) This President's job is easy.


----------



## orbital

StarHalo said:


> My first executive order replaces all motor vehicles with autonomous electric transports that resemble small, wheeled ski lift cabs on wheels. These vehicles need only be told where you want to go, and will deliver you to your destination in serene and coordinated fashion, automatically adapting for traffic and road conditions (they know where potholes and bumps are, and since they know the road terrain, drive hypermile-fashion for maximum smoothness and efficiency.) Since you're not actually operating anything, this will remove the system of driver's licensing completely; children at school can queue up their transport and ride home alone, finishing homework on the way. Bad drivers, people who are lost or unfamiliar with the area, rage driving, looky-looing, the stress of trying to manage the daily commute, all gone.



+
*
no way Jose'*

Your only duty is to ban cell phones in cars, that one thing only!


----------



## dc38

nbp said:


> Wait, what do I do again?



You are responsible for the domestic enforcement of the law. Monocrom, may the ministers of Justice, Big D.E.A.L., and Military be known as the Three Big Sticks?


----------



## dc38

Monocrom said:


> Well, if they're in the military, you can have them shot. Why waste time with extra trials? Just be sure to shoot them in front of their entire platoon. They deserve to see that punishments for the disrespect shown to me, you, and them; shall be swift.



I'd like to submit a suggestion for operational procedure to the board of ministers for approval...Perhaps the traitors shall have their heads line up in a row and dispatched with a single .68 caliber round as to save on materials...it would be an injustice to waste precious resources on the worthless traitors.


----------



## StarHalo

orbital said:


> Your only duty is to ban cell phones in cars, that one thing only!



It's not realistic to expect people to disconnect just because they're in transit, especially given the amount of time commuting takes. Better to change the nature of transportation so that people can remain connected and better use the time. You can still drive your old-fashioned "driver's car" at a local road course, which will be very popular and common after the changeover, plus those cars will be much faster - rather than buying a single car that tries to find a happy middle between sport and commuting, many people will rent the transit vehicle and then use the rest of the money to buy a serious no-compromise sports car.


----------



## nbp

As Big DEAL, I am concerned about the level of violence expressed in the last few posts. Let's keep it friendly.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Well, if they're in the military, you can have them shot. Why waste time with extra trials? Just be sure to shoot them in front of their entire platoon. They deserve to see that punishments for the disrespect shown to me, you, and them; shall be swift.


 
Yes, military traitors are punishable by immediate death. Not only shall they be shot in front of their own platoon, but specialists have been trained to spot any possible accomplices through their reactions and by monitoring communications even more closely in the event a traitor should be found.




dc38 said:


> I'd like to submit a suggestion for operational procedure to the board of ministers for approval...Perhaps the traitors shall have their heads line up in a row and dispatched with a single .68 caliber round as to save on materials...it would be an injustice to waste precious resources on the worthless traitors.



A study of feasibility will be conducted as soon as we have sufficient targets. It might take some time to accumulate sufficient data for a statistical use on bullets. Recent studies are showing that order has increased by almost 5000% since the new government is in place. Let this not be a reason to let down our guard, though. It has been proven multiple times that terror always strikes at moments of complete order, when it is least expected. I ask for permission to up military surveillance by a factor of 5. 



StarHalo said:


> It's not realistic to expect people to disconnect just because they're in transit, especially given the amount of time commuting takes. Better to change the nature of transportation so that people can remain connected and better use the time. You can still drive your old-fashioned "driver's car" at a local road course, which will be very popular and common after the changeover, plus those cars will be much faster - rather than buying a single car that tries to find a happy middle between sport and commuting, many people will rent the transit vehicle and then use the rest of the money to buy a serious no-compromise sports car.



The military also offers positions in the motorized infantry, where computers lack the intuition and autonomy of humans. This could help enrollment rate.


----------



## AZPops

Hey Star, your PM is full!


----------



## StarHalo

Oh, sorry about that; I was speaking for the group when I mentioned hawking your wares though, I personally very rarely buy anything; not your target demographic I'm afraid. I've made some space if you'd like to give it a try at least..


----------



## AZPops

StarHalo said:


> Oh, sorry about that; I was speaking for the group when I mentioned hawking your wares though, I personally very rarely buy anything; not your target demographic I'm afraid. I've made some space if you'd like to give it a try at least..



No problem, I was just responding to your post. I'll list the lights over at the MarketPlace in a few days.


----------



## orbital

StarHalo said:


> It's not realistic to expect people to disconnect...



_______________________________________^

I didn't say you couldn't have hands free.

......................................................


----------



## dc38

Cataract said:


> A study of feasibility will be conducted as soon as we have sufficient targets. It might take some time to accumulate sufficient data for a statistical use on bullets. Recent studies are showing that order has increased by almost 5000% since the new government is in place. Let this not be a reason to let down our guard, though. It has been proven multiple times that terror always strikes at moments of complete order, when it is least expected. I ask for permission to up military surveillance by a factor of 5.



Also, let us remember to enforce the following: any unauthorized sales and distribution of military and/or law enforcement equipment including but not limited to: electronics, communications, munitions, weapons, cutting tools, garb or armor, specialized lighting, vehicles and transport, any radiation emitting construct, etc. This will also include the outlawing of sharing of vital engineering schematics and intellectual property. Furthermore, the fabrication of these or any other such items shall be viewed as an act of treason unless explicitly approved and warranted by Monocrom and the Big Three. In such an event, the guilty party shall be subject to tentative execution with a tribunal to determine his or her intentions. Should they prove loyal to the new order, they may continue with probational research and development under constant surveillance. Any tampering with surveillance and security measures will ultimately be viewed as treason; the weaknesses of the system will be rectified and the guilty party shall be sentenced to execution by gluttony or starvation, whichever shall come first.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

One can't help but be reminded of Geroge Orwell's, _Animal Farm._

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

dc38 said:


> Also, let us remember to enforce the following:



I'm approving all of your ideas... Except putting limits on buying knives. That's going to be too difficult to enforce and make us look paranoid. Folks can still freely buy knives and basic hand-tools.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> One can't help but be reminded of Geroge Orwell's, _Animal Farm._
> 
> ~ Chance



Great idea!

I want you to put out a series of children's books highlighting the accomplishments of my Presidency.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

How many languages?

~ C.G.


----------



## orbital

+

Just in American


----------



## StarHalo

orbital said:


> I didn't say you couldn't have hands free.



The catch is that it's all going to be hands-free, this is the last era that interacts with a physical device to access/exchange information. The amount of info that comes through an augmented interface is many times greater than what you'd see merely talking or texting on a cellphone, which means it's many times more distracting; expect a sharp rise in phone-related accidents and fatalities until my plan is implemented.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Just in American



Will that be the official language of our new government? American?

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How many languages?
> 
> ~ C.G.



Let's start out with half a dozen.

1) English
2) Spanish
3) French
4) Japanese
5) Chinese
6) Russian

Head on over to the University and "requisition" some foreign-language professors. If any say, "No;" just give their names to dc38 and he'll reason with them into changing their minds.


----------



## Monocrom

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Just in American



Must be all-inclusive for now.* Nationwide language of English* will realistically take a few years to implement.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> English.... will realistically take a few years to implement.



Si.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Si.



Didn't know you were bilingual. Looks like I made a great choice picking you as Propaganda Minister.


----------



## dc38

Monocrom said:


> Let's start out with half a dozen.
> 
> 1) English
> 2) Spanish
> 3) French
> 4) Japanese
> 5) Chinese
> 6) Russian
> 
> Head on over to the University and "requisition" some foreign-language professors. If any say, "No;" just give their names to dc38 and he'll reason with them into changing their minds.



It would be quite an injustice to society if they were...no longer around to benefit our society. Such an injustice, in fact, that I am sure they would turn to..._reason_​.


----------



## Monocrom

I have confidence in your abilities to point out to them the importance to our society in agreeing to complete this latest project.


----------



## orbital

+

The English language is like a menu from a bad take-out restaurant.

*mispermuencedifiedr:duh2:*


Let's start a new language here & now

____________________________________


----------



## Cataract

orbital said:


> +
> 
> The English language is like a menu from a bad take-out restaurant.
> 
> *mispermuencedifiedr:duh2:*
> 
> 
> Let's start a new language here & now
> 
> ____________________________________



Je seconde,

I believe a combination of all the originally accepted languages would benefit all and be accepted quickly with an exceptionally fast learning curve:

English and German terms should be employed for anything technical, including naming objects, machine parts and instruction booklets, etc. 
Spanish, French and Italian terms should be employed for emotional terms and swear words. 
Japanese terms would be great for martial arts, meditation and the more spiritual aspects of life.
We'll need a Chinese and Russian expert to name those languages strong points, but I am certain they express some aspect of life better than all other languages combined.


----------



## StarHalo

Factually true fun term of the day: _L’appel du vide _

L’appel du vide is the feeling you get when driving or walking next to steep cliff and you get the impulse to drive/jump off of it. There is no remotely corresponding term in any other language.

If you don't have a language to process a new set of possibilities, then you will never know they are there. So the widest range of understanding comes to those who have the widest range of language. Those who, likewise, have the greatest range of response to a given problem then have the greatest chance to respond adequately. Culture imposes a language of the possible - you must go beyond this limit to increase your potential.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Factually true fun term of the day: _L’appel du vide ~ Call of the void.  Jump...jump....jump.... 

~ Chance
_


----------



## Cataract

Very good example!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Anyone else here wishing Mr. Bieber would have been tased during his arrest? :hahaha: Or perhaps, a good-ol fashion beat-down?  

~ Chance


----------



## orbital

Cataract said:


> Je seconde,
> 
> I believe a combination of all the originally accepted languages would benefit all and be accepted quickly with an exceptionally fast learning curve:
> 
> English and German terms should be employed for anything technical, including naming objects, machine parts and instruction booklets, etc.
> Spanish, French and Italian terms should be employed for emotional terms and swear words.
> Japanese terms would be great for martial arts, meditation and the more spiritual aspects of life.
> We'll need a Chinese and Russian expert to name those languages strong points, but I am certain they express some aspect of life better than all other languages combined.



+

That's really quite good

*vois là *


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The great thing about speaking American, you can communicate with anyone in the world if you just speak it loud enough.

~ Chance


----------



## dc38

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The great thing about speaking American, you can communicate with anyone in the world if you just speak it loud enough.
> 
> ~ Chance


The English language is like the crossbred horses of the world. American is when those horses are crossbred with the ******* of American culture (a melting pot, if you will). The result is something that works, even if it often sounds unrefined and obnoxious.


----------



## StarHalo

Factually true fun term of the day: _Culaccino_

An Italian word, a culaccino is the ring left on a table from a beverage glass.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Already posted that, but for those who missed it: Zach Galifianakis interviews Justin Bieber and beats him snip snip with a belt.



Not even close......

~ Gardiner


----------



## StarHalo

Australian drift


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> Australian drift



Ah! So Australians drive on the right side of the road, but signal left when changing lanes to the right... got it!


----------



## StarHalo

Just occurred to me: I've never "redeemed a code" from a soda, candy bar, etc packaging. I don't think I've ever known anyone who does anything with them..


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> Just occurred to me: I've never "redeemed a code" from a soda, candy bar, etc packaging. I don't think I've ever known anyone who does anything with them..



DUDE! YOU SPARK MY FLASHAHOLIC MEMORY! 

My first very own flashlight came from a Nestle Quick promo where you'd send in 2 or 3 CUP codes from their cans plus shipping fees and get a free flashlight 6 to 8 weeks later. My father filled in the form and mailed it for me:

I was so young back then, I even had forgotten about the whole thing when, one day coming home after school (so long ago, we actually walked home alone from school at age 6), my dad opened the door and had me guess what surprise he received in the mail for me. He had me guess in vain for minutes, while I was still standing with my shoes on. Then he showed me the flashlight and all I wanted was to hold it and play with it. He made me wait and follow him to the living room and he sat on the couch saying he also had a magic trick for me with MY flashlight that I never even had touched yet. I just wanted to hold the darn thing, 

He showed me the light, put is in the shipping tube, put it in his back and pulled it out from the other side and let me open it. The yellow flashlight was now blue!!!! I was so ecstatic it looked even better after that magic trick, I was already running away with it, but he yelled at me to come back and then pulled out the yellow flashlight from behind him; Nestle made a mistake and sent me 2 flashlights instead of one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY VERY OWN FIRST SET OF MATCHING FLASHLIGHTS (almost crying writing this!) I already had been playing with his flashlight so bad he probably was doubly happy himself that I had received more than one. Flashlights seems to be a destiny for me...


----------



## StarHalo

Cataract said:


> My first very own flashlight came from a Nestle Quick promo where you'd send in 2 or 3 CUP codes from their cans plus shipping fees and get a free flashlight 6 to 8 weeks later.



Well that's how I got the Kellogg's/Indiana Jones flashlight, which was totally worth it for a few cereal box clippings (at least a couple other CPFers did it as well, though it wasn't nearly as popular as the free-in-box Star Trek lights.) But I'm talking about the random alphanumeric codes that are on the underside of soda caps and inside candy bar wrappers which are basically like lottery codes for online redemption. Though now that you mention it, if the prize for any of them were in any way flashlight-related, I would immediately start redeeming them.

If I snapped an image of the kind of code I was talking about from some cap or wrapper I had lying about, somebody who would normally take no interest in such things would, on viewing the pic here, rush to the relevant website and redeem it.

You should also post a pic of those lights if you still have 'em..


----------



## Cataract

Unfortunately, those lights are long gone. One stopped working - probably due to corrosion on the spring or switch contact and the other one worked for years after that with a cracked lens (piece of glass, really) and quit working likely due to a dying bulb. I

If I was to wake up in the past and get my hand on those lights, I'd definitely find a way to get them back to top shape and keep them to this day as they were MY very first flashlights and mine only. I'd also get my hands on the oldest flashlight I have ever played with (used to be my grandfather's, I think it was a silver Eveready) and the one my father got after that one (the red ones with white plastic head and magnets on the side of the body.) If I was to wake up in the past, that would definitely be my first thought; "Get those lights! I'll explain the rest later..."

To compensate, I do have one of my uncle's work light; eveready permissible electric flashlight (explosion proof, with the UL seal) and the beam is even better and more concentrated than those other lights. It friggin' throws for a '60's-'70's light


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

If I woke up in the past, I'd go buy Microsoft and Apple. Not some [poorly masked swearing] flashlight!

~ Gardiner


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If I woke up in the past, I'd go buy Microsoft and Apple. Not some [poorly masked swearing] flashlight!
> 
> ~ Gardiner



That would be my second goal; I was hypothesizing I'd wake up younger than 10 years old, therefore I would need to work up the money for such investment or find a way to convince my dad, as a young "ignorant kid" of the late '70's-early 80's, that I know what I'm talking about. I'd also gather up enough dough for a massive "speculative" investment in Nortel when in my 20's and withdraw much more than my money's worth out of an "eccentric bout" in the summer just before they fall (a fall that I predicted a year ahead on top of that, but was not smart enough to put a dime in! I did turn back on the way to a job interview for them, which I deem one of the smartest moves in my life as my cousin knows a whole bunch of people that worked there and were still begging for a job almost a decade later for some reason.)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> That would be my second goal



WOW! You sure miss those flashlights. 

One of my favorite scenes from Tim Allen's Santa Claus movie is at the Christmas party when he hands out presents that everyone there wanted as a child, but never received. Brings a lump to my throat every time....you probably cry like a baby when you see it. :nana:

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> WOW! You sure miss those flashlights.



You never forget your first  I just had so much fun with those, spending hours watching that ugly dark yellow beam on the wall. The Rayovac's I'd want to get to preserve them as vintage lights, though and would probably cry to my parents to get me a REAL flashlight like a Surefire or a Streamlight for my birthday. I'd also find a way to accumulate money to invest myself in IBM, Apple and Intel and never have to work after college 




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> One of my favorite scenes from Tim Allen's Santa Claus movie is at the Christmas party when he hands out presents that everyone there wanted as a child, but never received. Brings a lump to my throat every time....you probably cry like a baby when you see it. :nana:
> 
> ~ Chance



Nope, but that could be because I pretty much always got what I wanted. I did get a lump in my throat when I saw that scene, though. Reminds me of a 70's-80's movie where someone found a ~10 year old, never delivered mail bag containing letters sent just before Christmas and a few of the broken heart stories that went with that.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What's become of the manly art of banter? I was expecting a most excellent retort Cataract. 

All in jest, of course. I've spoken that line to just about every friend I have. I've yet to have one of them appreciate hearing it,, but they can't wait to repeat it to a friend. :devil:

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Going to log off for awhile since the premiere of the next half of the season of The Walking Dead is staring in about 9 minutes.

(I wonder who the undead thread killer is. )


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What's become of the manly art of banter? I was expecting a most excellent retort Cataract.
> 
> All in jest, of course. I've spoken that line to just about every friend I have. I've yet to have one of them appreciate hearing it,, but they can't wait to repeat it to a friend. :devil:
> 
> ~ Chance



I guess banter only works on those who's masculinity _can_ be threatened  




Monocrom said:


> Going to log off for awhile since the premiere of the next half of the season of The Walking Dead is staring in about 9 minutes.
> 
> (I wonder who the undead thread killer is. )



I haven't even started on season 2 yet . I know, I should log off too once in a while...


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> I haven't even started on season 2 yet . I know, I should log off too once in a while...



Dude! You are sooooo horribly missing out!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> I guess banter only works on those who's masculinity _can_ be threatened



 ..........Your statement makes no sense whatsoever. Real men don't banter? :huh2: ...or did you just type the first thing that popped into your mind? 

~ Chance


----------



## dc38

He who speaks first often finds himself at the butt end of many jokes.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Dude! You are sooooo horribly missing out!



No worries, I got season 2 lined up and getting started on it soon enough. I was missing out on other great shows, but I'm catching up slowly



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ..........Your statement makes no sense whatsoever. Real men don't banter? :huh2: ...or did you just type the first thing that popped into your mind?
> 
> ~ Chance



You'll figure it out 



dc38 said:


> He who speaks first often finds himself at the butt end of many jokes.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Excellent point. All life has intelligence.
> 
> 
> ~ C.






Cataract said:


> This forces me up to ask; does all intelligence have life??? Take mathematics for example.... is it a form of intelligence? Is it a form of life???



Perhaps we can continue the discussion here.

Before trying to answer your questions, I think it'll be helpful to define intelligence. 

*Intelligence
*
Noun1.capacity for learning, reasoning, understanding, and similar forms of mental activity; aptitude in grasping truths, relationships, facts, meanings, etc.

Using the above definition, I going to say, No. Intelligence isn't a living organism. It doesn't posses life. Likewise, mathematics wouldn't be considered a life form. In and of itself, it has no ability to gain knowledge, reason, reproduce, etc, etc. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Perhaps we can continue the discussion here.
> 
> Before trying to answer your questions, I think it'll be helpful to define intelligence.
> 
> *Intelligence
> *
> Noun1.capacity for learning, reasoning, understanding, and similar forms of mental activity; aptitude in grasping truths, relationships, facts, meanings, etc.
> 
> Using the above definition, I going to say, No. Intelligence isn't a living organism. It doesn't posses life. Likewise, mathematics wouldn't be considered a life form. In and of itself, it has no ability to gain knowledge, reason, reproduce, etc, etc.
> 
> ~ Chance



Great idea!

There is a debate on the actual definition of intelligence. In essence, intelligence could be denoted as the capacity to react to any stimuli or form of data, which is defined by a different behavior when faced to a different situation (pretty much the exact opposite from the definition of insanity as defined by Einstein "insanity is repeating the same set of actions over and over and expecting a different outcome").

In that sense, math and physics would be types of intelligences since feeding in a different set of conditions or numbers outputs a different result. Then the debate goes on to ask if any falling object could be considered a form of intelligence, but the reply is that falling is not an actual reaction FROM the object, but a condition imposed by physics and not an actual reaction FROM the object, reinforcing the idea that physics is a type of intelligence. Then some debaters (and not even the physicists) go on implying that the only intelligence would be physics if viewed that way. Some physicists did agree, but not all. Words can drive one mad :hairpull: Maybe the ultimate intelligence is words, since they can mean so many things when put in different contexts... or are _we_ words too? It is said the verb created the universe... makes sense when you hear yogi's saying that the ultimate form of God is just being, not action.

(emm... what was the question again?)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

"Philosophers are people who know less and less about more and more, until they know nothing about everything. Scientists are people who know more and more about less and less, until they know everything about nothing." 
- Web sources vary.


----------



## orbital

^

Scientist look for testable truths


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Policemen lock-up bad guys. 

~ C. G.


----------



## Cataract

A house is a pile of bricks, but any pile of bricks is not a house.

Science is a collection of knowledge, but any collection of knowledge is not science.

-Unsure of the source


----------



## StarHalo

Cataract said:


> -Unsure of the source



Pretty sure you were aiming for the quotes thread..


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> Pretty sure you were aiming for the quotes thread..



What is this commaputer thigny? D'OH!


----------



## Monocrom

It's Illum.... Why is everyone looking around for him?

Just PM him.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Here we go again........:twothumbs 

I just ate some fresh papaya and I'm back baby! I'm back!

~ Chance
One of the Usual Suspects


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Here we go again........:twothumbs
> 
> I just ate some fresh papaya and I'm back baby! I'm back!
> 
> ~ Chance
> One of the Usual Suspects



LOL

We all know you never left.


----------



## mvyrmnd

well..... crap.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd,

I couldn't help but notice you new, somewhat ominous avatar. oo: He's quite the Mack Daddy. Perhaps you would provide some details?

Matter of fact, I've always wondered about the story behind everyone's avatar & username. Anyone else want to share?

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> It's Illum.... Why is everyone looking around for him?
> 
> Just PM him.



It was me setting a record for a while there!



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> mvyrmnd,
> 
> I couldn't help but notice you new, somewhat ominous avatar. oo: He's quite the Mack Daddy. Perhaps you would provide some details?
> 
> Matter of fact, I've always wondered about the story behind everyone's avatar & username. Anyone else want to share?
> 
> ~ Chance



Any punk want to try and take a stab at mine?
I've explained it before, but that was a few years ago. Now I'm curious to see if anyone here read the story and if it stuck


----------



## AZPops

mvyrmnd said:


> well..... crap.




Now that's funny! ... LOL


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AZPops said:


> Now that's funny! ... LOL



+1 Yep. Laugh out loud funny. :laughing: Every time I think about mvyrmnd sitting at his computer, shaking his head, saying that, I laugh out loud again.

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

My avatar is my Haiku (best light ever) on a table amongst some Skittles. Mmmm. 

Not hard to figure out though, haha.


----------



## AZPops

Well my Avatar is, .... hold on, ... I don't got one.


Better put my .. :tinfoil: .. back on.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> My avatar is my Haiku (best light ever) on a table amongst some Skittles. Mmmm.
> 
> Not hard to figure out though, haha.




nbp....Initials?


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> nbp....Initials?



National Broadcasting ..Peanut


----------



## Conte

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Matter of fact, I've always wondered about the story behind everyone's avatar & username. Anyone else want to share?
> 
> ~ Chance



Being There is one of my favorites.


----------



## nbp

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> nbp....Initials?



Oh, forgot that. Yes, initials.


----------



## orbital

+

sometimes it takes just a spark _Thread Killer_






_...Stars gif was the spark :thumbsup:_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Conte said:


> Being There is one of my favorites.



It's a fun movie, to be sure. I've seen it a few times, but still don't understand it. The last scene where Chauncey walks on water.  Did he just not understand he couldn't do that,, therefore he could? Or did he have abilities, not of this earth?

Anyhow, I'd been lurking for some time when I found a light I had to buy. OK, first things first. I need to become a member. Username?? My first online community. Had never given one a thought and I really wanted that light. I mean, like right now! Chauncey Gardiner/Chance the gardener. Sometimes brilliant. Sometimes a simpleton. Loves to garden. Perfect! On to the MarketPlace! 

Soon after, I found the little guy playing with his flashlight.

~ Chance


----------



## orbital

^

"here to save the garden"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AZPops said:


> Well my Avatar is, .... hold on, ... I don't got one.
> 
> 
> Better put my .. :tinfoil: .. back on.



Hi Pops,

Perhaps a picture of Max Rockatansky and Dog.

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi Pops,
> 
> Perhaps a picture of Max Rockatansky and Dog.
> 
> ~ Chance




Hey thanks C.G.! Always loved Mad Max and his Blue Healer, Dog. After 3 years I may have me an Avatar.


Pops and Calvin


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:thumbsup:^







"To the garden, Batman!"

"Yeah,, OK, you go on ahead, I'll catch up a little later."

So my circular friend, what's your story?

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

orbital said:


> _...Stars gif was the spark :thumbsup:_



That's like the third time I've bumped the thread with an image that later got deleted, so now when you read back through the thread, it looks like people keep randomly necro-bumping it with bizarre non-sequitur comments that don't refer to anything.. 

Also, I have it on good authority that Batman smells and Robin laid an egg.


----------



## orbital

^ Chance

orbital is for two things:

the orbital bone for your eyes ~ seeing
electron orbitals ~ color

Total = Seeing at night w/ LED lights 


_________
_my avatar is something I inverted the colors on,, just kinda fit._


----------



## nbp

StarHalo said:


> That's like the third time I've bumped the thread with an image that later got deleted, so now when you read back through the thread, it looks like people keep randomly necro-bumping it with bizarre non-sequitur comments that don't refer to anything.. Also, I have it on good authority that Batman smells and Robin laid an egg.




That's pretty much exactly what I thought.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> That's pretty much exactly what I thought.



Which is it? Pretty much, or exactly? :devil:

~ C. G.


----------



## nbp

That is kind of contradictory, isn't it? Heh..


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :thumbsup:^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To the garden, Batman!"
> 
> "Yeah,, OK, you go on ahead, I'll catch up a little later."
> 
> So my circular friend, what's your story?
> 
> ~ Chance



So , that's what those 2 guys in tights were running away for after I took my avatar picture. 

I won a TK45 for reviewing purposes and was waiting for my cousin, so I took that pic to the left with a tripod and camera timer. My review won me an extra LD15 for review purposes again. 

Sorry.... we're talking about something else now?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

No, not at all. Tell us about the handle.

Impressive picture. If I met you at the time you took it I'd probable have wet myself. Hopefully I would have been able to run. 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Well if you did C.G., wet yourself, Calvin would more then likely tell you that you're doing it all wrong. You suppose to mark a rock, bush, or the like, and not yourself! .. LOL



:tinfoil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That's one smart dog you got yourself there Pops. :thumbsup: 

~ C.G.


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That's one smart dog you got yourself there Pops. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ C.G.




Thanks Mr. C.G., 







... an I got Pops very well trained as well!











Calvin


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Hah, look at him with that treat! It must have taken a while to get him trained to do that! Isn't it great, once they're trained, they almost never forget! And he even places it directly into your mouth? That's just the epitome of good discipline! You, sir, have a very good human!

Have you tried the trick where you just sit and punch your human in their paw? They go crazy for that one!


----------



## Illum

:thinking:


EDIT: :drunk:


----------



## Monocrom

Thinking is overrated. :buddies:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Overthinking isn't productive. We're not building a piano.

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Hah, look at him with that treat! It must have taken a while to get him trained to do that! Isn't it great, once they're trained, they almost never forget! And he even places it directly into your mouth? That's just the epitome of good discipline! You, sir, have a very good human!
> 
> Have you tried the trick where you just sit and punch your human in their paw? They go crazy for that one!




He actually bit it a couple of times when I didn't wanna listen! ... LOL


----------



## AZPops

:thinking:


Hmmmmmmmmm ....


:thinking:


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, ... Mmmmmmmmmmm ....  ..... That was close, but yeah, it's overrated!





:tinfoil:


----------



## Monocrom

Purposefully not thinking helps me pretend the world is a much better place than I honestly know it is. 

Makes getting through the day *much* easier.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Purposefully not thinking helps me pretend the world is a much better place than I honestly know it is.
> 
> Makes getting through the day *much* easier.



It's also better for your mental health. Consider how long people had to wait for bad news 150 years ago. Today you can worry about what's happening everywhere in the world by simply opening a browser. That can't be good for you. :shakehead

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's also better for your mental health. Consider how long people had to wait for bad news 150 years ago. Today you can worry about what's happening everywhere in the world by simply opening a browser. That can't be good for you. :shakehead
> 
> ~ Chance



Unless your doctor finds out you have an hour to live, and he can't reach you by phone.... Bad news can wait til you get home.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> mvyrmnd,
> 
> I couldn't help but notice you new, somewhat ominous avatar. oo: He's quite the Mack Daddy. Perhaps you would provide some details?
> 
> Matter of fact, I've always wondered about the story behind everyone's avatar & username. Anyone else want to share?
> 
> ~ Chance



It's the default avatar from a game I play - Galaxy On Fire: Alliances. Plus a pimp hat.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Unless your doctor finds out you have an hour to live, and he can't reach you by phone....


:laughing: I'm pretty sure if I was so sick I only had an hour to live......I'd already know. Phone call or not.



Monocrom said:


> Bad news can wait til you get home.



My point: Most bad news can wait a lot longer. When it's important, that is, important to you personally, you're going to find out about it. Why inundate yourself with bad news from around the world that won't have any impact on your life?

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> It's the default avatar from a game I play - Galaxy On Fire: Alliances. Plus a pimp hat.



So, why him, and was it you that accessorized him? There's got to be a story there! Fancy yourself a warrior, with a stable of ladies awaiting your return from battle? 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :laughing: I'm pretty sure if I was so sick I only had an hour to live......I'd already know. Phone call or not.
> 
> 
> 
> My point: Most bad news can wait a lot longer. When it's important, that is, important to you personally, you're going to find out about it. Why inundate yourself with bad news from around the world that won't have any impact on your life?
> 
> ~ Chance



Newscast are over 95% bad news we don't need to know about. I don't watch the news or read newspapers ever and I find I have a much better life in doing so.

Matthew 6:27
…26"Look at the birds of the air, that they do not sow, nor reap nor gather into barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not worth much more than they? 27"And *who of you by being worried can add a single hour to his life?* 28"And why are you worried about clothing? Observe how the lilies of the field grow; they do not toil nor do they spin,…


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> No, not at all. Tell us about the handle.
> 
> Impressive picture. If I met you at the time you took it I'd probable have wet myself. Hopefully I would have been able to run.
> 
> ~ Chance



I won a TK45 sample and I was out doing beam shots with my cousin. While I was waiting for him to come and meet me after a long distance shot, I set up the tripod and camera on a timer with the TK45 behind me. I got real lucky; this is picture #2 of 3. We tried to reproduce it with a little different flavor last summer using a TK70. Took about 70 pictures and not one quite as good as this one.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

.......so why the name Cataract?

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> .......so why the name Cataract?
> 
> ~ Chance



I had an urgent question to ask on the forum after lurking for about 2 years, so I was subscribing in a hurry. I tried every name and combination that came to mind, but it was already taken, so I closed my eyes and asked... "what would be a ridiculous thing to happen to someone playing like crazy with high powered lights?" And thus, I came up with the name Cataract. If I had known that my father would be diagnosed with cataracts months later and was to have eye surgery, I would have spent more than 5-10 minutes thinking about it...

Did you tell us about yours??


----------



## StarHalo

"StarHalo" sounds pretty good when you're a teenager cruising AOL chat rooms. Let's see what we've got tonight:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> I had an urgent question to ask on the forum after lurking for about 2 years, so I was subscribing in a hurry. I tried every name and combination that came to mind, but it was already taken, so I closed my eyes and asked... "what would be a ridiculous thing to happen to someone playing like crazy with high powered lights?" And thus, I came up with the name Cataract. If I had known that my father would be diagnosed with cataracts months later and was to have eye surgery, I would have spent more than 5-10 minutes thinking about it...
> 
> Did you tell us about yours??



Yes. Yes I did. #259. 

I enjoyed your story. Thank you for sharing. Hope your father is well. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I've never really stared at Spaghetti Cat, until tonight. Try it for ten seconds. I'll bet you laugh out loud.
The name StarHalo might attract the ladies, but Spaghetti Cats got to be the best wing-"man" ever. Total babe magnet.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Sorry for a bit of a late reply.

"Monocrom" was changed from "Monolock." Monolock being what Benchmade referred to their few frame-lock models. First site I joined was New Grounds. Not family-friendly at all, but it was fun to visit. Though popular with mainly the most immature users you're likely to find on the entire internet, there is a small core group of users who are older. Adults who have children. (And not all of them are moderators or Admins.)

We like to hang around New Grounds because it was fun for us and we adults got to know each other quite well. Thing is, I chose Monolock before knowing which childish clicks existed on NG. Most of the clicks are made up of young, talented, amateur animators who enjoy wasting their time by making crappy flash animations and the rare good short flash film. One of these clicks was known as the Lock Legion. Each animator picked a word, then put the word "Lock" next to it. For example: OrangeLock. And so on. I soon realized I'd be mistaken for being a member of that crappy click. I wanted to keep "Mono" as part of the name. So after trying a few variations, I came up with "Monocrom." 

Later learning that it was the name of a 1996 Asian album. Along with other references. Plus, it's a fairly common user-name on the internet. The guy called "Monocrom" on Facebook isn't me. And it's fine that it's common. You guys know me. No reason for EVERYONE on the internet to look up everything I've typed just by doing a Google search of my user-name.


----------



## nbp

I believe it's "cliques".


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> I believe it's "cliques".



That's probably how they spell it in your click.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Members spell it clique.

Outsiders spell it click.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

nbp said:


> I believe it's "cliques".



Yup; it's a French word. 



StarHalo said:


> That's probably how they spell it in your click.



I know because I'm originally from a French-Canadian clique 




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Members spell it clique.
> 
> Outsiders spell it click.
> 
> ~ Chance



Awww... c'mon, Monocrom is one of us :grouphug: 

(in chorus): "one of us" :brainwashed:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom has never impressed me as a mic-check zombie. He's more of a following his own drumbeat kind of guy. :thumbsup:

As far as "one of us", I don't think I mentioned how I spell click.


~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks guys. lovecpf

And remember, it's not insanity if others in a "group" are just like you.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> And remember, it's not insanity if others in a "group" are just like you.



Then why do they install locks on the doors, and bars on the windows of psychiatric hospitals? :tinfoil:

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Then why do they install locks on the doors, and bars on the windows of psychiatric hospitals? :tinfoil:
> 
> ~ Chance



Group wasn't large enough. So they lock up the few. Got to be large enough.... And I can't think of a single example to post that won't get my post deleted for going into politics.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Group wasn't large enough. So they lock up the few. Got to be large enough....



Funny! Reminds me of the movie, King of Hearts......and Alice's Restaurant.

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

I stayed at a Motel 6 with Pops once. Does that count?







Calvin


Wait, ... what was the question again?


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> [...]
> 
> And remember, it's not insanity if others in a "group" are just like you.



Why not? I don't believe that groups are exclusive to sane people and I bet John Cleese would agree. In fact you sigline tends to suggest he put people in 2 groups; insane (one large group) and sane (separate small groups). Okay, this must make for a thousand groups: 1 insane major group and 999 tiny sane groups... Therefore you post is possibly either .1% or 999% correct.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AZPops said:


> I stayed at a Motel 6 with Pops once. Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin
> 
> 
> Wait, ... what was the question again?




No, it doesn't. Not when you're in possession of the keys. Did Pops let you swim in the pool?

~ C.G.


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> No, it doesn't. Not when you're in possession of the keys. Did Pops let you swim in the pool?
> 
> ~ C.G.




Nope, he didn't want me to catch anything!






Calvin


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> Why not? I don't believe that groups are exclusive to sane people and I bet John Cleese would agree. In fact you sigline tends to suggest he put people in 2 groups; insane (one large group) and sane (separate small groups). Okay, this must make for a thousand groups: 1 insane major group and 999 tiny sane groups... Therefore you post is possibly either .1% or 999% correct.



Yes.... But there's an error rate of + or _ .1% to 999%.


----------



## StarHalo

Just got back from the fireworks show, quite the technological showcase this year; they had the usual "smiley face", but now each eye winked on and off asynchronously. And there was one that made the common big evenly distributed sphere of stars, but this one changed color slowly from one side to the other, so it almost appeared to be rotating, pretty crazy. Anyone else see this/some other new stuff?


----------



## Monocrom

Nothing new. Just the usual neighborhood guys shooting off fireworks past 2am.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom,

Why'd you choose the mask? I mean, besides it being cool and all?

~ Chance


----------



## dc38

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Monocrom,
> 
> Why'd you choose the mask? I mean, besides it being cool and all?
> 
> ~ Chance



It looks like Vega's (Or balrog's in Japan) mask from Street fighter...


----------



## dc38

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Then why do they install locks on the doors, and bars on the windows of psychiatric hospitals? :tinfoil:
> 
> ~ Chance



To keep the other 99.999% of insane people out.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A guys walking by the insane-asylum when he hears people chanting 77, 77, 77, 77, from behind a nine foot high wood fence. His curiosity gets the better of him, so he bends down to take a [email protected]@K through a hole in the fence. :huh: 

Without warning someone pokes him in the eye with a stick. Then he hears........78, 78, 78, 78.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Monocrom,
> 
> Why'd you choose the mask? I mean, besides it being cool and all?
> 
> ~ Chance



One, it's a mirror image Vega with black instead of blonde hair. Or, a masked good guy. Also, I do have martial arts skills. Plus, it's an acknowledgement of the fact that everyone is faceless on the internet. (Hell, before I knew what he looked like, I thought Carrot was a red-headed Irishman.)


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A guys walking by the insane-asylum when he hears people chanting 77, 77, 77, 77, from behind a nine foot high wood fence. His curiosity gets the better of him, so he bends down to take a [email protected]@K through a hole in the fence. :huh:
> 
> Without warning someone pokes him in the eye with a stick. Then he hears........78, 78, 78, 78.
> 
> ~ Chance



Ha ha! lovecpf


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Hell, before I knew what he looked like, I thought Carrot was a red-headed Irishman.)



........he's not? 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

LOL !

No.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

About a year ago, our pastor had a pretty traumatic choking incident. He had had a pice of carrot stuck in his throat. A few days passed, and he was well on the mend, just a bit of a sore throat remained. It seemed to me a good idea, to copy and paste Carrot's avatar, then e mail it to Pastor. Under which I wrote, Too soon? 

~ Chance :devil:


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> He had had a pice of carrot stuck in his throat. A few days passed, and he was well on the mend, just a bit of a sore throat remained.



Sounds like he got to the root of the problem.


----------



## dc38

I believe Carrot is asian...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Non only clever, but lough out loud funny too. :hahaha: Root of the problem, indeed! Wish I'd thought of it.

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

Hopefully that problem doesn't turnip again!


----------



## StarHalo

You of course must now greet him with, "What's up, Doc?"


----------



## orbital

+

... hungry?


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> About a year ago, our pastor had a pretty traumatic choking incident. He had had a pice of carrot stuck in his throat. A few days passed, and he was well on the mend, just a bit of a sore throat remained. It seemed to me a good idea, to copy and paste Carrot's avatar, then e mail it to Pastor. Under which I wrote, Too soon?
> 
> ~ Chance :devil:



You be evil. LOL !


----------



## Monocrom

dc38 said:


> I believe Carrot is asian...



Believe what you want.... I know he is.


----------



## Monocrom

orbital said:


> +
> 
> ... hungry?



Yes!!!........... Get in that kitchen and make me a sammich.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^

......And brush your hair before you come back. Oh, and don't forget my beer.

~ Chance


----------



## dc38

And the tv remote! And slippers!


----------



## StarHalo

And your sister!

Amazon employees who walk the shelves carry scanner guns that emit the usual red laser with red LED lights, like the checkout scanners at stores; a new prototype scanner gun uses a red laser but white LEDs, so soon we could all be carrying floody flashlights all over the warehouse..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ ........and you even get paid!!? Man, I'm going. That's all there is to it!

~ Chance


----------



## knotgoofy




----------



## dc38

Why do so many radio manufacturers choose form over function? Just got a sangean dt120 per the portable radios thread, and it runs off 1aaa. The runtime is amazing so far (9 hours cumulative to 1/3 capacity) but an aa would only be slightly bulkier at almost 3x the capacity... Same goes for aaa lights that have an aa sized head but an aaa sized body. I don't get it


----------



## StarHalo

Encountered in the Amazon warehouse - Hai Hot Tunes Flat Iron + MP3 player:


----------



## Monocrom

That looks more like a Hair Killer than a thread Killer.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> That looks more like a Hair Killer than a thread Killer.



Mwahaha!

Print the thread on thermal paper and you might be able to achieve both...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> Mwahaha!
> 
> Print the thread on thermal paper and you might be able to achieve both...


 

Only a copy. Not the original. Mwahahaaa! 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Print many copies, kill them one by one, become a serial thread killer...


----------



## AZPops

Hey guys, if someone started a thread and no one responds. Dose that make that person a thread starter and thread killer at the same time?


Pops ....


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

*​NOT ME =)*


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> Hey guys, if someone started a thread and no one responds. Dose that make that person a thread starter and thread killer at the same time?
> 
> 
> Pops ....



Not if the starter *wants* responses.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Not if the starter *wants* responses.



I thought being a thread killer was unintentional. Well, except for this thread. In this thread we are all wanting to kill the thread for some invisible prize that will never be attributed, else the new thread will likely be merged once more (unless we actually reach max post count), thus bringing this one back to life once more.


----------



## Monocrom

Thread merging??

No one here is *that* evil.


----------



## AZPops

Wasn't the first one killed, not thread killer killed, but killed as in shut down? ... Anyways the person who started the above inquired thread got a response, so never mind.


Pops


PS this time around, it sorta lost the momentum of the original thread, so I don't think a merger will happen anytime soon.


----------



## Monocrom

Shutting down a thread doesn't count. Folks still remember it was there, and _want_ to post in it.


----------



## Cataract

AZPops said:


> Wasn't the first one killed, not thread killer killed, but killed as in shut down? ... Anyways the person who started the above inquired thread got a response, so never mind.
> 
> 
> Pops
> 
> 
> PS this time around, it sorta lost the momentum of the original thread, so I don't think a merger will happen anytime soon.


 
This thread was shut down twice because it got too far off topic with ranting. I didn't mean a merger with the original threads would likely happen, but I was referring to the time when a separate thread was once started to nominate the original thread killer (because posting in the same thread would have meant it wasn't dead yet), and it was merged, in all fairness with CPF rules, with the original thread, effectively defeating the purpose of actually naming an official "thread killer" killer from outside the thread... It can get a little complicated, but this is exactly what this thread is about anyways and also how it survives... It is the black hole anomaly to how the forum works... it stands for nothing, yet lives for everything. It belongs to no category but all exceptions. See the first post of this thread and it might start making sense - or not at all...




Monocrom said:


> Shutting down a thread doesn't count. Folks still remember it was there, and _want_ to post in it.



I agree. The part where people wanted to post in the thread is what got it revived over and over and over... this thread really goes over 2 years back!!! It's gotta be some record.

Back on topic duh2 I know a guy who once rushed home to close the windows because of a thunder storm. He entered his living room just in time to see lightning make his TV tube explode (wayyy before flat screens). Still wayyy before flat screens, but about a decade later, he was joking that he could watch TV as close as he wanted to and got a static discharge from the TV directly into his only eyeball right in front of me. Just from the sound of it, I knew it was a really nasty one; the kind where you feel some muscle spasm! Needless to say he was rolling on the floor while holding his face for minutes. I still can't stop laughing when I think about that static discharge sound; really oone of the nastiest ones I have ever heard other than for mad scientist experiments!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AZPops said:


> Hey guys, if someone started a thread and no one responds. Dose that make that person a thread starter and thread killer at the same time?
> 
> 
> Pops ....




Perhaps Full Power could shed some light on that. 

~ Chance

Edit. I just checked, there are over 20 threads in the Cafe that haven't received a response. Seems we need a *DOA *smiley.


----------



## Monocrom

:sleepy:

They're not DOA.... Just sleeping.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom,

I think you've been misinterpreted by autocorrect. You were probably typing,
_
They're not DOA......just sleepers. _:sleepy:_

~_ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Just took the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge, much cooler in here now..


----------



## AZPops

No pitchers?


Pops


----------



## mvyrmnd

StarHalo said:


> Just took the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge, much cooler in here now..





AZPops said:


> No pitchers?
> 
> 
> Pops



No pitchers, due to it being a _bucket_ challenge


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

http://rustinsmith.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/cat___wet_close_up.jpg

Sorry, I only have my iPad right now, so that's the best I could do.

~Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Sorry, I only have my iPad right now, so that's the best I could do.



lol, I was going to post something similar; not really wanting my visual introduction to CPF to be when I'm saturated in ice water.

And Imgur works with the iPad, with a little finagling.


----------



## StarHalo

Scented. Duct Tape. 

$6.50, serious.

"Wow, that expedient repair you did to the toilet water line is lemony fresh.."


----------



## Monocrom

LOL !

Maybe the lemony-*yellow* duct tape isn't the best one to use on a toilet.


----------



## AZPops

mvyrmnd said:


> No pitchers, due to it being a _bucket_ challenge




LOL


----------



## nbp

Why are the smaller roads so light in color you can't see them on Google maps these past couple of months? I have to put it on satellite view just so I can see the roads. They are practically invisible otherwise. :scowl:


----------



## StarHalo

Encountered in the Amazon Warehouse - Puppy Cake Cake Mix for dogs; add egg, vegetable oil, and water, mix and bake as you would a regular cake, then serve to your dog. Includes unflavored yogurt frosting.


----------



## AZPops

Hey, I wanted to, . hmmmmmmmmm, ah, ... hmmmmmmmmmm, ...oh, ... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, .......... nevur mind.


Anonymous


----------



## Cataract

Cats in ice buckets, toilets repaired with scented duct tape (it appears they ran out of chocolate brown tape for some reason) and tasteless dog cake that looks like the real thing... I've been to a strange land this week, but not in the same sense of the word I would qualify you guys.


----------



## StarHalo

AZPops said:


> Hey, I wanted to, .



It's an interesting contrast; the dog people think dog cake is a fantastic idea, non-dog people think it symbolizes some sort of downfall of civilization..


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> It's an interesting contrast; the dog people think dog cake is a fantastic idea, non-dog people think it symbolizes some sort of downfall of civilization..



I love dogs, but I'd still don't get it. I've never seen a dog sit next to its master while baking a cake. I've seen many go crazy over cheese and it has the added bonus that there is no preparation needed: 
step 1= take cheese out
step 2= get rid of packaging (optional)
step3= drop cheese on floor and go "oops"
step 4= look at your 4 legged solid food vacuum cleaner pick up the mess and lick the floor clean from cheese stains.
*disclaimer: 4 legged vacuum cleaner will empty itself when needed, which might require you to pickup small log-shaped compacted garbage. Other maintenance may included, but not limited to; brushing hair, throwing sticks, walking, regular meals, petting, scolding, training, rewarding and leaving a dish of water out on the floor or ground. Some 4 legged vacuum cleaners may have erratic behaviors and require more attention near strangers or other vacuum cleaners. Do not overfill your 4 legged vacuum cleaner in a short period of time. Do not hit your 4 legged vacuum cleaner as damage or personal injury could ensue. No batteries required.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Years ago my sister enrolled in a professional cake decorating class. After dinner she baked a cake for her next day lesson. She was tired so decided to wait until morning to decorate it. The next morning she entered the kitchen and discovered her cat had eaten about half of her homework.  True story. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Years ago my sister enrolled in a professional cake decorating class. After dinner she baked a cake for her next day lesson. She was tired so decided to wait until morning to decorate it. The next morning she entered the kitchen and discovered her cat had eaten about half of her homework.  True story.
> 
> ~ Chance



I bet the teacher said something like "Well, that's new... blaming the cat instead of the dog!!" But if kids did leave their homework on the counter instead of the floor, it would be much safer from the dog. Just sayin'!

Interesting story, though... did someone mix catnip with the flour? (floor... flour)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AND
THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS.......














not StarHalo.

~ Chance the Joker


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> not StarHalo



Did you see anything interesting on the web this week?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Did you see anything interesting on the web this week?



Define interesting.

~ C.G.


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> Did you see anything interesting on the web this week?



I did: a spider and a struggling fly. 

More seriously, I've been watching tons of short Zombie series. Some of them are great!


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Define interesting.



Gotta be up-to-the minute on your news to catch some of these inside jokes. Just make sure your iCloud password is secure..


----------



## nbp

I'm guessing StarHalo found some of the hacked celebrity photos they've been talking about on the news. I believe a number of them show said personalities less than completely clothed.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Mrs. Gardiner doesn't like Mr. Gardiner [email protected]@king at any nude women except Mrs. Gardiner.

~ Chance Who Knows What's Good For Him


----------



## nbp

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Mrs. Gardiner doesn't like Mr. Gardiner [email protected]@king at any nude women except Mrs. Gardiner.
> 
> ~ Chance Who Knows What's Good For Him



That's one for you to add to the Things I Learned the Hard Way thread. :laughing: Good advice anyways!


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Mrs. Gardiner doesn't like Mr. Gardiner [email protected]@king at any nude women except Mrs. Gardiner.
> 
> ~ Chance Who Knows What's Good For Him



At least she likes it!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> At least she likes it!



Yep. If not, I'd have to call the Wolf. Wonder if he's still driving that NSX.....

~ Chance Oh what a lucky man he is.


----------



## AZPops

Watched a YouTube video of a bare saving a kroe. Oh, and a dolfin playing with a kat.







Calvin


----------



## dc38

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yep. If not, I'd have to call the Wolf. Wonder if he's still driving that NSX.....
> 
> ~ Chance Oh what a lucky man he is.



I'd say you're pretty far from okay.


----------



## Empath

Just a reminder of the terms and conditions for its continuation, established in the opening post of this thread.
(A bunch of posts have been removed.)



Admin said:


> By posting in the thread, you agree that your postings and content may be removed without warning, consideration or reason. You agree that any submission deemed by CPF moderators or administrators to be unsuitable, offensive, or contrary to CPF's rules or policies may be removed at their discretion.


----------



## AZPops

Anybody wanna help this guy out?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

He must have forgotten to choke it.

~ Chance the Cleaner


----------



## StarHalo

Was at the LA County Fair today; in one of the indoor expo halls, a meat counter was set up with a large Caribbean guy handing out samples on toothpicks. "Try this," he says to a tourist-looking older woman, who says, "Oh that's good, is it chicken?" He replies, "Iguana."


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> He must have forgotten to choke it.
> 
> ~ Chance the Cleaner



... or forgot to put gas in it! ... LOL


Pops


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Iguana?! Is that even legal to eat?

~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Iguana?! Is that even legal to eat?



No clue, I kind of regret not trying it now, seeing what else he had back there..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I was reading somewhere about exotic foodies, and the "gourmet" food they travel to japan for.....seriously, I had to quit reading. Damn near made me throw up in my mouth. :green:

~ Chance Who'll Stick with Cheeseburgers


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I was reading somewhere about exotic foodies, and the "gourmet" food they travel to japan for.....seriously, I had to quit reading. Damn near made me throw up in my mouth. :green:
> 
> ~ Chance Who'll Stick with Cheeseburgers



You sure that meat is all beef?

:devil:


----------



## dc38

Cataract said:


> You sure that meat is all beef?
> 
> :devil:


The more important questions are: 1) is it even beef? 2) is it even cheese?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*"Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?"*

As I was walking down the street one day
A man came up to me and asked me what the time was that was
on my watch, yeah
And I said
Does anybody really know what time it is
I don't
Does anybody really care
care
If so I can't imagine why
about time
We've all got time enough to cry
Oh no, no
And I was walking down the street one day
A pretty lady looked at me and said her diamond watch had
stopped cold dead
And I said
Does anybody really know what time it is
I don't
Does anybody really care
care
If so I can't imagine why
about time
We've all got time enough to cry
Oh no, no
And I was walking down the street one day
Being pushed and shoved by people trying to beat the clock,
oh, so I just don't know,
I just don't know
And I said, yes I said
Background Vocal:
People runnin' everywhere
Don't know the way to go
Don't know where I am
Can't see past the next step
Don't have to think past the last mile
Have no time to look around
Just run around, run around and think why
Does anybody really know what time it is
I don't
Does anybody really care
care
If so I can't imagine why
about time
We've all got time enough to die
Oh no, no

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

That's exactly the problem: no one really cares. About all the other stuff, though. Too many people are just afraid of being late they forgot to worry about what counts; what are we being fed? Is it really true what they say? Is this all really normal? What's the point of all this? Did the Joneses really start a race? What's the prize? When do we stop racing? Racing towards what? How do we know the race thack ends... when it comes to a cliff? What happens to those who don't participate? What is there left to do for those who reach the end of the race track? Where do we go from here? Where did we really come from?

??
???
?????


----------



## StarHalo

And you may find yourself behind the wheel of a large automobile
And you may find yourself in a beautiful house, with a beautiful wife
And you may ask yourself - 
Well...How did I get here?


Letting the days go by / let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by / water flowing underground..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> That's exactly the problem: no one really cares. About all the other stuff, though. Too many people are just afraid of being late they forgot to worry about what counts




Too many people going underground,
Too many reaching for a piece of cake.
Too many people pulled and pushed around,
Too many waiting for that lucky break.


That was your first mistake,
You took your lucky break and broke it in two.
Now what can be done for you?
You broke it in two.


Too many people sharing party lines,
Too many people ever sleeping late.
Too many people paying parking fines,
Too many hundred people losing weight.


That was your first mistake,
You took your lucky break and broke it in two.
Now what can be done for you?
You broke it in two.


Mm-mm-uh-uh.


Uh!


Too many people preaching practices,
Don't let 'em tell you what you wanna be.
Too many people holding back,
This is crazy, and baby, it's not like me.


That was your last mistake,
I find my love awake and waiting to be.
Now what can be done for you?
She's waiting for me


----------



## StarHalo

Not encountered in the Amazon warehouse because the entire limited stock sold out in a few hours: 12-packs of 16 oz cans of Surge soda:


----------



## nbp

I miss Surge. So so sweet.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Is that like Tantrum?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Do you ever have a hard time remembering which battery goes in which light? More importantly, which one shouldn't! Yeah, me too. 

Ta da! I created this with Excel. Some of the formatting played-up when I copied & pasted it here.
Lost the RGB.

~ Chance who sometimes has a lot of spare time. 



ManufacturerL.E.D.LumensVoltage RangePrimary BatteryRechargeableLevel/ModesFarkaF8V5XP-G R543 ~ 3602.7 ~ 6v2 x CR123A1 x 186505MalkoffMD2M61-2192003.4 ~9v2 x CR123A18650 2 x 163402 H/L RingModdoolarTL65 Cryos TripleTRP-XPG1,0003 ~ 9.5vNo2 x 18650 2 x 1835034SevensAtom ALXP-G26 ~ 1101 ~ 4.2v1 x CR123A1 x RCR123A3Atom AO Red LEDXP-E Red.5 ~ 151 ~1.5v1 x AAAEnloop only2Maelstrom S18SST-901,2004.5 ~ 8.4v6 x CR123A6 x RCR123A5Preon ReVoXP-E R21.5 ~ 82.9 ~ 1.5v1 x AAAEneloop only6Quark Mini AA 85+ CRIXP-G CRI2.7 ~ 90< 1.5v1 x AAAEneloop only7Quark Mini AA2XP-G R53 ~ 180< 32 x AAEneloop only7Quark Mini 123XP-G R53 ~ 189.9 ~ 3v1 x CR123ANo7Quark Pro QP2L-XXM-L2.5 ~ 780 Burst3 ~ 9v2 x CR123A2 x RCR123A8Quark X AAXM-L.3 ~ 280.9 ~ 4.2v1AA1 x 14500Tactical 8Quark X AA2XM-L.3 ~ 280.9 ~ 4.2v2 x AAEneloop onlyTactical 8Quark Turbo XXM-L.3 ~ 4503 ~ 9v2 x CR123A2 x 16340Tactical 8SparkSD6-460NWXM-L T5 NW.5 ~ 4601.6 ~ 7.6v2 x CR123A1 x 186505Solarforce HostL2 DustBunny BusterDual XP-G5503.6 ~ 6v2 x CR123A1 x 186503L2M vinhnguyen54Quad 2196002.9 ~ 6vNo16340 18350 186503 or 5Surefire HostG2 CustomLites WarmXM-L T35502.8 ~ 6v2 x CR123ANo3G2 Malkoff M60FXR-E2353.8 ~ 9v2 x CR123A2 x 163401G3 Malkoff M61XP-G2603.4 ~ 9v3 x CR123ANo16P CustomLitesSST-506503.6 ~ 6v2 x CR123A1 x 186503ThruNiteCatapultSST-509002.7 ~ 8.4v2 x 123ARCR1 or 2 18650


----------



## Cataract

I just found myself at the wheel of a large automobile this week. Was traveling to install a 100K$+ system and the car rental agency lady tells me "all we have left in mid-size is a VW Beatle, is that okay?"
I couldn't picture myself in such a car to drive to a large manufacture to install a very expensive system so I just said I'm not a big fan of VW.
The next car available was a fresh off the production line Dodge CHARGER! MWAHAHAHAHA! Hotel room turned out to be a suite. Now that I'm back: Where is that large automobile? This is not my beautiful house! This is not my beautiful wife! Same as it ever was...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's good for a man to have standards. Yours paid off LARGE! :thumbsup: Vroom vroom......sweet!

~ Chance is smiling


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's good for a man to have standards. Yours paid off LARGE! :thumbsup: Vroom vroom......sweet!
> 
> ~ Chance is smiling



Thanks, man! Standards RULE  (at least every now and then)

The next day, on the highway, a semi lost a re-thread tire and traffic stopped square. Looking in the rear view mirror, I saw a big 1500 pickup with a HUGE trailer in tow coming at me at 60 barely 200 yards behind. He had such hard time slowing down (I could see the trailer shake left and right) he even tried to get between the lane and the wall. One quick look to my right blind spot and BRAAA for a second was enough to save the both of us. No one is allowed to damage a brand new Charger if it's in my hands... mine or not! Plus getting stuck driving anything else was out of the question.

Now I have to start a new thread... "the best day of your life" because other stuff just as great as the car upgrade also happened that day...


----------



## StarHalo

Correction: I ran across the pallet of Surge soda today, there were roughly a half dozen packs remaining, which are all spoken for. Third-party sellers are asking ~$230 for a pack now.

Related/should also mention: Got one of these out of the cafeteria vending machine the other day:


----------



## Monocrom

Ooooo.... That's ironic.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Ooooo.... That's ironic.



Whats ironic?

~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

Scented Duck tape review; spoiler alert: the smell is airplane-glue strong..


----------



## Cataract

I don't see anything about Duck Tape in that link, but I do like Art Bell.


----------



## StarHalo

Cataract said:


> I don't see anything about Duck Tape in that link, but I do like Art Bell.



Gotta love cut n' paste; the link is fixed.


----------



## Norm

StarHalo said:


> Scented Duck tape review; spoiler alert: the smell is airplane-glue strong..



Pretty sure you mean duct tape, not having a duck I can't think of too many uses I'd have for duck tape 

Oh I see its branded Duck tape, how odd :shrug:


----------



## StarHalo

Norm said:


> Oh I see its branded Duck tape, how odd :shrug:



Must be an American thing, but yeah, a popular brand of duct tape is Duck Tape.

Speaking of American things, I went to the Australian Amazon site looking for a lantern, and it appears all that's there is digital Kindle books - you guys buy gifts and physical books at brick and mortar stores?


----------



## Norm

There are plenty of on line sales in Australia for all sorts of goods, I think Amazon sell books locally to met the distribution rights. Local book stores are slowly closing as more people take to reading on Ereaders, my wife is on her third kindle, she has a kindle touch ATM, she probably reads at least one book a week on her kindle.


----------



## StarHalo

That's crazy though, I mean aside from my occupation dealing with the insane multitude of things American Amazon sells, I just can't imagine not having a centralized shopping site to at least compare prices on/against. I hope you guys get a warehouse soon.


----------



## Cataract

I used to think it was funny that you could buy other things than books or reading related stuff on Amazon as it was obvious to me E-Bay was there for everything else. Then, Amazon.ca started selling batteries, flashlights and chargers and I thought it was just natural since you need to see in order to read. Then they started selling from pet care items to most everything you could find on Amazon.com... almost, but never the stuff >>I<< wanted on Amazon.com, who didn't ship to Canada. Now that they do (I believe), I could get it from the Canadian site, but I'm not interested anymore as I have discovered that patience can beat online shopping prices and delivery times when you know how to look. Sure stores are dropping like flies because of online shopping, but at least I can say I help them land more softly


----------



## StarHalo

Oh but do they have Dracula Capes For Cats?


----------



## Cataract

Cats have fangs and are mostly active at night... makes pure sense!


----------



## StarHalo

It's your turn to browse Amazon's selection for unique and interesting items: a physical, brick-and-mortar Amazon.com store is coming..


----------



## Norm

If this thread turns into a damn cat thread I'll personally kill it, the thread not the cat :devil:


----------



## Cataract

Norm said:


> If this thread turns into a damn cat thread I'll personally kill it, the thread not the cat :devil:



But they have 7 lives... they're the real zombies!!! How do you know they're not staring at your brains and thinking up ways to break them free of your skull when you wake up with 'em vampires staring at you... how COULD you know?


----------



## Norm

A cat might have nine lives, your post on the other hand CG does not.


----------



## beerwax

for me the attraction of Amazon is the variety, rather than just pricing. this is possible, I think, because an online store has a potentially much larger customer base than a bricks and mortar effort can. 

ebay does not have any one seller the size of amazon, and larger physical retailers like wally world do not compete vigorously in the ephemeral space. so this is something new.


any way , back on topic , I have seen duck tape brand duct tape in oz, in bunnings IIRC , I wondered at the time if it was for taping ducks, or made from ducks. the label was unclear.


----------



## Cataract

Presenting the new thread killer:


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

A mod could just lock this now with the comments "Too Easy" would be totally ironic and funny and put a end to all this nonsense and put all these ocd must get the last word people with some kind of a superiority complex at ease from haveing to keep posting here to get there fix...




LOL, this thread will never diy otherwise.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Isn't that the point?


----------



## Norm

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> A mod could just lock this now with the comments "Too Easy"



Older members will know that's already happened on more than one occasion, but because the staff here are such nice people the thread has been resurrected to pacify some members who were Crying, wailing, gnashing teeth and foot stomping worse than any three year old In need of a good :whoopin:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Norm said:


> Older members will know that's already happened on more than one occasion, but because the staff here are such nice people the thread has been resurrected to pacify some members who were Crying, wailing, gnashing teeth and foot stomping worse than any three year old In need of a good :whoopin:



Norm only says that because I was one of them


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> A mod could just lock this now with the comments "Too Easy" would be totally ironic and funny and put a end to all this nonsense and put all these ocd must get the last word people with some kind of a superiority complex at ease from haveing to keep posting here to get there fix...
> 
> LOL, this thread will never diy otherwise.





 Garland Greene: Define irony - A bunch of idiots dancing on a plane to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash.

Your turn, CS14. :wave:

~ C.G.


----------



## Cataract

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> A mod could just lock this now with the comments "Too Easy" would be totally ironic and funny and put a end to all this nonsense and put all these ocd must get the last word people with some kind of a superiority complex at ease from haveing to keep posting here to get there fix...
> 
> LOL, this thread will never diy otherwise.




Thread killing and thread murdering are 2 different things ya know... One is about delivering the final punch no one will dare crossing over and the other one is plain in-the-face crossing the line; that's why we tend to avoid the "M" word as much as possible... rules are rules and the thread has survived thanks to rule abiding citizens... The point being; this is the only thread with no rules but one: obey the rules and thread the fine line of "no rules apply 'cept crying and foot stomping to get your toy back".


P.S.: this thread IS a form of DIY if you successfully kill it


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> Thread killing and thread murdering are 2 different things ya know... One is about delivering the final punch no one will dare crossing over and the other one is plain in-the-face crossing the line; that's why we tend to avoid the "M" word as much as possible... rules are rules and the thread has survived thanks to rule abiding citizens... The point being; this is the only thread with no rules but one: obey the rules and thread the fine line of "no rules apply 'cept crying and foot stomping to get your toy back".
> 
> 
> P.S.: this thread IS a form of DIY if you successfully kill it



I got jumper-cables and a bucket of ice-water.... But nothing to attach those cables to. How do I kill this thread with its lack of skin and nerve-endings?!


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> I got jumper-cables and a bucket of ice-water.... But nothing to attach those cables to. How do I kill this thread with its lack of skin and nerve-endings?!



That is the challenge my friend...


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> That is the challenge my friend...



Normally massive amounts of electricity will kill anything.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Normally massive amounts of electricity will kill anything.



I can find you a machine that puts out 16 000 amps for 0.6 seconds.... wanna try? I'll be on top of the hill for a better filming angle


----------



## StarHalo

Cataract said:


> I can find you a machine that puts out 16 000 amps for 0.6 seconds....



I think along those lines every time I run across one of those ridiculously outsized car audio capacitors in the warehouse..


----------



## Cataract

LOL, unless you like to listen to "BRRRRRRRRRT!" sounds the machine I'm talking about does not make me think of oversized audio capacitors. It does make a very impressive display of sparks when things are not set in properly, though, MWAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## StarHalo

Your day wasn't as bad as a bad day in Liberty City..


----------



## Cataract

Can't argue with that.


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> Your day wasn't as bad as a bad day in Liberty City..



Ironically.......... The *real* Liberty City is even worse, on a daily basis.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

...not to be found on this thread.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ...not to be found on this thread.
> 
> ~ Chance



It would seem you are right. We are all wannabe's. It is sad, really.

Which is sadder; the human who want to be a robot so he can live forever as an idiot without any carnal senses or the overly intelligent robot who wished he was human, just so he can commit suicide without risking being reactivated?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I've never been a wannabe thread killer. If you visit Pop's first post in the original thread, then read all the posts, you'll realize the "goal" of being the Thread Killer is relatively new. Since the beginning Pop's thread has been a place where members could have an open dialog, changing the subject when anyone chose. A conversation where we didn't have to stay on topic. That ability made it the most popular place to spend time in the Café.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

And yet it's mostly us guys and more than half of us hoped to win the title.... until it we stated understanding how not to let it die...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> And yet it's mostly us guys and more than half of us hoped to win the title.... *until it we stated understanding how not to let it die...*


*

*So, autocorrect, drunk, or posting something so confusing no one would post after you? :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

Still trying to kill this thread. But it's kinda adorable how it won't die. 

BTW, I'm sober right now.... unfortunately.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Are you on call, or working?

~ C.G.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Are you on call, or working?
> 
> ~ C.G.



No. I'm off today. Came home recently while having spent a few hours trying to track down a handful of different items. You would not believe how ridiculously difficult it is trying to track down a monocular, regardless of price. And most of the places I drove to, said the same thing.... "It's on our website." 

Gee, that's nice. Can I drive to the website like I drove over here? Is the website in the next town over? :ironic:

Why didn't I bother to check your company's website? Oh, I guess I'm a moronic cave man who thought folks could still drive to a Brick & Mortar store, and buy what they need. What was I thinking?!?! 

Meanwhile I completely stumbled onto the Molding Claw Bar I thought about getting, completely by accident. (Picture a short, lightweight, prybar with a nail-puller on the other end that can actually fit into a small BOB.) 

Yeah, I'm sober now because I had to drive. You know what.... I've got liquor at home. I'm going to go get me a drink. You made a great point. I don't need to be sober now. (Seriously. Couldn't even find a common, cheap, Brunton Echo.)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

You'd think Brick and Motor employee Bob would realise his job is in jeopardy and instead of informing you to [email protected]@k at the store's website actually offer to order you one, then call or e mail you when the item arrives. Chances are when you returned to his store to pick up your item you might make an additional purchase. 

I know, that's just crazy talk.

Cheers,

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Bob knows when he's outgunned.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:wow: Bob never stood a chance.

~ C.G.


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [/B]So, autocorrect, drunk, or posting something so confusing no one would post after you? :laughing:



I was much soberer when I wrote that ... lame it on car correct. I'll leave it as is, hoping to actually confuse someone else 




Monocrom said:


> No. I'm off today. Came home recently while having spent a few hours trying to track down a handful of different items. You would not believe how ridiculously difficult it is trying to track down a monocular, regardless of price. And most of the places I drove to, said the same thing.... "It's on our website."
> 
> Gee, that's nice. Can I drive to the website like I drove over here? Is the website in the next town over? :ironic:
> 
> Why didn't I bother to check your company's website? Oh, I guess I'm a moronic cave man who thought folks could still drive to a Brick & Mortar store, and buy what they need. What was I thinking?!?!
> 
> Meanwhile I completely stumbled onto the Molding Claw Bar I thought about getting, completely by accident. (Picture a short, lightweight, prybar with a nail-puller on the other end that can actually fit into a small BOB.)
> 
> Yeah, I'm sober now because I had to drive. You know what.... I've got liquor at home. I'm going to go get me a drink. You made a great point. I don't need to be sober now. (Seriously. Couldn't even find a common, cheap, Brunton Echo.)



What!? You actually drove to a brick & mortar store hoping to pick something on the spot? That's gotta be crazy! Why didn't they just tell you to look it up on any other website to compare price and availability? What kind of a retard is Bob not to know you can get better service for cheaper and not to point you there in the first place? 

Then again I'm just a tech working on 100K$+ machines, so what do I know about customer relations, right? After all, I only get to be thrown hours of flight away to tell the client we'll need to wait 2 weeks to get the part before he gets the privilege of paying for another couple of flight tickets before I can get his machine going while they spend millions sending their parts elsewhere for QC... That's easy and brainless stuff to which the client should instantly react positively and never think I'm an idiot, isn't it? Where's the talent in keeping a client in that type of situation? I definitely do not need to know more than a dumb *** to keep growing our client base in these types of conditions, don't I? I must know nothing at all about business if Bob can keep a job in those conditions... Tell Bob that his _stupidness_ impresses me, BTW (yes, stupidness is now a word!).

EDIT: Sorry, but I'm just insulted by that type of behavior, but I am also grateful that these types don't stand a chance competing in my field. In the end, I should say long live Bob's career, so I can enjoy mine much, much longer :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :wow: Bob never stood a chance.
> 
> ~ C.G.



For a second there, I thought I was in The Walking Dead topic.


----------



## Monocrom

Guys, just to clarify; I went to *nine* Brick & Mortar shops looking for a monocular.

(Yeah, I tend to get very methodical and persistent when I want something. Need to find a John Smith in Texas you went to High School with in 1993, and all you have is a phonebook?.... Give it to me and check back in four days. I'll find him!)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Does anyone else find it funny that Monocrom went to more than one store to buy a monocular?

~ C. G.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that Monocrom went to more than one store to buy a monocular?
> 
> ~ C. G.



Binocs belong in a BOB. But a monocular is better in a smaller Work/Get Home bag.

Plus I can use it everyday at the bus stop since the MTA is too lazy to actually light up the digital display that tells you which bus is coming. So I need one to check if I should stay put, run up one block, run down one block, or run up two blocks while the bus is stuck at the red light. I could use binoculars, but then I'd look like some sort of peeping Tom weirdo.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My amusement was derived from....



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that Monocrom went to more than mono store to buy a monocular?
> 
> ~ C. G.



That you were determined to make your purchase in person makes perfect sense. Sometimes you want to try a few out before deciding which one to buy. While using your monocular in public, you should also touch your ear and talk into your sleeve. 

~ C.G.


----------



## Monocrom

Did end up buying a watch cap at one of the stores. Excellent fit. The first one I tried on was too tight.... despite claiming to be "One Size Fits All." Never buying clothing online.


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that Monocrom went to more than one store to buy a monocular?
> 
> ~ C. G.



I go to multiple stores whenever I want something very specific or if I have a mental image of what I want. Then I go back to 2 or 3 of them the next day. Sometimes I'll buy the best item I found on yet another day. In some cases, I'll keep visiting stores at random every other week until I find what I want. I can even wait up to a year to get an expensive item just to get it on special. 

Most of my furniture, decoration, tools, hiking gear and miscellaneous expensive thingies were bought on 50%+ special. I basically redid my whole place for less than 8000$, but the total is worth more than double that and I got exactly, or the closest available to, what I wanted. Patience is money...


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Did end up buying a watch cap at one of the stores. Excellent fit. The first one I tried on was too tight.... despite claiming to be "One Size Fits All." Never buying clothing online.



I once went into a store to buy a camping stove because the electricity had been out for an entire day and ended up buying snow shoes at 50% reduction. I might shop like a woman, but those snow shoes did get me into winter hiking.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Mono *more time. 


Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that *Mono*crom went to more than *mono *store to buy a *mono*cular?
> 
> ~ C. G.



 ~ C. G.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> *Mono *more time.
> 
> 
> ~ C. G.



We got it the first time. But you kinda ruined it by pointing it out specifically.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Not being acknowledged, I offered an explanation. I didn't want anyone to think I was making fun of you.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Not being acknowledged, I offered an explanation. I didn't want anyone to think I was making fun of you.



Not acknowledging you is how we show our love.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

O K.......but I'm gunna haft to have a hug also.


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> O K.......but I'm gunna haft to have a hug also.



Only a few men in here, you get a tap in the back. feel better now?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A tap in the back!?  

Also, you should capitalize the first letter of the first word in a sentence when you write.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A tap in the back!?
> 
> Also, you should capitalize the first letter of the first word in a sentence when you write.
> 
> ~ Chance



Hugs are always nice. Here you go, with a few friends too.... :grouphug:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks MC.......? HEY! Which one of you guys is tugging on my wallet?! 

~ C.G.


----------



## Taz80

Well Monocrom spent all of Cataract's money soooo


----------



## Cataract

Taz80 said:


> Well Monocrom spent all of Cataract's money soooo



Wasn't me! I was looking for lights with a good resale val... uh... wasn't me.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks MC.......? HEY! Which one of you guys is tugging on my wallet?!
> 
> ~ C.G.



Considering how addicted you are top this hobby, most of us know your wallet is empty.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> Wasn't me! I was looking for lights with a good resale val... uh... wasn't me.



Yeah...uh... That 9P with the cryos bezel.... that was me. :huh:

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Considering how addicted you are top this hobby, most of us know your wallet is empty.



For over a year, I've only been buying 4Sevens lights. And most of them from the Market Place...... but yeah... the wallet is empty. 

~ C.G.


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yeah...uh... That 9P with the cryos bezel.... that was me. :huh:
> 
> ~ Chance



Oh, good! I was afraid someone was very happy for a moment...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

So, Monocrom,

What kind of candy are you handing out to all your little trick-or-treaters? :scowl:

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> So, Monocrom,
> 
> What kind of candy are you handing out to all your little trick-or-treaters? :scowl:
> 
> ~ Chance



A blast from my Fenix TK35 on the highest setting.

(I'm working tonight. A special at my usual client site. I get to be the one extra security officer for Halloween tonight. Keeping student residents safe while discouraging non-residents [and residents] from creating too much mischief. Normally the TK35 stays at home. Not tonight though.)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:hahaha:


Monocrom said:


> A blast from my Fenix TK35 on the highest setting.



It's not so easy to cause mischief when you can't see. "HEY, Check this out." ....click :duck:


~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Every year I just answer the door dressed like a butcher. Being almost 6' tall and 250 pounds, I speak with a giant's voice and go:
"Candy? CANDY??? I don't eat candy... I EAT CHILDREEEEEN!" 

Not a visit this year, though. I wonder where all my snacks have gone!


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's not so easy to cause mischief when you can't see. "HEY, Check this out." ....click :duck:
> 
> 
> ~ Chance



Everyone was on their best behavior. :sigh:

Just a bunch of fun costumes. Though most of the young college girls at the dorms wore the _sexy_ (stripper) version of every costume. Half dressed, sometimes less than that.... freezing in the cold, wind, and the occasional rain last night.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Well.....at least you were prepared. It's better to have and not need, than it is to need and not have.

Modesty and mystique, two qualities that far too many young women are sorely missing.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Hell, you should have seen what the guys were wearing.


----------



## Cataract

I would tend to think they were wearing clothing made of double the material needed, as usual, yet showed more lower body cleavage since they left the boxers at home for the party night...


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> I would tend to think they were wearing clothing made of double the material needed, as usual, yet showed more lower body cleavage since they left the boxers at home for the party night...



You'd be completely wrong.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> You'd be completely wrong.



Clothing made of half the needed fabric and top cleavage? I know the economy could fare better and that kids are fatter than ever, but... well, thank you for sparing us the mental pictures!


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> Clothing made of half the needed fabric and top cleavage? I know the economy could fare better and that kids are fatter than ever, but... well, thank you for sparing us the mental pictures!



You're Welcome. I saw some very _interesting_ costumes.


----------



## dc38

I saw Mcnair55 in his anorak


----------



## Cataract

dc38 said:


> I saw Mcnair55 in his anorak



At least he wasn't wearing it on his arm when he came by your house


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

dc38 said:


> I saw Mcnair55 in his anorak



Mcnair has an anorak?! Who knew?

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I've used Imageshack, for free, for the last couple of years. Just found out it's no longer free. Bummer! :thumbsdow 

I'm now [email protected]@King for a good, free site to host images. I only want to use the site to host pictures that I upload to sites such as CPF. I'm not looking for a place to store my personal pictures. Any suggestions? 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've used Imageshack, for free, for the last couple of years. Just found out it's no longer free.



And that's why nearly all my images from ~2011-2013 are missing. I now use Minus on the PC, Imgur on the iPad; both services also support gifs.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've used Imageshack, for free, for the last couple of years. Just found out it's no longer free. Bummer! :thumbsdow
> 
> I'm now [email protected]@King for a good, free site to host images. I only want to use the site to host pictures that I upload to sites such as CPF. I'm not looking for a place to store my personal pictures. Any suggestions?
> 
> ~ Chance



I just use Photobucket.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks guys, I was [email protected]@King around and found the policy agreements a bit off-putting. I really don't like having to clear my in-box of spam every day. Have either of you experienced a large increase in spam?

~ €hance


----------



## StarHalo

There's no sign-up with either of the services I mentioned, so long as you don't want an album/collection of your pictures. You just go to the site, upload, and it gives you the link, that's it.


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> There's no sign-up with either of the services I mentioned, so long as you don't want an album/collection of your pictures. You just go to the site, upload, and it gives you the link, that's it.



Can you get that link back 6 months later when you even forgot you uploaded a certain pic?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Are we staying on track here?

Bill


----------



## StarHalo

Cataract said:


> Can you get that link back 6 months later when you even forgot you uploaded a certain pic?



So long as you can find where the pic is posted, yes; my sigline for example. Fun time-waster: Type a CPFers name into the Google search above and then click the Images category to display all the pictures posted by/associated with that person. My results are a hilarious mess..



Bullzeyebill said:


> Are we staying on track here?



That's not a very creative way to kill the thread..


----------



## Monocrom

Bullzeyebill said:


> Are we staying on track here?
> 
> Bill



I've got the car battery, jumper cables, and a giant vat of Vasoline. At least I'm still trying to kill it.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Yeah. I know, any intrusion in this thread makes it go zanier that it was. Continue on. LOL.

Bill


----------



## Cataract

Bullzeyebill said:


> Are we staying on track here?
> 
> Bill



Has it become a sin yet? :devil:



StarHalo said:


> So long as you can find where the pic is posted, yes; my sigline for example. Fun time-waster: Type a CPFers name into the Google search above and then click the Images category to display all the pictures posted by/associated with that person. My results are a hilarious mess..[...]



??? you mean Google your nickname in Google pictures? Knowing the address for said site would definitely help me get this one.




Monocrom said:


> I've got the car battery, jumper cables, and a giant vat of Vasoline. At least I'm still trying to kill it.



Frankenthread lives on electricity. Vasoline could make it slip into oblivion somehow, but no one has figured how yet. Good luck and godspeed.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Bullzeyebill said:


> Yeah. I know, any intrusion in this thread makes it go zanier that it was. Continue on. LOL.
> 
> Bill



Bill


----------



## mvyrmnd

Challenge Accepted™


----------



## tab665

I don't even have to post in a thread to kill it. I can kill it simply by desiring for there to be more posts in in because I find it interesting but not really have anything to add. everyday I will check on said thread and watch it slowly drift further down the page, then page 2, then oblivion.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Hahahahahah. nice try. Many people have claimed, all have failed.


----------



## Norm

Why would you all want this thread DEAD?

I remember killing it a least once, and all the so called "Thread Killers" begged and pleaded that it be resurrected.

Damned contrary bunch :devil:

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

No we're not. We don't want it dead. People show up from time to time saying they'll kill it, but always fail.

We're so dedicated to the life of this thread that we will even suffer the humiliation of prostrating ourselves in front of the mods to have them reopen it.


----------



## Norm

mvyrmnd said:


> we will even suffer the humiliation of prostrating ourselves in front of the mods to have them reopen it.


Thank goodness I'm not a Mod :eeew:

Norm


----------



## scout24

So did Monocrom ever find a monocular?  NYC, I might have tried B&H but I'm sure you did...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Norm said:


> Why would you all want this thread DEAD?
> 
> I remember killing it a least once, and all the so called "Thread Killers" begged and pleaded that it be resurrected.
> 
> Damned contrary bunch :devil:
> 
> Norm



We were known as _The Usual Suspects. _We didn't want Pop's thread killed, nor did we beg or plead.....well maybe mvyrmnd did. He is from Australia, what's a brother to do? They can't have firearms. Contrary? OK I'll give you that one. You never killed it Norm, you locked the door. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

We can't let this thread die now. It took so much effort to understand how it lived in the first place, now that we got the hang of it it's gotta go on. Someday, however, like all things in life, it will die but likely of natural causes. I'm very curious to find out how many years it will live, though.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> We were known as _The Usual Suspects. _We didn't want Pop's thread killed, nor did we beg or plead.....well maybe mvyrmnd did. He is from Australia, what's a brother to do? They can't have firearms. Contrary? OK I'll give you that one. You never killed it Norm, you locked the door.
> 
> ~ Chance



I've survived to adulthood in a country with more things per square inch that can kill you than anywhere else in the world, gots me some mad skillz, don't need no pop gun to survive


----------



## Monocrom

scout24 said:


> So did Monocrom ever find a monocular?  NYC, I might have tried B&H but I'm sure you did...



I'm going to try a few more places. As well as making a special trip to B&H. I can just order one online from EMS. But I already have a few too many online shops I'm already ordering from due to the upcoming Holiday Buying Season.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Chauncy, would you please desist from flaming comments. I removed your last post. Not fun, in this fun thread.

Bill


----------



## Cataract

I've been wondering if Kranky has ever traveled in a straight line like in actual drag racing. 

I've also had another thought: perhaps thread killer is not appropriate anymore... Topic killer would be more applicable by now. Every poster should have to put a dollar in the pool for every post and the one who kills the most topics in a pre-determined number of posts wins a free ADD evaluation.


----------



## harro

Cataract said:


> I've been wondering if Kranky has ever traveled in a straight line like in actual drag racing.
> .



I think it's design brief is pretty single minded. Frying tyres as quickly as is humanly possible, with the odd pre show cruise thtown in.


----------



## Monocrom

I hate it when good-looking cars are ruined by almost naked models sitting on their hoods. I wish they'd move so I could get a better look at the cars.


----------



## Empath

By posting in the thread, you agree that your postings and content may be removed without warning, consideration or reason. You agree that any submission deemed by CPF moderators or administrators to be unsuitable, offensive, or contrary to CPF's rules or policies may be removed at their discretion.

Just a reminder, since a number of postings have been removed.


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## Monocrom

LOL.... Looks like someone got caught looking at something he shouldn't be.


----------



## Cataract

Looks like he's playing some practical joke to me. 



harro said:


> I think it's design brief is pretty single minded. Frying tyres as quickly as is humanly possible, with the odd pre show cruise thtown in.



Just a little transmission adjustment should send the thing flying... or back-flipping 
.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*



AZPops said:


> Well isn't it better to have a chance, then take that chance, then to never have taken that chance at all?



That's what the Lovely Mrs. Gardiner always says. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

Are we not supposed to post videos in this thread? Is the video thread the only thread where videos are allowed? Perhaps someone could let us know. It's really confusing when people comment on a video that is no longer present.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Do you at times feel ...(the “Thread Killer” thread won't die?)*

You have to look at it like Buddhist sand art, a lesson/representation of the transitory nature of all things; you create something intricate and marvelous and entropy completes the cycle, you celebrate the thing you brought into the world then celebrate the completion of its reason for being on its exit. This is normally a slow process relying on forces of nature, but an agent of change can speed things along so that the whole microcosm comes to fruition in an afternoon; Just as there are children who come along and kick the Buddhists' sand art back into disorder, a sword-clanging mod will come by and carelessly sweep away your post as though it never existed, an agent of change that you don't have to pay or wait for, instant and free! What a blessing! You can post anything you want knowing none of it is lasting, the scavenging machinations of the Earth will simply clean it all away!


----------



## mvyrmnd

I embrace entropy. I have 2 young boys, so entropy comes with the territory


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Very true Master Halo.....yet 1785.......

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

This thread weaves between where all the other threads weave and that is now the essence of it's life force. It is very easy to converge into a specific topic (whereas it is easy to diverge into other topics on a normal thread), but that post-attracting topic should then be in a thread of it's own, therefore does not belong here. This is an anti-thread, such as the positron is the counter-particle of an electron, the thread killer thread is the opposite of a thread. And the same as anti-matter is rare in the universe, this thread is a very rare particle to be found in a huge universe of flashlight threads. 

One could argue that anti-matter is short lived, yet scientists are able to catch a few particles that have been around since the beginning of the universe and fling them into particle accelerators to see what happens when they are obliterated. In a similar fashion, we were able to catch an anti-thread, but only one, therefore do not dare to throw it into a thread accelerator, else it would be obliterated by the simple direct contact with any other thread of the same size. In this sense, divine intervention saves the thread's life to prolong it until another stray particle comes along and risks throwing the fragile balance off. Stay away from the tracks and the accelerator magnets and we'll be fine. (Don't forget that anti-particles still are submitted to the 4 basic forces of the universe the same way that normal particles are, though.)


----------



## Taz80

I think its starting to get cold in Canada


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Down here too. Thanks for sharing your cold air. Fortunately, I installed a new pellet stove in the living room two weeks ago. The "Gardiners" are all keeping quite toasty. :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

You people in your topsy-turvy world... It's getting hot, not cold! Was 35°C here the other day


----------



## Monocrom

scout24 said:


> So did Monocrom ever find a monocular?  NYC, I might have tried B&H but I'm sure you did...



Yup. Eventually made a special trip to B&H. Easy to forget how huge that place is.... and with its own system and rules for shopping. I get it. It's huge. It sells very expensive electronics. Needs to protect itself from both professional as well as amateur thieves. Still.... I wish they could streamline the process. But no complaints regarding selection! 

Best part was, no idiot sales associate telling me they have it on their website; while giving me an equally idiotic grin as he does so. Gee, if I wanted to go to your website; I wouldn't have bothered getting dressed and coming to your store. But keep telling customers to buy from the website instead. Pretty soon, they'll ALL be doing so and you'll be on the unemployment line.

So, I got my monocular. They had far more than just one model in stock at that huge store. Even got a free canvas bag for spending over $50.


----------



## Taz80

So now you're going down that slippery slope, so when is the custom titanium monocular coming? And then you'll have to have one with trits, it just never stops.:shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

Taz80 said:


> So now you're going down that slippery slope, so when is the custom titanium monocular coming? And then you'll have to have one with trits, it just never stops.:shakehead



Actually, it does. 

I already have a set of compact binocs for my BOB. A full-sized pair at home my dad got for me many years ago.... And now I have a quality monocular for my Work/Get Home bag. I literally have no other optics needs. So, I'm good!


----------



## Cataract

Does it have a flashlight attachment point? You need that for medium range searches at night. Then you need the night vision monocular for stealth. You should also get a tripod for steady long-distance viewing. This is only the beginning!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Dead for a week........now what? I got nuthin.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

The thread thrives on our input, else it is in suspended animation... no death. Not possible. Not now. 

How about this: they sell e-cigs at the airport near Milan, but I was the only one vaping away in the whole terminal.


----------



## StarHalo

Cataract said:


> How about this: they sell e-cigs at the airport near Milan, but I was the only one vaping away in the whole terminal.



A guy leaving the warehouse was puffing away on one a couple nights ago, smelled exactly like waffles and syrup; maybe I need to start smoking..


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> A guy leaving the warehouse was puffing away on one a couple nights ago, smelled exactly like waffles and syrup; maybe I need to start smoking..



The real term is "vaping". The difference is that instead of burning tobacco leaves, you evaporate a flavored liquid (with or without nicotine). I sometimes like to get people hungry way ahead of time with a strawberry cheese cake flavor. I read a post about a miitary guy who was vaping in his buddy's office and the MP came by asking if they're baking cookies. OOPS.


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> Does it have a flashlight attachment point? You need that for medium range searches at night. Then you need the night vision monocular for stealth. You should also get a tripod for steady long-distance viewing. This is only the beginning!



I have been toying with the idea of a good pair of night vision binocs. But that's it, really.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> I have been toying with the idea of a good pair of night vision binocs. But that's it, really.



Me too. I also wanted to buy a range-finder to go along with beam shots until I saw the price tag.


----------



## StarHalo

Camcorders and digital cameras can see infrared, it's just a matter of getting a source of infrared light.


----------



## Cataract

Yea, but you'll need a very intense source and should consider changing some of the lenses and re-calibrating the CCD. Plus, with out winters over here, you might want to carry a flamethrower to help out... could also make for a very "cool" new way of light painting (pun intended:nana


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> Me too. I also wanted to buy a range-finder to go along with beam shots until I saw the price tag.



It's almost Christmas. Treat yourself. (That's what I'm doing.)


----------



## Cataract

I'll be treating myself to something that will get much more use. Someday, though...


----------



## Bimmerboy

Geez... what a bunch of boring last posts. No wonder this thread is near death.

You guys are _good!_


----------



## Cataract

Bimmerboy said:


> Geez... what a bunch of boring last posts. No wonder this thread is near death.
> 
> You guys are _good!_



Thank you


----------



## mvyrmnd

Bimmerboy said:


> Geez... what a bunch of boring last posts. No wonder this thread is near death.
> 
> You guys are _good!_



Damnit! He's onto us!


----------



## Bimmerboy

Almost had me!

Carry on! Or, not.


----------



## Monocrom

I'd like to discuss quantum physics.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> I'd like to discuss quantum physics.



Sure, did you have a particular aspect in mind? How about measuring some aspects of this thread to increase uncertainty on the other aspects :devil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW! That was fast!

OK, second screwdriver is starting to kick-in. I'm done for tonight. See you guys tomorrow. :wave:

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

Cataract said:


> Sure, did you have a particular aspect in mind? How about measuring some aspects of this thread to increase uncertainty on the other aspects :devil:



Hahaha. You can either measure the post rate of this thread, or which direction it's headed, but not both.


----------



## Bimmerboy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> WOW! That was fast!


I see what you mean!



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> OK, second screwdriver is starting to kick-in. I'm done for tonight. See you guys tomorrow. :wave:


Hahaha... and a few beers while cooking over here. Think I'll take it easy as well, and just stick to quantum physics tonight.


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> WOW! That was fast!
> 
> OK, second screwdriver is starting to kick-in. I'm done for tonight. See you guys tomorrow. :wave:
> 
> ~ Chance



Lightweight! 4 beers and a bottle of wine here. Gotta get Z's for work, though...




mvyrmnd said:


> Hahaha. You can either measure the post rate of this thread, or which direction it's headed, but not both.



Direction is a definite unknown in this thread... post count is very unpredictable, but certainly measurable. There is also post frequency, irrelevance VS relevance ratio and post follow-up rate. Any measurement would make things interesting for sure


----------



## mvyrmnd

Cataract said:


> Direction is a definite unknown in this thread... post count is very unpredictable, but certainly measurable. There is also post frequency, irrelevance VS relevance ratio and post follow-up rate. Any measurement would make things interesting for sure



I want to plot a multidimensional graph of these values. I suspect the line would look like the random scribbling a of my 2yo.


----------



## Cataract

mvyrmnd said:


> I want to plot a multidimensional graph of these values. I suspect the line would look like the random scribbling a of my 2yo.



It might be less orrganized than that. It could look more like someone has been using a pea shooter while spinning on a chair in zero gravity with the occasional quantum tunneling effect from the walls. I doubt any of the peas would have landed on the piece of paper.


----------



## tab665

HELP!!! I am a thread killer. im fine with that, but what has happened is that I was foolish enough to try to START A THREAD! a week ago I started up a WIP thread for a light im having made by Fred. pics included! 2 replies! total post count is 5, three of those are mine! if you like seeing stuff machined then check it out.... on a side note, while I am slightly ashamed of promoting my own thread so it can avoid the abyss, the shame would wear off if it got a few more posts.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

"HERE I COME TO SAVE THE DAY!" 

Cool thread. Subscribed. :thumbsup:

CPF is a big place. I like the idea of posting a Heads-Up when someone comes across one they want to share. It sure wouldn't derail this thread to have an _*occasional*_ mention. 

*9. Double and cross posting*

*DO NOT* post the same thread more than once anywhere on the boards (CPF and CPFMP). *DO NOT* post a thread whose sole purpose is to link to or refer to another thread on the board, whether it is yours or someone else's. You may look at this as just a few k's of text bandwidth but if everyone does it, we're back to total disorder as to where topics are. Not to mention completely skewing searches. And those "few k's of text" really do add up! Double and cross posting will be edited and/or deleted by the moderators and administrators. 
 
~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Just PM me the thread link and I'll be glad to help you make sure it's dead by stabbing it some more. This would definitely give a living meaning for the "thread killer" thread MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

P.S.: I'm totally confused as if you want the unnamed thread to live or die, but I'll do whatever I can... No idea what I'll do, but it will be whatever I can do.


----------



## Norm

tab665 said:


> on a side note, while I am slightly ashamed of promoting my own thread so it can avoid the abyss, the shame would wear off if it got a few more posts.


There's no problem posting the link, it is a problem when you copy your entire post as others have done. Don't start a thread just to promote another thread. You could always include the link in your sigline. 

Norm


----------



## tab665

Norm said:


> There's no problem posting the link, it is a problem when you copy your entire post as others have done. Don't start a thread just to promote another thread. You could always include the link in your sigline.
> 
> Norm


google searched the forum for about 15 minutes on how to do a sig. will keep trying but until then here is a link to the WIP thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?393573-WIP-bold-new-territory Fred is the man, that's for certain


----------



## Norm

tab665 said:


> google searched the forum for about 15 minutes on how to do a sig.



Did you read the FAQs?

The FAQs would take you here.

Part way down the page you will see "For signatures, click on 'Edit Signature' under the 'Settings and Options' area of the navigation bar within the User CP."

If you click on edit signature, you can, surprise surprise, edit your signature.

Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

This is a new angle. We haven't tried to turn this into a tech support thread to see if it dies yet


----------



## AZPops

Thread Killing, is similar to looking into the abyss.






Why? Don't rightly know. Sounded good is all.


Pops


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thread Killing. Some have even tried sarcasm. Surprise, surprise, it didn't work. :shakehead

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ah. The, *"Let me be blunt"* tact. 

~ Chance


----------



## tab665

I will say ive noticed this thread for quite some time, and it does seem to slip further and further down the page before it gets bumped back up. should let it die for a year or two then bump it up from the grave.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A year or two!! HOLY WITHDRAWL, BATMAN!

Anyone live near North Carolina? I think tab needs to be taken out back behind the barn for a little tune-up. 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> This is a new angle. We haven't tried to turn this into a tech support thread to see if it dies yet



I tried that. No one replied, which, while the object of the thread, was not MY objective in posting the question. :/


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> I tried that. No one replied, which, *while the object of the thread,* was not MY objective in posting the question. :/



How many times do I have to write, ending this thread, killing it, is not nor ever has been the object?!?! 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

It's fun to wind you up. :nana:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That's funny. Made me laugh. :laughing: Out loud it did.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That's funny. Made me laugh. :laughing: Out loud it did.
> 
> ~ Chance



This thread wants your tears. Then it might die.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> This thread wants your tears. Then it might die.



nbp's post was funny, but it wasn't laugh till I cried, funny. 

Mama says, "Sometimes we laugh to keep from crying." Has anyone done that lately?

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Nope, but I've tried to cry to keep myself from laughing at someone else's stupidity recently. It turns out I'm a God-given genius or just work with utter morons. I bet somewhere in the middle, as I am feeling like leaning a tad on the humble side. That could just be the depression from working with ordinary people that's talking, though...


----------



## mvyrmnd

Is it just me, or when you see SOYCD posted on the forum you read in your head "So you think you can dance"?

(In Australia the ads for that show are abbreviated to SYTUCD)


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> Is it just me, or when you see SOYCD posted on the forum you read in your head "So you think you can dance"?
> 
> (In Australia the ads for that show are abbreviated to SYTUCD)



Every single time, Simon!! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one. :buddies:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That makes two of you. :nana: No thread kill-a here.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

I've got kerosene, chains, and a metal match.... Do threads have limbs that can be restrained long enough to burn them to ashes?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi Monocrom, 

How are your new year resolutions coming along?

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

So far so good. Though will take awhile to get them all done.


----------



## NonSenCe

been doing good job of kiling threads in their bud lately. been asking impossible things i think.


----------



## night.hoodie

My subscription list looks like when you face two mirrors towards each other. What's one more? Subscribed.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

night.hoodie said:


> My subscription list looks like when you face two mirrors towards each other. What's one more? Subscribed.



It's one more. 1 + _ = One (1) more. Simple really.

I'm not a smart ***. I'm just trying to be funny. :wave:

~ Chance


----------



## Bimmerboy

Tennis, anyone?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I currently have eight unanswered posts on the first page of the Café[email protected]@ks like I'm the Thread Killer. :sigh:


~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Not dead yet? Let's beat the thread some more and see if that helps!

CG: I think the Cafe is the real thread killer; I can't count how many of my threads have never made one step in here.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

CATARACT!! Where you been hiding yourself? You OK? Good to see you posting.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Thanks dude. Everything's fine, just been REAL busy trying to forget how busy I've been. Too much travelling for work and been active in other hobbies as well.


----------



## nbp

There are other hobbies?


----------



## Bimmerboy

nbp said:


> There are other hobbies?


Yes.

However, thread killing is obviously still in it's early stage. :nana:


----------



## Cataract

nbp said:


> There are other hobbies?



Yes, knives are another great EDC that complete flashlights very well. Then there's the hobby of sharpening them. E-cigarettes are flashlights with another purpose in mind. I won't even start on prepper stuff, which has taken a lot of my attention with the crappy winter we're having. Then there's survivalism: the art of making bows, the art of making bowstrings, the art of making arrow heads, the art of making arrows and then the art of shooting bows... that's not even one tenth of survivalism!



Bimmerboy said:


> Yes.
> 
> However, thread killing is obviously still in it's early stage. :nana:



I would say this one is more of an emerging art at this point


----------



## StarHalo

INFORMATION BREAKER


----------



## orbital

^


*'It's not a slicer, it's not a dicer, it's not a chopper or a hopper..'*


----------



## Monocrom

I've broken some information.... A cattle prod and some ice water is very effective. :devil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> I've broken some information.... A cattle prod and some ice water is very effective. :devil:



Perhaps that cattle-prod would come in handy while riding the subway. You could broker yourself a seat and persuade those around you to quiet down. BZZZZZ!

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Running back information breaker? Should be BANZAI brand, not bonsaii


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> Running back information breaker? Should be BANZAI brand, not bonsaii



^ Hilarious! :twothumbs That sir, is comedy gold. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Thank you, but it was right there on the picture, I was wondering how come no one else had seen it.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Perhaps that cattle-prod would come in handy while riding the subway. You could broker yourself a seat and persuade those around you to quiet down. BZZZZZ!
> 
> ~ Chance



Actually, an excellent idea. If I didn't work in Manhattan, I'd never ride the subway. Seriously, it's like experiencing the 2nd level of Hell's nine levels. Just wretched all around. Absolutely pathetic how the city has let it decline to such an obnoxious state.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Say what you will about Rudy.

As far as the cattle prod, I'm reminded of this scene from Wayne's World - 

~ Chance


----------



## Kestrel

So, if I close the 'Thread Killer' thread, does that make me the Thread Killer Thread Killer?


----------



## dc38

Kestrel said:


> So, if I close the 'Thread Killer' thread, does that make me the Thread Killer Thread Killer?



A thread killer is one who states something so abstract, so irrefutable that no others dare to post in his or her wake. Admin force closures do not count, as arbitrary intervention does not qualify such monumental and daunting task.


----------



## Monocrom

Kestrel said:


> So, if I close the 'Thread Killer' thread, does that make me the Thread Killer Thread Killer?



No.


----------



## Cataract

Kestrel said:


> So, if I close the 'Thread Killer' thread, does that make me the Thread Killer Thread Killer?



Nah, but if you were to ban everyone in this thread for no reason, I believe it would make you a Thread Killer Mass Killer


----------



## Bullzeyebill

This thread will be killed when it gets boring. Are we there yet?

Bill


----------



## nbp

Done and done. Lol


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Bullzeyebill said:


> This thread will be killed when it gets boring. Are we there yet?
> 
> Bill



BILL!

It's high-time you showed up!

~ Chance


----------



## Bimmerboy

Bullzeyebill said:


> This thread will be killed when it gets boring. Are we there yet?


Nope. It will never get boring because the best part is the suspense when no one posts for a month or two. It's like a psychological thriller.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ha! Two mods posting here in less than three hours with no moderation .... I think that's a record. :goodjob: Guys!

~Chance

Edit. Er, and by guys I mean members not the mods. Good job guys for not needing moderation. I've been trying to be good. I even made a new year's resolution back in 2013.


----------



## Monocrom

Bullzeyebill said:


> This thread will be killed when it gets boring. Are we there yet?
> 
> Bill



I've got two midgets, a 19-foot Boa constrictor and She-Hulk waiting by the door who say otherwise.


----------



## Kestrel

OK, the votes are in and the winning suggestion is to come up with a random number between 1 and 602, then ban the poster who created that post.

Repeat once per day.



Cataract said:


> Nah, but if you were to ban everyone in this thread for no reason, I believe it would make you a Thread Killer Mass Killer


The Thread Killer Serial Killer. :devil:


----------



## nbp

Haha. That would be pretty funny!


----------



## orbital

+

'member?


----------



## Cataract

Kestrel said:


> OK, the votes are in and the winning suggestion is to come up with a random number between 1 and 602, then ban the poster who created that post.
> 
> Repeat once per day.
> 
> 
> The Thread Killer Serial Killer. :devil:



That's a subject for another thread. Good luck getting over 600 posts on that one


----------



## Kestrel

OK, here goes. 

Random.org 

Random number, from 1 to 602

And the winner is ... :devil:


----------



## Kestrel

... oh man, that generated result is just too funny. You can't make this stuff up ... :devil:


----------



## Bimmerboy

Did you lose, and now have to ban yourself?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

225. :sweat:When's the drawing? .............................

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

3.69 no one gets completely banned. Oooooh, I just like being given sticks to throw in the wheel :devil:


----------



## StarHalo

I'm just over seven times more likely to be booted than Norm. Though Chauncy is 15 times more.. C'MON BABY, BIG MONEY, NO WHAMMIES..

(j/k, the thread has been closed at least three times before, not even house odds can bring it down..)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ha! Star, they'll never ban you! You bring too much to the party. Your knowledge of coffee and cars would be irreplaceable. Not to mention those short movies you post from time to time.

Me on the other hand, well, my sense of humor has almost gotten me run out of town on more than one occasion. 

What do you guys think Monocrom does with those two little-people and She-Hulk?

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What do you guys think Monocrom does with those two little-people and She-Hulk?
> 
> ~ Chance


Mostly we get together and watch The Walking Dead on Sunday nights. Then Talking Dead. Followed by Comic Book Men. But all three shows are now off the air until fricking October. 

So now we keep ourselves amused in OTHER ways.... BTW Chance She-Hulk says you have a pretty mouth.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Yeh, I figured as much.

Speaking of TWD, I started watching it on Netflix. I'm up to the episode where the Governor gets introduced to a piece of glass. :green:

Say hi to She-Hulk for me. :naughty:

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Heh, the Governor.... one character they really made us hate with a doubt.... until... [censored for spoilers]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks for the consideration. I haven't ventured into the TWD thread since starting to watch. Best to be surprised. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

I actually have an agreement with my cousin that we don't say anything about a movie we really like until the other has seen it. We have been disappointed too often with movies people boast about. OTOH, when someone keeps saying how much a movie sucks, then it doesn't seem all that bad.


----------



## StarHalo

Look at how extended I am






(item is a cellphone monopod/"selfie stick")


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> Heh, the Governor.... one character they really made us hate with a doubt.... until... [censored for spoilers]


**Spoiler Alert!**
He found salvation in two episodes.... That was then immediately taken away and he became evil again.

(Sorry, but we're up to Season 6 now.)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> **Spoiler Alert!**
> He found salvation in two episodes.... That was then immediately taken away and he became evil again.
> 
> (Sorry, but we're up to Season 6 now.)



Thanks for the welcome .......

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks for the welcome .......
> 
> ~ Chance



Can't say I didn't warn you with that Spoiler Alert. But yeah, those weren't just filler episodes. Those are bad enough. But we got throw-away episodes too. Those tick me off. Why give a character salvation if you're just going to take it away from him? And the WAY they did it, really ticked me off!! 

Though I'll let you discover that B.S. detail on your own. think of it as a weird detective novel where everyone is guilty of something in which a character gets murdered. Your part as the reader is to figure out what each character is guilty of. Enjoy!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks for the consideration. I haven't ventured into the TWD thread since starting to watch. Best to be surprised.
> 
> ~ Chance




Perhaps you didn't read this. ^ :scowl:

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Dude, come on.... I did preface it with a giant Spoiler Alert warning large enough for Stevie Wonder to see. You can't be THAT upset.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Upset would have been a strong word. No, I was just a bit miffed. But that was yesterday, and yesterday's gone. 



~ Chance :laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> ...... large enough for Stevie Wonder to see.



I read Stevie had an operation that restored his sight. A short time later he was arrested for assaulting his barber.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

I think that's justifiable assault. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bimmerboy

StarHalo said:


> (item is a cellphone monopod/"selfie stick")


Thank goodness. Due to the slogans on the box, I thought you got yourself some kind of..... pump. :green:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Well! Thanks for that mind picture.  

Mostly banned........Makes sense.

~ Chance :laughing:


----------



## StarHalo

Bimmerboy said:


> Thank goodness. Due to the slogans on the box, I thought you got yourself some kind of..... pump. :green:



Heh, not mine; image was at work, someone ordered a pair of them. I do own an 11"-42" tripod to use with this iPhone for FaceTime, I prefer shooting the outdoors as opposed to myself when I'm outdoors..


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> View attachment 411
> 
> 
> I read Stevie had an operation that restored his sight. A short time later he was arrested for assaulting his barber.
> 
> ~ Chance



Hey, it's his fault for picking his hair style by sound (why is the picture only showing up in edit mode??)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ iPad 2 "Updated" with iOS 8.1.3 .......... Most everything is hit or miss. Need I go on? :shakehead

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ iPad 2 "Updated" with iOS 8.1.3 .......... Most everything is hit or miss. Need I go on? :shakehead
> 
> ~ Chance



Are you also getting an Apple watch? I need my money for flashlights, so I'm just sticking with my "free" iPhone (free with the service contract of course).


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> Are you also getting an Apple watch? I need my money for flashlights, so I'm just sticking with my "free" iPhone (free with the service contract of course).



The one I [email protected]@ked at was $12,000. Oh stop, please! I can't breath! 

~ CHANCE


----------



## Cataract

12 000$ better be G shock rated and scratch proof. Does it come with a flashlight app at least? Perhaps a glass-cutting laser? How about a retractable wall-scaling hook?


----------



## Bimmerboy

Any opinions on the ever-changing mollusk?


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> 12 000$ better be G shock rated and scratch proof. Does it come with a flashlight app at least? Perhaps a glass-cutting laser? How about a retractable wall-scaling hook?



Hell, you can get a brand new genuine Rolex Submariner for $3,000 less than that. Plus with regular servicing, it'll last you several decades. Meaning you won't have to buy a brand new one every year to stay cool.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Hell, you can get a brand new genuine Rolex Submariner for $3,000 less than that. Plus with regular servicing, it'll last you several decades. Meaning you won't have to buy a brand new one every year to stay cool.



I can't fathom paying such prices for a watch, but then again... I don't wear watches. I feel stressed enough already without seeing the time barely crawling on my wrist, or see how many seconds to 5:00 are left when I'm working on something that just suddenly requires 10 more hours to get done.




Bimmerboy said:


> Any opinions on the ever-changing mollusk?



You mean the thread?


----------



## Bimmerboy

Cataract said:


> You mean the thread?


Nahh... just talkin' 'bout invertebrates n' stuff.

Did you know that the Mollusca comprises 23% of all named marine organisms?

Very thread killi, I mean very interesting.


----------



## nbp

Check out the Hawaiian bobtail squid. I just read of it. It's a cute lil tiny squid from Hawaii that has some amazing features, including a "light organ" containing bioluminescent bacteria that make it glow. That helps in hiding it from prey when it hunts at night by blending in with starlight from above. Amazing!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Mollusca and the bobtail are pretty interesting, however, I discovered this little stick with cotton on both ends. It's called a Q-Tip. Boy are these things great for cleaning hard to reach areas. Have you guys ever heard of them? 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

Oh stick it in your ear, Chance. Lol. 

:laughing:


----------



## Bimmerboy

I recommend not sticking it in his ear because it has not been designed for such a thing. It's also likely smaller than his elbow. Too risky and dangerous. I'd go with a mollusk or bobtail squid.

Keep us posted, Chance!


----------



## Cataract

Bimmerboy said:


> Nahh... just talkin' 'bout invertebrates n' stuff.
> 
> Did you know that the Mollusca comprises 23% of all named marine organisms?
> 
> Very thread killi, I mean very interesting.



Oh, I get it now... If that's how you're going to go by it, let me get my particle physics book out...

BTW, did anyone notice that the most widely thing a q-tip is used for is the one use that is not listed on the box... go and check it out now!

I clearly remember my biology teacher saying the one thing that was safe to use in your ear is your finger at it can't get in too deep, so I use a kleenex on the tip of my finger to clean my ears instead.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Bimmerboy said:


> I recommend not sticking it in his ear because it has not been designed for such a thing. It's also likely smaller than his elbow. Too risky and dangerous. I'd go with a mollusk or bobtail squid.
> 
> Keep us posted, Chance!



Wait. You're not supposed to stick Q Tips in your ear!? I thought that was beans. Yeah, I remember, My mommy said not to put beans in my ears, beans in my ears, beans in my ears. I think she even used to sing it to me.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Wait. You're not supposed to stick Q Tips in your ear!? I thought that was beans. Yeah, I remember, My mommy said not to put beans in my ears, beans in my ears, beans in my ears. I think she even used to sing it to me.
> 
> ~ Chance



I hope you sucked the chili sauce off the beans first...


----------



## Monocrom

You guys are making me hungry for tacos.


----------



## Cataract

I might make some tomorrow, but without Q-tips though. They tend to make me gag.


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, I don't like Q-tips in my tacos either.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I have been enjoying fish tacos lately. The next time we make them I'm going to follow a recipe. We've just been winging them so far.

~ Chance


----------



## Kestrel

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [...] We've just been winging them so far.


Sounds like chicken tacos?


----------



## Bimmerboy

Kestrel said:


> Sounds like chicken tacos?


Or possibly flying fish tacos. Either way, I'd like to know if it fits in an ear.


----------



## Monocrom

Bimmerboy said:


> Or possibly flying fish tacos. Either way, I'd like to know if it fits in an ear.



Tacos go in the mouth. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

*I'm already halfway there!!!!!! :huh:*


----------



## Kestrel

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [...] We've just been winging them so far.





Kestrel said:


> Sounds like chicken tacos?





Bimmerboy said:


> Or possibly flying fish tacos.


You win the Internet.  :bow:


----------



## Cataract

I'm stuck with fried calamari and rice tonite. But I do have a box of tacos.... maybe I should try calamari tacos. This thread never made me hungry before... there's something fishy going on...


----------



## Monocrom

I smiled.... Then I saw the fine print. :ironic:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Wherefore art thou Taco Town? 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

The Taco Town vid must've been removed as food pornography. I just wanted to show everyone my taco.

The hot thing in LA is pastrami burritos anyway..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It was moved to the Interesting Video thread ...... But it's not there. 

~ Chance


----------



## Empath

I don't have any trouble seeing it. If needed you can try the url https://vimeo.com/90127834 .

As has been said before, this thread won't become another "interesting video" thread. Videos stand a good chance of being moved to our Interesting Video thread when posted here.


----------



## magellan

nbp said:


> Check out the Hawaiian bobtail squid. I just read of it. It's a cute lil tiny squid from Hawaii that has some amazing features, including a "light organ" containing bioluminescent bacteria that make it glow. That helps in hiding it from prey when it hunts at night by blending in with starlight from above. Amazing!



Very cool. If you liked that check out the goblin shark, which wasn't discovered that long ago. A Google search will turn up photos on this bizarre looking shark and one time I saw a video, which might still be out there.


----------



## magellan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Wherefore art thou Taco Town?
> 
> ~ Chance



The town that makes its own sauce.


----------



## Cataract

magellan said:


> The town that makes its own sauce.



SOStown?


----------



## StarHalo

Mind fully blown: This webpage shows you representations of Wikipedia edits in real time using sound and visuals; plucked strings are subtractions, bells are additions, with pitch determined by the amount of data edited. Resonant strings are new members. I just sat here watching/listening for like twenty minutes..


----------



## Cataract

Kind of a crazy idea, but that was interesting. If they did that with google search it would probably sound more like speedmetal


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Guys, looking at hundreds of threads over several years, the posts that kill them are usually boring. Sort of like this post. LOL

Bill


----------



## Cataract

Is thread killing the same as making potential posters turn around? I sure remember making some good posts that killed a thread.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Perhaps your posts were only good in your opinion. I thought I had a good idea for a thread, spent a lot of time creating it .............. Pretty much DOA. I bumped it after a while hoping perhaps someone would add.
Nope, not even so much as a howdy. :wave:

Speaking of boring, did you guys know there's a different meening for awhile and a while? The first denotes a short period of time while the latter is used for a period of time. Who knew?

~ Chance


----------



## flashy bazook

Don't know why I hadn't posted in this thread before...it has some kind of zen to it that's for sure.

Hard to understand what is going on, yet the thread keeps progressing.

Maybe it's like Seinfeld? I get a similar vibe from this thread.


----------



## StarHalo

More 21st-century tech time-wasting: Wolfram Alpha has an Image Identification Project; upload any image or snap a pic with your device, and Wolfram will do its best to identify what you photographed. It successfully identified a beverage can and a remote control I snapped, and it's supposedly good at naming flowers..


----------



## Cataract

flashy bazook said:


> Don't know why I hadn't posted in this thread before...it has some kind of zen to it that's for sure.
> 
> Hard to understand what is going on, yet the thread keeps progressing.
> 
> Maybe it's like Seinfeld? I get a similar vibe from this thread.



I believe the best way to describe what's really going on is to call it "fickle topic surfing". It all started about why one post could kill a thread, which quickly escalated into a competition on who's killed the most threads, then that topic was killed by some posts trying to kill this very thread, which surprisingly exploded in a bunch of completely unrelated topics to converge here. I believe this is the 3rd of 4th incarnation of this thread. It took a while (not awhile) to get the hang on keeping this thing alive. After all.... it is a thread that is being fed by thread killers...


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> More 21st-century tech time-wasting: Wolfram Alpha has an Image Identification Project; upload any image or snap a pic with your device, and Wolfram will do its best to identify what you photographed. It successfully identified a beverage can and a remote control I snapped, and it's supposedly good at naming flowers..



Stomped it on first try and I was hoping it could be a potential help for work. I do work with unusual stuff... perhaps why I am attracted to this thread.


----------



## mvyrmnd

My grandfather or Pa, as I called him, gave me an absolute gem.

He was actually my step mother's dad and we already called my other grandfather Papa, so we called him 'Pa Ulbl' - Ulbl being his surname.

He was an incredible artist and would paint awesome things for us or on our bedroom walls. I remember he painted me a massive Star Wars piece on one of my walls when Episode 1 came out. I was only about about 6 at the time and remember being scared of Darth Maul. From this we used to joke around that Darth Maul would come and get me if I did anything wrong. Sort of like a police officer watching my every move, to ensure I behaved.

This carried on as a joke until he died 2 years ago, when I had done something wrong he said he'd call the police and get Maul to take me away. When he did die he had just finished an incredible painting of Darth Maul as a police officer. It was amazing! My parents couldn't make sense of it and weren't sure if it was him that had painted it, so they flipped it over because he used to always write Pa Ulbl Art and the title of the painting. 

Surely enough on the back it said Pa Ulbl Art - Maul Cop.


----------



## StarHalo

mvyrmnd said:


> Surely enough on the back it said Pa Ulbl Art - Maul Cop.



Great story, now everytime I see Darth Maul I'll think of him in a mall cop uniform..


----------



## nbp

Never saw them before. 

They're building a massive Amazon distribution center near me in Milwaukee. I hope that means I'll get my Amazon packages super fast when it opens.


----------



## Kestrel

A few posts have been moved to the Random Pictures Thread (Part III).


----------



## Monocrom

Kestrel said:


> A few posts have been moved to the Random Pictures Thread (Part III).



I suppose this has become the random Words Thread.


----------



## orbital

+

I'v had many posts moved to the, _Never to be seen again Thread


___________________________________________________________
_


----------



## StarHalo

orbital said:


> I'v had many posts moved to the, _Never to be seen again Thread_



Technically this is the never-be-seen thread, it doesn't appear in the New Posts search, so only people specifically browsing The Cafe ever see it. Both the Random Pictures and Interesting Videos threads have far more views, so every time one of your posts is moved, it goes to a place where at least twice as many people see it..


----------



## orbital

^

I meant the *Really never ever to be seen again Thread*


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> Technically this is the never-be-seen thread, it doesn't appear in the New Posts search, so only people specifically browsing The Cafe ever see it. Both the Random Pictures and Interesting Videos threads have far more views, so every time one of your posts is moved, it goes to a place where at least twice as many people see it..




We don't talk about the fact that the Thread Killers are an exclusive club on CPF.


----------



## Kestrel

Monocrom said:


> We don't talk about the fact that the Thread Killers are an exclusive club on CPF.


I would never want to belong to a club that would have me as a member.


----------



## orbital

^

What about a team?

*
Are you not a team player Kestrel??lovecpf*


----------



## Monocrom

Kestrel said:


> I would never want to belong to a club that would have me as a member.



I'm taking up a secret ballot to get you kicked out. Just need a few more "Yeahs." Sounds like I can rely on your vote.


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> Technically this is the never-be-seen thread, it doesn't appear in the New Posts search, so only people specifically browsing The Cafe ever see it. Both the Random Pictures and Interesting Videos threads have far more views, so *every time one of your posts is moved, it goes to a place where at least twice as many people see it..*



...Thus restoring the very purpose of this very thread... Can't kill a thread if it actually is popular, ya know!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Would someone please explain why pictures aren't allowed in this thread?  After all, a picture is worth a thousand words.

Anyone ever notice the initialism at the bottom of that smiley?

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

I guess the picture would have to be on-topic, but since there is not an actual topic since the last 50 pages...


----------



## WarRaven

This hardly seems dead, unless like walking dead?
It might need a double tap?


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> I guess the picture would have to be on-topic, but since there is not an actual topic since the last 50 pages...



I don't think it would be appropriate to show a thread tied to a chair, about to get bludgeoned to death by a dominatrix.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks for that mind picture, and the trip to your dark-side. :eeew: Off your meds again? :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

I'm comfortable with the picture :devil:


----------



## Empath

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Would someone please explain why pictures aren't allowed in this thread?



The reason that has been offered for moving videos to the "Interesting Video Finds" thread is _this thread will not become another "Interesting Videos" thread_. Likewise, I suppose, regarding pictures, _this thread should not become another "Random Pictures" thread_. 

Pictures, or even videos that are topical enough for whatever may have been contextually relative, would likely be left untouched.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks for that mind picture, and the trip to your dark-side. :eeew: Off your meds again? :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance



Oh!.... That's nothing! Keep in mind, I'm a Writer. I can do much worse and MUCH more creative than that. 

My meds are all tame. Never been off them after I started. (Mostly vitamins.)


----------



## Kestrel

Cataract said:


> I guess the picture would have to be on-topic, but since there is not an actual topic since the last 50 pages...


Yep, once this thread an official topic, it will go


----------



## orbital

+

*Some of ya need to watch a couple David Lynch movies!*


..


----------



## Monocrom

orbital said:


> +
> 
> *Some of ya need to watch a couple David Lynch movies!*
> 
> 
> ..



I'd rather watch a Fellini film and be confused in a sophisticated way.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> I don't think it would be appropriate to show a thread tied to a chair, about to get bludgeoned to death by a dominatrix.



The only part that's wrong with this picture is the fact that it would be very hard to show a thread on a chair and still capture the rest of the scene.




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks for that mind picture, and the trip to your dark-side. :eeew: Off your meds again? :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance



I though that was just a 'pale grey' comment. Perhaps I do need some form of group therapy, but they threw me out as they couldn't handle hearing about my dreams. And to say I was just telling them the boring ones because I didn't want to be seen as weird.... Apparently, the others needed to attend an extra therapy class because of the 5 days I spent there (including the therapist).


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> The only part that's wrong with this picture is the fact that it would be very hard to show a thread on a chair and still capture the rest of the scene.



Not if you record the image from the left back leg of the chair, with the camera pointing upwards at a slight angle.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Not if you record the image from the left back leg of the chair, with the camera pointing upwards at a slight angle.



With all this buildup, your actual picture will now be on topic


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> With all this buildup, your actual picture will now be on topic



Ironically, it's hard finding a voluptuous dominatrix. Most are skinny waffes who can't even hold up their strap-less leather tops because their chests aren't big enough.


----------



## Cataract

When did the voluptuous part kick in? Sure wasn't part of your original post on this particular sub-topic!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Ironically, it's hard finding a voluptuous dominatrix. Most are skinny waffes who can't even hold up their strap-less leather tops because their chests aren't big enough.



So, just how did you come by this information? 

~ Chance


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Folks, CPF is a family forum. Enough said. 

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

Really looking forward to Octoberfest.


----------



## orbital

Monocrom said:


> Really looking forward to Octoberfest.



+

That's a long time to wait before you tap that hefeweizen.

Ripe lemons man!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Really looking forward to Octoberfest.



You must really like German girls with really big ................. glasses of beer. 

You might want to venture over to the Random Pictures thread. It's not so family friendly. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

orbital said:


> +
> 
> That's a long time to wait before you tap that hefeweizen.


I'm used to waiting that long. Walking Dead in October again. I fricking hate the whole split season thing. Whoever thought that up deserves to be devoured by walkers.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You might want to venture over to the Random Pictures thread. It's not so family friendly.


Yes, I've noticed lately.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Monocrom said:


> Yes, I've noticed lately.



I'm working on it.

Bill


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Bullzeyebill said:


> I'm working on it.
> 
> Bill


 

Thank you, Bill. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

orbital said:


> +
> 
> That's a long time to wait before you tap that hefeweizen.
> 
> Ripe lemons man!



Yummmm, Hefeweisen.... the _goddess_ of beers. Skip the lemons though, that beer is perfect as it is! Right now all I have access to is Wernesgruner, but it's close enough. The beer farts do not smell as good though...


----------



## Monocrom

Bullzeyebill said:


> I'm working on it.
> 
> Bill



I noticed that too. Thanks Bill! 

(Other than Sesame Street's The Count, yeah.... bit tough making creatures of the night Family Friendly.)


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> I noticed that too. Thanks Bill!
> 
> (Other than Sesame Street's The Count, yeah.... *bit tough making creatures of the night Family Friendly*.)



'You talkin' 'bout us?


----------



## Monocrom

No, we're better than those creatures.


----------



## AZPops

Calvin nevur fails to make me laugh .... (U can tell from his eyes, he's not growling). He recently started to raise / lift his upper lip when he's anticipating sumtin, like his ball or a snack.











Dats bout it!


Pops


----------



## Cataract

I thought he was biting his upper lip. Perhaps he came to understand that humans show teeth when they smile and that we smile when we're happy??


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> No, we're better than those creatures.



We sure are... Look at us completely failing to kill a thread that won't get more than 1 new comer a week (although we've been on a roll recently).


----------



## AZPops

Cataract said:


> I thought he was biting his upper lip. Perhaps he came to understand that humans show teeth when they smile and that we smile when we're happy??




I guess, but he keeps tell'in me, I should've ponied up, and bought him them braces. ... :laughing:


----------



## AZPops

Well, Calvin. It looks like your photo, "Killed this Thread"! Breaking a mirror with your photo is one thing, but you've now taken it, to a WHOLE nuthur level with this one Kid! 


Pops


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi-ya Pops, how u been? It's good to see you and Calvin posting. 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi-ya Pops, how u been? It's good to see you and Calvin posting.
> 
> ~ Chance




Thanks, C.G.! Other then things being a bit slow for us, business wise, we're doing well! 


Pops n' Calvin


----------



## Bimmerboy

I dunno... Calvin's kinda' lookin' like he wants to take a bite out of this thread, and shake it around a bit.

That face is saying "You guys stink. I'll show you thread killing!" Grrrrrrrr.....


----------



## AZPops

Bimmerboy said:


> I dunno... Calvin's kinda' lookin' like he wants to take a bite out of this thread, and shake it around a bit.
> 
> That face is saying "You guys stink. I'll show you thread killing!" Grrrrrrrr.....




Yeah, either that, or it could be his, "You feel'in lucky? Go ahead, ... try n' grab my flashlights", ... expression / look!













Pops


----------



## StarHalo

We've got to get this train across town!


----------



## Bimmerboy

AZPops said:


> Yeah, either that, or it could be his, "You feel'in lucky? Go ahead, ... try n' grab my flashlights", ... expression / look!


Calvin's adorable. I love this pic of him also.

BTW... my last dog used to get the same raised lips whenever she was looking to get cranked up for play (which was all the time), wanted a treat, etc. We called it "puffy lips".



StarHalo said:


> We've got to get this train across town!


Hmmm... a toy for teaching kids that trucks can carry diesel locomotives. It's hard to tell with the glare... does the packaging say "Not for children with brains"? 


In other news, I'm wearing a feather boa tonight, and am calling myself "Joan".


----------



## AZPops

Bimmerboy said:


> Calvin's adorable. I love this pic of him also.
> 
> BTW... my last dog used to get the same raised lips whenever she was looking to get cranked up for play (which was all the time), wanted a treat, etc. We called it "puffy lips".
> 
> 
> Hmmm... a toy for teaching kids that trucks can carry diesel locomotives. It's hard to tell with the glare... does the packaging say "Not for children with brains"?
> 
> 
> In other news, I'm wearing a feather boa tonight, and am calling myself "Joan".




1. Calvin n' his Pops says, thanks! .... :thumbsup:

2. I was thinking the same, re. the toy!

3. IMHO, that's, .... too much info.! .... :laughing:


Pops


----------



## Cataract

That toy is 100% backwards! Can't wait to see kids try to put a car on their bicycle bars... 

Hey Bimmerboy, erm... Joan! I decided to wear a black low-cut dress and to call myself Barbara. Wanna go out to an open-mike night?


----------



## Bimmerboy

And there I was hoping that might kill the thread for a few days, but instead I'm being invited out!

It's a date, Barb! 

So many good songs we can do, I don't know where to start... and probably shouldn't... lol.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Bimmerboy said:


> So many good songs we can do, I don't know where to start... and probably shouldn't... lol.



I agree. LOL

Bill


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Bullzeyebill said:


> I agree. LOL
> 
> Bill



We should start calling you BuzzKillBill. :laughing: Sing Fellows! Be loud and proud. You're the new natural. Don't forget to tuck.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Bimmerboy said:


> And there I was hoping that might kill the thread for a few days, but instead I'm being invited out!
> 
> It's a date, Barb!
> 
> So many good songs we can do, I don't know where to start... and probably shouldn't... lol.



It's not a date, he's just taking you out.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Bullzeyebill said:


> I agree. LOL
> 
> Bill








Chauncey Gardiner said:


> We should start calling you BuzzKillBill. :laughing: Sing Fellows! Be loud and proud. You're the new natural. Don't forget to tuck.
> 
> ~ Chance



And yet I agree with this 100% 




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's not a date, he's just taking you out.
> 
> ~ Chance



All right, been thinking about this alternate scene for a long time now:

Jules: 'Why are you so interested in the big man's wife?'
Vince: 'Well, he's going out of town, Florida, and he asked me if I could take care of her while he's gone'
Jules: '_Take care_ of her?'' (hang gun gesture at his head)
Vince: 'No man! take her out, you know...'
Jules: 'Take her _out_?' (hand gun gesture at his head)
Vince: 'No, no! ...show her a good time, make sure she don't get lonely'
Jules: 'You gonna take Mia Wallace out on a date?' (suggestive hand gesture)
Vince: 'It is not a date, you know, it's just... it's like you were gonna take your buddy's wife to a theater or something. Just good company, that's all.'
Jules: ... (looks at Vince)
Vince: 'It's not a date. It's definitely not a date.'
Jules: ...
Vince: ...
Jules: 'You gonna give her a foot massage?'


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

You don't tug on Superman's cape
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask of that old Lone Ranger
And you don't put your hands on Big Man's wife's feet in a familiar way! 

Not unless you want to be introduced to a couple of hard pipe-hitting .....er fellows, with a blowtorch and some pliers. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

-4 year old kids are allowed to tug on Superman's cape, cause pulling on any other part of his costume would be inappropriate.

-If people want to spit into the wind, step diagonally and let them learn their lesson...

-Only insane criminals would want to pull the Lone Ranger's mask. 

-Barb _pays_ for quality foot massages 'cause she doesn't like stinky pipe-working dungeon dwellers touching her! Blowtorches are great for crème brulée (the only way to get it done right), but pliers? Real women use what are called _tweeeeeezers_. If you need pliers, run to a beautician like your life depends on it! (It really does) 

To help ease myself out of character, I decided to wear my Kangaroo leather hat and to call myself Mick. I might just go ahead and strop that 12" knife that's sitting between the night table and the bed. I might even check out that illegal activity you mentioned, see what I can do about it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

After while ...........

~ C.G.


----------



## Monocrom

........ Nothing changes.


----------



## Cataract

Not for you, but that's thanks to people like me and, to a larger extent, the MIB who keep things in check.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> -4 year old kids are allowed to tug on Superman's cape, cause pulling on any other part of his costume would be inappropriate.
> 
> -If people want to spit into the wind, step diagonally and let them learn their lesson...
> 
> -Only insane criminals would want to pull the Lone Ranger's mask.
> 
> -Barb _pays_ for quality foot massages 'cause she doesn't like stinky pipe-working dungeon dwellers touching her! Blowtorches are great for crème brulée (the only way to get it done right), but pliers? Real women use what are called _tweeeeeezers_. If you need pliers, run to a beautician like your life depends on it! (It really does)
> 
> To help ease myself out of character,* I decided to wear my Kangaroo leather hat and to call myself Mick. I might just go ahead and strop that 12" knife that's sitting between the night table and the bed.* I might even check out that illegal activity you mentioned, see what I can do about it.





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> After while ...........
> 
> ~ C.G.



....... Crocodile. 

~ C.G.


----------



## Cataract

Hmmm.... C.G. for Crocodile Ganges? Would be completely different now, wouldn't it? Indian dude scaring off gang brothers in Queens with a Kukri he pulls out from under his robes... (as opposed to "from down under"... see the pun? teehee!)


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I removed 10 posts that were not family friendly. PM with concerns if you want, but not in an open thread. Fun is fun guys but you are going over the top. Let's not make a post a real thread killer.

Bill


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Bullzeyebill said:


> I removed 10 posts that were not family friendly. *PM with concerns if you want, *but not in an open thread. Fun is fun guys but you are going over the top. Let's not make a post a real thread killer.
> 
> Bill




I'm good. Apologies for my part.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Was a calm dialogue on my end, but alright. Also, go watch _Sense8_.


----------



## Cataract

Wow, over a month without a post, long enough for me to make and break up with a new girlfriend and... well, I'm kinda curious what you guys have been up to but I can't talk about what _I_ have been up to either, so we'll leave it at that. 

Ha! just reading part of the synopsis of sense8 makes me feel like that's what I'm living right now... *twilight zone music*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Was a calm dialogue on my end, but alright. Also, go watch _Sense8_.



If you replied to my last (now deleted) post, send me your thoughts via PM. I'd like to read them, .... seeing how they were calm and all.  

Netflix shows only a one star recommendation (for me) on Sense8, so I'm going to pass.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Don't read the synopsis or reviews, just start watching it and see if you can figure out what's happening. It's sort of like seeing Fight Club for the first time.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If you replied to my last (now deleted) post, send me your thoughts via PM. I'd like to read them, .... seeing how they were calm and all.  ~ Chance



Guy's, just continue with the fun stuff that a family member can read and enjoy, though they may not know what you are talking about. LOL.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

It's like dancing with a British bulldog dressed like Alice in Wonderland on a cool October night!


----------



## StarHalo




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oh banana ........? Anyone care to wager a guess as to what they actually meant to write?

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Netflix shows only a one star recommendation (for me) on Sense8, so I'm going to pass.



The Netflix rating system is all over the place, they also give the _Curious George_ series one star..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I took your advise and gave it a chance.

Who's your furry little friend? Work buddy? He's pretty cool! :thumbsup: When you gunna get the powers-that-be at Amazon to install some employee friendly lighting?

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

What's wrong? I agree that fluorescent lighting it bad for you, but they did install metal cages around them, therefore it's all good!


----------



## tab665

i think i just successfully killed the "lights you cant sell anymore" thread. also thought i would try to resurrect the surfire dominator review thread with no luck.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

tab665 said:


> i think i just successfully killed the "lights you cant sell anymore" thread. also thought i would try to resurrect the surfire dominator review thread with no luck.




Howdy tab,

I'm still waiting for a picture of your EPIC EPICNESS next to a 6P for a size comparison. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Speaking of epic, epicness! 

Three Americans were awarded France's Legion d'Honor for risking their lives to stop a terrorist attack on a train.

The three childhood friends, Anthony Sadler, Alek Sarlatos and Spencer Stone were unarmed passengers on a high-speed train traveling from Amsterdam to Paris when a shirtless evildoer emerged from the bathroom carrying an AK-47 automatic rifle. After a brief but bloody battle the three took down and hog-tied the 26 year old Moroccan.

Silly terrorists! He should have checked the passenger list to make sure there weren't any of America's finest aboard. Way to go, guys!
~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Where's the LIKE button??


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Actually I didn't forget. When I learned his name, I went back and edited the OP to include it. I also wrote Chris Norman's name in the Reason For Editing section. STUPID iPAD! For some reason my edit didn't take. There are a couple of sentences missing. I was late and didn't notice until reading your post. No reason for me to leave out the name of the British, Hero, Fellow, Sir Chris Norman.

Thank you for including the missing information, RBR.

~ Chance


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

No worries, mate. Nobody reads the fine print. 

~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

This looks entertaining, anyone speak Russian?


----------



## mvyrmnd

Christ, this thread's still here?


----------



## Cataract

From Wikipedia:

*Agrippina Arkadyevna Dontsova* (née *Vasilyeva*) (Russian: Агриппи́на Арка́дьевна Донцо́ва (Васи́льева); born 7 June 1952 in Moscow), primarily known as *Darya Dontsova* (Russian: Дарья Донцова) is a Russian writer of detective novels.[1]​ She produced several dozen (approximately 150) such commercially successful books and also cook books and three autobiographies. She is a member of the Union of Russian Writers.

Dontsova was born on June 7, 1952 in Moscow. Graduated the MSU Faculty of Journalism, speaks German and French. Has two children.
Dontsova is a very popular writer especially among Russian women, being voted in the top 100 of Russia's elite in polls commissioned by _Kommersant_ in 2003 and 2007.[2]​[3]​ She has won numerous literary prizes and nominations ("The Writer of the Year" award at 2001, 2002, 2003, "Bestseller of the Year" at 2002, 2003).


+1, sounds very entertaining.


----------



## Cataract

mvyrmnd said:


> Christ, this thread's still here?




The Frankenthread never rests... for more than a couple of months.


----------



## StarHalo

Cataract said:


> +1, sounds very entertaining.



Quality detective work; the interesting bit about the cover art is the depiction of cash and luxury, something that would have been frowned upon in the Soviet age..


----------



## StarHalo

Dave & Busters turns everything into a game (the burgers are still awesome though..)


----------



## Bimmerboy

StarHalo said:


> the depiction of cash and luxury, something that would have been frowned upon in the Soviet age..


Mostly by the politically elite (in that it shouldn't be experienced by anyone other than themselves). The proletariat felt differently, but accepted many of their rulers tenets. Only guessing, but that may explain the ball and chain on a platter, and possibly the feather from the swan.

Hard to tell without reading the book.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> This looks entertaining, anyone speak Russian?



IT'S A COOKBOOK, DONT GO!!!!!

~ Chance


----------



## RUSH FAN

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> IT'S A COOKBOOK, DONT GO!!!!!
> 
> ~ Chance



Translation: "How to serve Man"


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Actually, there are two more; "Do these pants make me look fat?" And "Why is math so hard?" :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## WarRaven

The party you're trying to reach can not Skype at this time.






You've dialed an incorrect number, please try again.







Dang nab it


----------



## Monocrom

LOL ! I remember using one of those when I was _very_ young.


----------



## WarRaven

That was my first phone after moving out on my own. 

Was the ultimate weapon disguised as a phone.
I remember people used to injure themselves just dialing lazily.

It basically is like the first car phones, my brother had one in his early 70s challenger in late 70s, around 78-79 or so.
Aurora I believe, had to get operator to put call through just like the real early phones. 


Them we're the days.... Goodnight Edith, night Archie!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I remember when the first two of a number were letters. L E 7- 6 2 3 4.

~ Chance


----------



## pvsampson

When I was a lad,our house phone was linked to my father and uncles panel beating shop.We were not allowed to answer,and if the call was for mum there would be a long ring and she would pick up.To call out we would pick up the handset,dial 0 and my uncle would ask the number.If one of us kids did it he would always ask "Why?".


----------



## WarRaven

Yes, I suppose when they hung in a cubby in the hallway still was popular. 

Of all the ones I miss, is old Candle stick one dad had, not sure what happened to it, but it was beautiful, to me anyways.
Was polished, and sat proud, had a ring that was clear and not obnoxious, like a bell in a wood box.
That and gramps clock, fireplace and pipe tobacco smoke in air with warm tinted incandescent shaded lighting.
Getting sleepy...☺
Lost nuances.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I remember when the first two of a number were letters. L E 7- 6 2 3 4.
> 
> ~ Chance




oo: ...... Definitely before my time.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> oo: ...... Definitely before my time.



You probably haven't ever used your dial phone to call the Time Lady*, or dial 0 for an operator to assist you with a long distance call either. 

* "At the tone, the time will be 11:42 am and 15 seconds." ......... Beep.

I may be old, 58, but I have a smartphone, and I know how to use it.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You probably haven't ever used your dial phone to call the Time Lady*, or dial 0 for an operator to assist you with a long distance call either.
> 
> * "At the tone, the time will be 11:42 am and 15 seconds." ......... Beep.
> 
> I may be old, 58, but I have a smartphone, and I know how to use it.



Good to hear. 

I have dialed "0" and spoke to the operator though..... Many, many years ago.


----------



## StarHalo

We had a red copy of that very rotary phone well into the 80's because my mom was afraid we'd get in trouble with Southwestern Bell if we replaced it with anything else. 

Now we we just use FaceTime..


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RBR, If you hot linked that photo, Chuck Norris is going to show up on your doorstep and roundhouse kick you into next week. :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cool phone!

Does that happen frequently, strange girls showing up at your doorstep? They're probably just visiting your mum. I don't think they'll venture downstairs to the basement. :laughing:

Chuck Norris's mother's house doesn't even have a basement. :nana:

~ Chance


----------



## pvsampson

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> * "At the tone, the time will be 11:42 am and 15 seconds." ......... Beep.


Over here it was a guy and "At the third stroke,it will be five,fifty five,precisely... Beep,beep,beep." And so on in ten second increments.


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I remember when the first two of a number were letters. L E 7- 6 2 3 4.
> 
> ~ Chance



Before my time too, but I have seen those at restaurants that collect very old car plates. I think Quebec dropped the 2 letter - 4 digit system before you were born, though...




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You probably haven't ever used your dial phone to call the Time Lady*, or dial 0 for an operator to assist you with a long distance call either.
> 
> * "At the tone, the time will be 11:42 am and 15 seconds." ......... Beep.
> 
> I may be old, 58, but I have a smartphone, and I know how to use it.



I tried it once or twice, but was too young to see the point. Now I have a digital weather station that gets atomic time update every hour. My cellphone never drops a second thanks to my carrier (some other carriers are often a couple of minutes off for some reason. I suspect they don't use corrected GPS time.)




RBR said:


> For those who prefer retro design there are rotary dialed mobile phones available.
> ...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/OPIS-60s-MOBILE-telephone-technology/dp/B0083F4WX0
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR




180$??? I'll just download the app if I ever miss it that bad. I was very young when my dad replaced our last rotary phone so I mostly remember other people's rotary phones. I do remember trying to compose music with the phone's keys and then it would ring to somewhere unknown. 

I remember dialing by tapping the hangup button on the phone in the 90's: 1 quick tap for 1, 2 quick taps for 2, etc. and pause a bit between digits. Might still work with standard phone carriers, not with VOIP services though. I even got to call free from phone booths until they caught up with the hack.


----------



## StarHalo

Cataract said:


> Now I have a digital weather station that gets atomic time update every hour. My cellphone never drops a second thanks to my carrier



My weather stations will roughly twice a year display the incorrect hour; some sort of glitch in the signal it misinterprets, so they're not correct 100% of the time. And your phone only has the correct time depending on when it last synced with your carrier.

If you want to set your watch like the pros, grab a shortwave radio and tune to 5000, 10000, or 15000 kHz - the NIST signal, listen speed-of-light live to the beating heart of the cesium clock itself (an easy way to test a radio on a store/garage sale shelf, too.)


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Chuck Norris is taking a day of rest, he only does this once a year. So he asked Clarice to pay you a visit; better turn off the lights and put on your night vision goggles. 

~ Chance


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

In the US of A, Jean is a girls name, and Claude is a nickname for someone that is clumsy. What kind of parents name their boy Jean Claude? WOW! That's just mean. Worse than a boy named Sue. 

~ Chance


----------



## WarRaven

A little gravel in the gut and spit in the eye 👍


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> My weather stations will roughly twice a year display the incorrect hour; some sort of glitch in the signal it misinterprets, so they're not correct 100% of the time. And your phone only has the correct time depending on when it last synced with your carrier.
> 
> If you want to set your watch like the pros, grab a shortwave radio and tune to 5000, 10000, or 15000 kHz - the NIST signal, listen speed-of-light live to the beating heart of the cesium clock itself (an easy way to test a radio on a store/garage sale shelf, too.)



Dunno what weather station you got, but mine gets its signal directly from the NIST cesium clock radio signal.... no need to waste time with an actual radio and insert human reflex factors in the uncertainty equation  Never missed a beat or showed the wrong time since I got it ~3 years ago. That reminds me I should check the backup batteries, though.




RBR said:


> Funny is that almost nobody in Europe ever heard of JCvD until he of all people has been "discovered" in the USofA, just like an Austrian nutcracker called A.Schwarzenegger and some other, similarly gifted guys from Europe before and after...
> 
> _[...]
> _



Meanwhile, people over here wondered what kind of American gets a name like "Jean Claude Van Damme". Took almost a year before someone in my area realized he wasn't American at all and that "Van" didn't mean "Truck" at all... the good old days off pure innocence.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I did some reading concerning Jean Claude recently. Dude's from Belgium, and has had a hard life.

~ Chance


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## StarHalo

Somebody finally bought this today, put it on the conveyor myself. I feel bad for the kid..


----------



## Cataract

I still can't get over this part: "Intimate carries the hand design, Belt in one's side."


----------



## nbp

I sure hope Mike is ok with his upcoming Jollification.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Keep an eye out for the box to show up on YouTube with a couple of cats playing in it. The mic will be in a corner collecting dust, perhaps with a sweater hanging on it.

:sigh: The crap people buy for their kids. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

I'm just hoping it was a circuit bender that bought it.

In other news: Playboy will no longer feature nudes in their magazine.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> I'm just hoping it was a circuit bender that bought it.
> 
> In other news: Playboy will no longer feature nudes in their magazine.



Perhaps a name change is in order. Any suggestions? ...............:thinking: aaaa I got nothing.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHGHHHHHHHHHHH:hairpull:

Took me years to figure out why my parents found my toys and cartoons annoying and then, looking back years later, I wonder how in the world they didn't lose it! (Remember Peewee's secret word freakout??) And then this guy comes along... whole new league

Name change?? Here's a couple of suggestions:
EDG: Ear Drum Grinder, Tympanum Sand Paper, Mad Dog Repellent, Ear Plug Activator...

Some cool effects, though...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Those are all great, but I meant a new name for Playboy. On second thought, who cares? 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Perhaps a name change is in order. Any suggestions?



Maxim.



Cataract said:


> Took me years to figure out why my parents found my toys and cartoons annoying and then, looking back years later, I wonder how in the world they didn't lose it! (Remember Peewee's secret word freakout??) And then this guy comes along... whole new league



Well the idea is to get a toy to create unique sounds, usually the sinister distorted grooves and incendiary digital churning that only expensive synths can do, which is certainly disconcerting when played a capella at volume.

But if you're interested in seeing how far that can be taken: I give you the most annoying sounds to ever touch the human ear drum, a veteran circuit bender tampering with an Atari Pong unit in real time, and the results are sheer sonic terror. Not recommended viewing at any volume, you were warned: Circut Bent Pong 2


----------



## Cataract

Nah, The Barbie keyboard bender was much worse to me...I work in electronics AND my father was a musician (Jazz); I'm used to primitive circuitry bend noises, but that keyboard was just like driving a dremel bit through my ears at moments. Still has some potential, though (I was also raised in the 70's and 80's :nana


----------



## StarHalo

Found on the shelf today: That's a factory fresh *144 MEGABYTES* my friend, you won't have to buy more disks for years..


----------



## bykfixer

Seen in a local gun store...


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> Found on the shelf today: That's a factory fresh *144 MEGABYTES* my friend, you won't have to buy more disks for years..




OMG! OMG!! OMG!!! let me see if I can get the dust out of my disk slot... Darn, the dust is cooked right in!

(BTW, That is 1.44 Mb, not 144Mb or I would have been able to skip CD and DVD right into the Blu-Ray age. And do a check on whoever is ordering those; I bet they have a bunch of original files on JFK, Majic12 and the Watergate investigation.(interesting: JFK, Watergate and even Majic12 are recognized by spell check as valid... I AM onto something!))


----------



## chmsam

"...and it's got 64kb. That's more than you'll ever need. It's only $3700.00. The monochrome monitor is included as well..."

I also remember a portable PC that weighed only 26 lbs., used a 5.25" floppy, and had a built in monochrome monitor that was about 8"x8". Very high tech.


----------



## StarHalo

Cataract said:


> BTW, That is 1.44 Mb, not 144Mb



Windows Calculator says * 100 = 144. Siri says it's two thousand times the amount of storage on the Apollo moon lander.



chmsam said:


> I also remember a portable PC that weighed only 26 lbs., used a 5.25" floppy, and had a built in monochrome monitor that was about 8"x8". Very high tech.



My junior high algebra class had cabinets that wrapped around two walls of the room; atop them all the way around were those luggage-style portables, all just stored and gathering dust. Hate to think what that cost..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

1.44MB each disk, times 100 count in the box.

~ C.G.


----------



## Cataract

Good point... so, you mean I have been littering my shelves with all those DVD's while I could have many more diskettes replace all my furniture?? It does say "lifetime warranty", which is a lot better than the 15 year warranty on my 1500$ chouch and the 5 year warranty on everything else... I need to start crunching some numbers here. Did they ever start making diskette changers? I sure miss my old disk changer.... no need to get up for almost half a day... which would work out to 14.4 Mb with these... almost 5 minutes worth of downloading from the old BBS, or a second of directlink with a friend's computer in DOS 6.1.


----------



## StarHalo

Cataract said:


> Did they ever start making diskette changers?



Not that I'm aware of; Iomega made a hyper-density 3.5" disk that was 40Mb, but it was Iomega so nobody cared. You store large files on floppies by using the -& command in PKZIP, to span disks. Only three disks per MP3..

The "lifetime warranty" question struck me too. These are factory-fresh disks, and Memorex still exists as a company, so could you just mail them the defective ones in 2015? Would they mail back replacement disks?


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> Not that I'm aware of; Iomega made a hyper-density 3.5" disk that was 40Mb, but it was Iomega so nobody cared. You store large files on floppies by using the -& command in PKZIP, to span disks. Only three disks per MP3..
> 
> The "lifetime warranty" question struck me too. These are factory-fresh disks, and Memorex still exists as a company, so could you just mail them the defective ones in 2015? Would they mail back replacement disks?



Disk changers could handle up to 100 CD's, but most were designed to handle between 5 and 10. If that would have been applied to diskettes: !0 X 1.44= 14.4 Mb. I don't even want to imagine how many moving parts that would have involved, though...

Pkzip sucked big time. It was the only compression program that needed fixing all the time. How often did you have that third and 8th Win3.1 diskette go GU-GUNK, GU-GUNK, GU-GUNK on you? Arj was far superior in speed, options and barely ever failed. Plus, you could make split .Arj files straight on your hard drive rather than going disk by disk (ok, pkzxip did pick up on that a couple of months before DOS became obsolete...) Still, PKzip is another example of the worst of multiple technologies being the one that sticks around, like VHS.

They still make them??? How much do they sell diskette drives for nowadays? Must be more expensive than basic DVD and blu-ray drives...


----------



## StarHalo

3.5" floppy drives are ~$14, the pictured 100-pack of disks is $80.

So how would you be put into a position where paying $80 for a case of completely obsolete disks seems reasonable? Even if you're stuck working with the donated church PC, 32GB thumb drives are $10 [200+ times the storage for one-eighth the price..]


----------



## Cataract

Security factor? No one would even bother look twice at a stack of those in the hopes of getting important information. Even the most basic PDF never did fit on one diskettte (I used to rant about it; 'who gave them the right to call it PORTABLE Data File when you can't even put it on a disk??').


----------



## StarHalo

Some recent floppy disk reviews:

"Great deal for an outdated, yet still widely used product. I run a business where I still require these fossils on a monthly basis so I have to find them somewhere. They work great so far and you can't do better." Can't wait to order from this guy; his business runs on floppy disks, and he's convinced they're still "widely used"..

"I have an old laptop that I still use for my work - the only media that it uses is 3 1/2" diskettes. I use these diskettes as an intermediate data transfer to my mid-aged Dell that has 3 1/2" disk drive plus USB and CD/DVD capability. I create storage renditions of customer programs in current media." I'm not outdated just because I'm buying these disks, my serious Dell machine is _multimedia_..

"Had to save some documents and pictures our daughter had done in Windows Paint from an old computer so I could toss the thing and these floppies worked great." Thank God this treasured family art is off that old, obsolete PC and is now safe on 3.5" magnetic media from 1990.


----------



## Cataract

You just convinced me I should dust off the floppy I used once on my computer, transfer my sensitive passwords from USB stick to floppy... no one modern enough to come and steal my stuff would think to look there, right? They wouldn't be able to look anyways... unless they stole my computer too...


----------



## StarHalo

And speaking of obsolete computer crap; My sigline image is back! Here's how I did it:

1. Retrieve bare and unlabeled hard drives from last two laptops
2. Find USB-to-USB cord that hasn't been used since those two laptops
3. Connect drives to Windows laptop and scroll through endless image libraries
4. Upload and done! All in under an hour! And all these images will be lost when the drives die! I can't stand data storage!

A free StarHalo-esque picture since I have the image library open:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

While cleaning out some drawers I found a floppy disk labeled, Family Tree. My wife spent many hours compiling the information ......... For the life of me, I can't find where it plugs in to the iMac.  I called a few friends, no one has a computer with a floppy drive.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I called a few friends, no one has a computer with a floppy drive.



$14.


----------



## AZPops

Well, I think I just Killed a 5,108 replies, 420,835 views, thread. .... 


Pops .... :laughing:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

AZPops said:


> Well, I think I just Killed a 5,108 replies, 420,835 views, thread. ....
> 
> 
> Pops .... :laughing:[/QUOTE
> 
> Don't think so, unless previous posters suffer a sudden death syndrome. :shakehead
> 
> Bill


----------



## more_vampires

Lol, Bill could cheat: Post, then close the thread.


----------



## Kestrel

... then Empath would open it back up.  So that strategy wouldn't work ...


----------



## more_vampires

Oh, right. Then the thread would be only MOSTLY Dead. Temporarily. 



A mostly dead thread is slightly alive!


----------



## StarHalo

This thread is specail..


----------



## more_vampires

StarHalo said:


> This thread is specail..


Oh tat's jsut horible! Tehy ned 2 go 2 shcool.




...or maybe they already did!


----------



## Cataract

All this talk about killing a thread, replying, closing and re-opening reminds me of all the Start Trek timelines created through time travel... 




more_vampires said:


> Oh tat's jsut horible! Tehy ned 2 go 2 shcool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or maybe they already did!



Is that where Sean Connery got his education? I bet it looked a lot less like a prison back then...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Does anyone know if Cataract is OK? I haven't seen him around lately.

~ Chance


----------



## Greta

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Does anyone know if Cataract is OK? I haven't seen him around lately.
> 
> ~ Chance



Hasn't logged in since Christmas day.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I sent him a PM. Perhaps it'll trigger an e mail.

~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

Well we don't have that here..


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Yum yum. 

~ C.G.





A friend sent me this; he is currently in Johannesburg, South Africa. No word on how these tasted.


----------



## Monocrom

Looks like this topic was only comatose. RBR came the closest so far to killing it.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> Looks like this topic was only comatose. RBR came the closest so far to killing it.


I'd vote for Chauncey_Gardiner. He went from 1-26-2016 until 4-20-2016


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yum yum.
> 
> ~ C.G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend sent me this; he is currently in Johannesburg, South Africa. No word on how these tasted.


 

Well, I received word from my friend. He wrote that the monkey gland sauce flavoured [sic] potato chips taste like a$$. ......... I asked him how he knew. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Legit question. 

Seems to me for most, knowing what it tastes like would not be an experience they'd want to re-live along with knowing what horse pee tastes like.

Just sayin....


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## orbital

+

There was a woman at the gas pumps the other day with a buzz cut & a _'Berine' _shirt..I didn't know how to explain to her leprechauns are fictional._



light buzzing noise - :green: _


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

orbital said:


> +
> 
> There was a woman at the gas pumps the other day with a buzz cut & a _'Berine' _shirt..I didn't know how to explain to her leprechauns are fictional._
> 
> 
> 
> light buzzing noise - :green: _



Obviously an excellent attempt at thread killin. I still don't know what an appropriate reply would be ....... without it being moderated.  The Bern was in Seattle a while back. Some women took his stage and microphone away from him. Candy from a baby, I tell ya. 

~ Chance


----------



## tab665

i think orbital wins. over 8 months between replies.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

tab665 said:


> i think orbital wins. over 8 months between replies.



Being the Official Thread Killer has never truly been about "winning", actually, just the opposite. No one considers being ignored as winning. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Now you've disturbed the cats..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Yep, but I didn't think it'd be this much fun. At least not so soon, anyway.  I love cats. It's too bad they're so easily triggered.

~ Chance


----------



## tab665

ok, then orbital is the biggest loser to post in this thread.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

tab665 said:


> ok, then orbital is the biggest loser to post in this thread.



"Biggest Loser"??? How do you know his size?  

OK, I think I know what you were trying to state. Did you guess or check all 850 posts? ..... Not to mention the two threads of the same name that are closed. 

~ Chance


----------



## HughJorgan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Did you guess or check all 850 posts?
> ~ Chance



IDK about the other guy but personally I started at page one, jumped ahead a handful of pages, read that page, jumped again, read that one, etc etc until I got to the end.

Nice one with the insane asylum and getting poked in the eye with a stick, BTW...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

HughJorgan said:


> IDK about the other guy but personally I started at page one, jumped ahead a handful of pages, read that page, jumped again, read that one, etc etc until I got to the end.
> 
> Nice one with the insane asylum and getting poked in the eye with a stick, BTW...



Thanks. I enjoy telling that joke. Western State Hospital is about 10 miles from home, so I've always personalized the telling of it to locals. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

HughJorgan said:


> I started at page one, jumped ahead a handful of pages, read that page, jumped again, read that one, etc etc



And now that you've said that, I had to go back and read the whole thread; my observations:

- I pointed out that the thread has been redacted so many times that it makes no sense, and now we know for certain that's the case since you can't even figure out what the topic at hand is half the time.

- Free image hosting services suck, a few years more and the only pics left in this thread will be AzPop's dogs..

- I correctly predicted that car fatalities would increase from cell phone use. 

- I brought up Lorde right when she came on the scene, and lately I've been thinking how she somehow represents that more youthful time. But her picture isn't there because of the aforementioned lousy free image hosting service. So let's all sing along to _Royals_ one more time..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What the hell happened to her ear?!! :sick2: 

~ CG


----------



## RedLED

Star,

That cat video is as funny as hell!!! Are they your cats or some internet kitties?

We have three cats now that our Philadelphia cat has been merged with the two we have in our home in the massive, deep, vast, empty, openness of the desert, just east of you.

That is some kitty freak out! We have many freak outs here as our 1958 original mid-century modern futuristic home in the desert is all glass for the views, and patrolled by several feral cats on a daily basis on their prowl, or patrol and they freak with the indoor felines. Still a great freak out! Plus we have a colony of ferals and a feral annex on the property with every size and color you can imagine. 

Sometimes, the slightest thing will cause a complete and total freak out, like the snap of a twig, and they run at full speed across our property, in every direction all at once!

At night, I can light up a dozen sets of eyes. 

I was worried about that kind of thing going down at the TSA check point at PHL, or on board the Boeing 757. Plus my protected 16340 RCR 123 failed on me aboard the flight, while checking on the kitty, however, I had a another McGiz. clipped on my other pocket.

Thanks for the video,

Best,

RL


----------



## tab665

StarHalo said:


> - I brought up Lorde right when she came on the scene


hipster.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Easy, now. Words hurt. 

~ CG


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What the hell happened to her ear?!! :sick2:



Cuff of crystals; evidence suggests her ears aren't even pierced. 








RedLED said:


> That cat video is as funny as hell!!! Are they your cats or some internet kitties?



Just some internet cat gif action, I grew up around cats so I can relate to cats going insane over nothing..



tab665 said:


> hipster.



Sort of. New music Friday is a whole weekend thing for me, I pop open Spotify and listen to the entire new music playlist, then the other related new release playlists, etc, many hours of listening to the tracks that were released hours ago, always searching for the new diamonds in the rough. According to my 2016 Spotify stats, I listened to a total of 3,284 unique artists. So although I'm not a music critic, and though our tastes won't always meet, if I point out an artist it just might be worth seeing what you make of them..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Cuff of crystals; evidence suggests her ears aren't even pierced.



:sweat:Boy! That's a relief. I thought she was being assimilated into the Borg collective. 


Gary Clark Jr. is an enjoyable listen. Makes me want to go for a long drive at midnight. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

What?! It's back again! That's what you get for not burying it deep enough.


----------



## tab665

chance did it. for the record, i have taken to grilling over a wood fire recently. steaks, burger, kabobs.


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> chance did it. for the record, i have taken to grilling over a wood fire recently. steaks, burger, kabobs.




Had beef kabobs just today. So is your plan to use fire against this topic or overfeed it red meat til it dies of a massive coronary? We've tried the former before. But not the latter. Might work....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

"Game over, man. Game over!" 

Rest in peace, Bill Paxton. :sigh: ...... 

~ CG


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Okay. I'll play. I see your crashing cats and raise you a twerking girl on fire: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4D7OtW8km4


----------



## mvyrmnd

I come back here after years away, everything has changed, everyone I know is gone - but this thread lives on. 

:candle:


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> I come back here after years away, everything has changed, everyone I know is gone - but this thread lives on.
> 
> :candle:



How so Simon? What has changed? Who has gone away?


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> How so Simon? What has changed? Who has gone away?



Damnit. You're not supposed to call me on it!


----------



## nbp

Hahaha. Well I just thought if it had changed for the worse somehow, maybe there's something we can do to affect it positively. I respect your opinions.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> I come back here after years away, everything has changed, everyone I know is gone - but this thread lives on.
> 
> :candle:



Simon ...........? Is that you? Come closer so I can have a look at you. Why have you been gone so long?

~ CG


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Simon ...........? Is that you? Come closer so I can have a look at you. Why have you been gone so long?
> 
> ~ CG




I don't feel comfortable getting any closer...

I've been hanging out on some EDC groups on facebook, got sick of the nonsense and the ads for $5 AliExpress lights that "Should be banned because they're military grade and too bright for normal people to own" being sold for $120


----------



## nbp

Pfffft, facebook, blech. This is your flashlight family right here.  No Spam, yay! Haha


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mvyrmnd said:


> Most IT departments rule by FUD (Fear, Uncertainty and Doom)
> 
> This sounds like FUD to me.
> 
> With proper passwords (not words or random numbers, but phrases and sentences!), 2-stage authentication (which Facebook does offer, and EVERYONE should use it) and I'm assuming that your IT guys operate and maintain a decent firewall, and you have a good (read: not Norton, McAfee or Trend) AV app on your system, the odds of you coming a cropper are as minimal as possible.





mvyrmnd said:


> I don't feel comfortable getting any closer...
> 
> I've been hanging out on some EDC groups on facebook, got sick of the nonsense and the ads for $5 AliExpress lights that "Should be banned because they're military grade and too bright for normal people to own" being sold for $120



Facebook offers 2-stage authentication and $120 AlieExpress lights!!! 

Welcome home, prodigal son. 

~ Chance


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Facebook offers 2-stage authentication and $120 AlieExpress lights!!!
> 
> Welcome home, prodigal son.
> 
> ~ Chance



I've just been reading back through that thread you quoted me from. All the stuff I said I used with no issues I've now quit. Not from any security issues, but just being sick of the crap. Glad to be free of it, though. Now I just waste my time on Reddit, and probably here - again.

In a post-Snowden world, 127.0.0.1's OP reads very differently than it did back then.

Also, I killed that thread


----------



## AZPops

*Isn't it a bummer. When you post something, and there is NO posts after your's?*

Geez, made a post in two consecutive threads. Then nadh-dah, as in nothing! All went quiet! ... :candle: ... Like its's Christmas eve., or something.


Anonymous


----------



## Bdm82

*Re: Isn't it a bummer. When you post something, and there is NO posts after your's?*

Wouldn't it be funny if nobody replied here, too?

/ruined that.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Isn't it a bummer. When you post something, and there is NO posts after your's?*



AZPops said:


> Geez, made a post in two consecutive threads. Then nadh-dah, as in nothing! All went quiet! ... :candle: ... Like its's Christmas eve., or something.
> 
> 
> Anonymous



Geez, Pops. It's as though you killed the two threads. How many times have you checked them since posting? 

~ Chance


----------



## search_and_rescue

*Re: Isn't it a bummer. When you post something, and there is NO posts after your's?*

Long live SureFire_Ⓡ _:buddies:

free upload pictures


----------



## Empath

AZPops said:


> You know the last one to make a post in a thread and no one relies after your post! .... Yup, sometimes I feel that I'm the "Thread Killer"!



Er.aaa.uh uh. The above was your starting post to the thread killer thread. We can't start the same thread under a different name. They're merged.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Isn't it a bummer. When you post something, and there is NO posts after your's?*

Long live SueFire_Ⓡ 


_​~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Isn't it a bummer. When you post something, and there is NO posts after your's?*

You guys are too funny! ... :laughing: .... C.G., for one of the threads, it's been a while. ..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Empath said:


> Er.aaa.uh uh. The above was your starting post to the thread killer thread. We can't start the same thread under a different name. They're merged.


 

Shucks! The older Empath gets, the sharper he gets. We can't get anything past that guy. :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Empath said:


> Er.aaa.uh uh. The above was your starting post to the thread killer thread. We can't start the same thread under a different name. They're merged.




Thanks! Wasn't sure if should have resurrected an old thread.


Pops


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Isn't it a bummer. When you post something, and there is NO posts after your's?*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Long live SueFire_Ⓡ
> 
> 
> _​~ Chance


Long live Chance


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Isn't it a bummer. When you post something, and there is NO posts after your's?*



Offgridled said:


> Long live Chance




I agree, C.G.'s the MAN! .... :thumbsup: 



Pops


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Obviously an excellent attempt at thread killin. I still don't know what an appropriate reply would be ....... without it being moderated.  The Bern was in Seattle a while back. Some women took his stage and microphone away from him. Candy from a baby, I tell ya.
> 
> ~ Chance





AZPops said:


> Thanks! Wasn't sure if should have resurrected an old thread.
> 
> 
> Pops



Hi-ya, Pops. Long time no read. A bunch of us gave her a jump-start back in February. 

:wave: Glad to see you on the screen. How's you pup? 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi-ya, Pops. Long time no read. A bunch of us gave her a jump-start back in February.
> 
> :wave: Glad to see you on the screen. *How's you pup?*
> 
> ~ Chance



He's doing OK, thanks C.G.! Don't wanna jinx anything, but we're gonna be together 8 loooooooooooong years, come July. .. :laughing:

The boy's getting up there in age though. Presently, he's taking enough pills, and vitamins a day. That'll give any senior citizen a run for their money. That's for certain. Here's a few photos;

Getting his weekly bath; ... Looking sad, and I'm doing ALL the work!










Styling in his hand knit organic (whatever that means) wool sweater;






His RuffWear rain jacket (for the monsoon season);






And his ankle braces, sheez; First one is a custom brace, made to his measurements. He like it, cause it makes him feel like Flash Gordon, with the wings on'um. Only problem is, there's only wings on one leg, so he runs is a big circle. .... ;






And Heaven forbid, an off the rack brace;






Lastly, to earn his keep. He's still getting used as a table, from time to time;






Yeah, Praise the Man Upstairs. He's hanging in there! He is getting really grey though, huh, C.G.?

Pops


BTW, sorry you asked? ... :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> Thanks! Wasn't sure if should have resurrected an old thread.
> 
> 
> Pops




Well, not if the intention is to kill it. LOL !


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AZPops said:


> He's doing OK, thanks C.G.! Don't wanna jinx anything, but we're gonna be together 8 loooooooooooong years, come July. .. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Praise the Man Upstairs. He's hanging in there! He is getting really grey though, huh, C.G.?
> 
> Pops
> 
> 
> BTW, sorry you asked? ... :laughing:



So happy to see you guys are still keeping company. That's a very styl-in sweater, by the way. :thumbsup: 

~ C.G.


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> Well, not if the intention is to kill it. LOL !




:laughing: 




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> So happy to see you guys are still keeping company. That's a very styl-in sweater, by the way. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ C.G.




Thanks, C.G.!


----------



## StarHalo

A new golden age of TV?

Go see the first episode of American Gods; a Neil Gaiman illustrated-graphic-esque tale screaming and exploding through your television..



then see the first episode of A Handmaid's Tale; horror isn't monsters or blood, it's reality..


----------



## Monocrom

Honestly S.H., Reality is horrific enough without seeing a portrayal of it in film and TV.


----------



## StarHalo

But this particular telling was published in forty countries and is considered part of the modern literary canon alongside _1984_ and _Brave New World_


----------



## Monocrom

In that case, I might get the book. I generally hate seeing good books get butchered on screen.


----------



## tab665

Monocrom said:


> In that case, I might get the book. I generally hate seeing good books get butchered on screen.



I watch tv with the subtitles turned on. worst of both worlds.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

tab665, 

Do you still own Epic Epicness? I'm still waiting for a picture of it next to a 6P for size comparison. 

~ Chance 






Photo Credit 
- Fred Pilon 
aka Photon Fanatic


----------



## tab665

i do. it shoots laser beams in my back yard. how about a size compairson with a 6P with an M2 head?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

tab665 said:


> i do. it shoots laser beams in my back yard. how about a size compairson with a 6P with an M2 head?



:thumbsup: Yes, please. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> I watch tv with the subtitles turned on. worst of both worlds.




Only a tiny fraction of subtitled movies get it right. 99% of the time, if a character wears a white T-shirt, you're screwed. Grey box on the bottom with white text in it. How hard is that?! Apparently too hard!


----------



## orbital

+

114 Security & functionality Updates for XP yesterday.

_*...so much for a thread killer!!*_ lol



btw, I have a Windows 10 setup & that's [email protected]!!ph^% laugh


----------



## StarHalo

Genuine dogwood


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Is that available for purchase on Amazon?  

~ Cg


----------



## StarHalo

Nope, it only comes when called..


----------



## magellan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Well, I received word from my friend. He wrote that the monkey gland sauce flavoured [sic] potato chips taste like a$$. ......... I asked him how he knew.
> 
> ~ Chance



LOL.

I had a similar experience in Singapore recently. They have four official languages, including English, and sometimes the translations are a little off:

http://imgbox.com/h0DU7p7O

They actually did taste like roast chicken.


----------



## magellan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yum yum.
> 
> ~ C.G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend sent me this; he is currently in Johannesburg, South Africa. No word on how these tasted.



And here’s the photo.


http://imgbox.com/h0DU7p7O


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:wave: Hey, Guys! Long time no post. 

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

Ok, well I need to get the deck chair set up first...
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thank you, *Empath*, for showing us the way home. :thumbsup: Much appreciation to all the administrators and moderators that help keep CPF a great place to enjoy all things illuminating.

~ CG


----------



## markr6

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thank you, *Empath*, for showing us the way home. :thumbsup: Much appreciation to all the administrators and moderators that help keep CPF a great place to enjoy all things illuminating.
> 
> ~ CG



Yeah, I made my way here from _there_. LOL..."usurp"


----------



## scout24

I had started a response when Empath (rightly) closed the other thread, so I'll paraphrase it here. Volume and quantity of posts, and "popularity" of a place or platform, do not quality make. I peruse, and post on occasion, on several of the Facebook groups. I find it a free for all with no real structure. People drop in and out, and there (for me) is no real sense of community. There is always going to be new technology. There is always going to be cutting edge. There will always be other formats. Remember Myspace? There also will always be a more mature group in attitude if not years, who maybe dips a toe into the fracas on occasion or sees "there" (wherever that is...) as a good place to make a quick splash, but returns here for the comradarie, decorum, knowledge base and community. There are occasional disagreements here, but I'll bet CPF is still standing strong many years from now.


----------



## AZPops

Make's me kindah wonder, when I answer a question. ... Then the thread goes on, leaving my answer hanging out in the wind.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Post 911


----------



## ssanasisredna

All I can say is that the thread-killer is Empath as the closing of that other thread pretty much took away any remaining desire I had to post anything here ... which was pretty limited already. It seems the appropriate response when we hear something we don't like is to go la-la-la-la .... oh well. It was good ... and then it outlasted ...




scout24 said:


> I had started a response when Empath (rightly) closed the other thread, so I'll paraphrase it here. Volume and quantity of posts, and "popularity" of a place or platform, do not quality make. I peruse, and post on occasion, on several of the Facebook groups. I find it a free for all with no real structure. People drop in and out, and there (for me) is no real sense of community. There is always going to be new technology. There is always going to be cutting edge. There will always be other formats. Remember Myspace? There also will always be a more mature group in attitude if not years, who maybe dips a toe into the fracas on occasion or sees "there" (wherever that is...) as a good place to make a quick splash, but returns here for the comradarie, decorum, knowledge base and community. There are occasional disagreements here, but I'll bet CPF is still standing strong many years from now.


----------



## scout24

Perhaps instead of being negative, you could try to add positive content or expand your interest base here? Incans, headlamps, photography, etc. Here, like everyplace else, is what you make of it.


----------



## ssanasisredna

scout24 said:


> Perhaps instead of being negative, you could try to add positive content or expand your interest base here? Incans, headlamps, photography, etc. Here, like everyplace else, is what you make of it.



There are infinitely better places to discuss photography.

Incans are an obsolete technology that has no path for advancement really.

Headlamps ... I buy one every few years. 

"Don't be negative" doesn't fix anything. A positive attitude without a willingness to change and adapt does not change anything. With few exceptions, most of the people with any level of "expertise" have long since left CPF. I will just be one of a long line that leaves ... bye bye.


----------



## bykfixer

Don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord slit ya....


----------



## peter yetman

In the Uk we say "Close the door on your way out".
P


----------



## scout24

As of right now, 1146 people are surfing CPF and seemingly disagree with you.


----------



## Kestrel

What is amusing & is giving me a smile right now, is that us thread killers from the other thread have now showed up here at the TK thread. Ya gotta admit there is some irony there.


----------



## Kestrel

ssanasisredna said:


> [...] I will just be one of a long line that leaves ... bye bye.


No worries, and safe travels then. :wave:

Ok folks, let's move on.


----------



## scout24

Should I call Mrs. Scout a thread killer because she sews and quilts like a mad woman? We just got her a 36 watt Ottlight floor lamp, and an old Singer Featherlite 221 to start her back into her hobby. Her having to rebuild her craft room from scratch is going to take a long time, but she loves the journey...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Kestrel said:


> What is amusing & is giving me a smile right now, is that us thread killers from the other thread have now showed up here at the TK thread. Ya gotta admit there is some irony there.



I made a promise right before that thread had run its course, or I'da been here sooner. Just waited for the air to clear. 

Define irony - 

 

~ Chance 
One of the Usual Suspects


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

scout24 said:


> Should I call Mrs. Scout a thread killer because she sews and quilts like a mad woman? We just got her a 36 watt Ottlight floor lamp, and an old Singer Featherlite 221 to start her back into her hobby. Her having to rebuild her craft room from scratch is going to take a long time, but she loves the journey...


 

That makes Mrs. Scout a Thread Quilter. 

Thanks CPF for eight years of suffering my silliness. 

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

While we're not on the subject, I only thought today, how much better an experience it is using CPF now it's on its new server. 
Thank you Greta, the hard work was not in vain.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> While we're not on the subject, I only thought today, how much better an experience it is using CPF now it's on its new server.
> Thank you Greta, the hard work was not in vain.
> P



The things we take for granted..... until they're gone. 

~ C


----------



## Monocrom

I'm just quietly going to mention that CPF has an Official Thread killer. Or did all of you forget?


----------



## tab665

Monocrom said:


> I'm just quietly going to mention that CPF has an Official Thread killer. Or did all of you forget?


the mods?


----------



## Monocrom

Nope! Ironically, his title as such is recognized.


----------



## AZPops

It's amazing this thread's been going strong, for what? ... 6 plus years now!

One thing I've learned about being a "Thread Killer" is, it just happens. Thread gets pushed back, then fades into obscurity. Finding it's self in the cold dark CPF archives (cold. but never lonely though, as there are many such threads to keep each other company).

Geez, that kind of sounds depressing don't it? ... lol

Pops


OK, I hope this will give some of yous a smile! 









He don't gotta name yet, though. I've been calling him, kid, or kiddo,


----------



## AZPops

BTW, Unless this doesn't apply, or has never happened to you. I have another does this happen to you?;

While reading a thread. A member asks a question, which you may have the answer, or if not a direct answer. A recommendation, or to offer an option, if they can't find what they're looking for.

Anyways, you post your post. Then nothing happens, no response, nadah! Thread keeps rolling on, like you weren't there! All your post did, was ad to your post count.

The insignificance is deafening! .... :laughing:

Pops


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Topic for discussion - Cats Are Hell On Mini Blinds! Discuss amongst yourselves. 

~ Chance


----------



## AZPops

What's funny is, he totally tore into the blinds. It was busted, so what the heck, I left it down. Well, until I got tired of picking up the pieces. I pulled it up! It's all mangled and such, but it's up, an I don't have to clean up the mess! ... :laughing:

Pops


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Indoor cats love to [email protected]@K outdoors. Mini blinds, especially the vinyl ones, are no match for kitty. I've seen it time and again on some rental properties I maintain. Whenever I was at one of the properties, I'd see kitty sitting in the window with just enough slats broken out to accommodate kitty's sitting upright profile. Funny thing was, when the tenant moved out, they never knew what caused the damage. 

~ CG


----------



## AZPops

Pretty funny photo, C.G.! 

Pops


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Honey Badger got nothing on Black and White Kitty. 

~ CG


----------



## markr6

This randomly popped into my head today. I think it was from SNL years ago. Classic!! LOL!!


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> BTW, Unless this doesn't apply, or has never happened to you. I have another does this happen to you?;
> 
> While reading a thread. A member asks a question, which you may have the answer, or if not a direct answer. A recommendation, or to offer an option, if they can't find what they're looking for.
> 
> Anyways, you post your post. Then nothing happens, no response, nadah! Thread keeps rolling on, like you weren't there! All your post did, was ad to your post count.
> 
> The insignificance is deafening! .... :laughing:
> 
> Pops



Had that happen to me far too many times to count.


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> Had that happen to me far too many times to count.




OK, I don't feel so bad now! It seemed like it only happened to me! ... :laughing: :laughing:


Pops


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AZPops said:


> OK, I don't feel so bad now! It seemed like it only happened to me! ... :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> 
> Pops



If I was to hazard a guess, it's due to younger generations feeling they're *entitled* to free information rather than thanking people that take the time and effort to share what they've learned. Seems they don't realize where all the information on the internet comes from. Darn fool kids! GET OFF MY LAWN! 

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

I can remember a post on here where the gut said something like, "What's the answer to this, I can't be bothered to look it up".
Like his time is more important than anyone elses'.
You nailed it CG, entilement.
Harrumpf.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

About five years ago my 94 Astro started making a terrible noise.  A short investigation revealed a worn out pulley, and a job I was seriously dreading.  Everything around the pulley was hidden and / or covered with 300,000 miles worth of :green: oil soaked debris. 

Being a flashaholic and not wanting to use flashlight money  to pay a mechanic ...... What to do? :thinking: Quick! To the internet! Within minutes I found a video :twothumbs that some wonderful person :candle: had taken the time to make and upload of the complete job. Dude  even took the time and effort to show exactly where the bolts were located. :thumbsup: Armed with the information the task wasn't nearly so daunting. :thanks:

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

I hate working on cars, trouble is I'm a useful mechanic. Too much blood for my taste.
P


----------



## peter yetman

I just clicked on a link for RMSK, and all I got was a blank page with "Get Help" on the right hand side.
How did they know?
P


----------



## markr6

I just got on Amazon to check out the Prime Day deals...oops, no I didn't.


----------



## StarHalo

markr6 said:


> I just got on Amazon to check out the Prime Day deals...oops, no I didn't.



lol, don't know how many people it takes to crash Amazon, but we're there..


----------



## AZPops

markr6 said:


> I just got on Amazon to check out the Prime Day deals...oops, no I didn't.




Sounds like a poem, is it a poem? ... 

Pops


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

markr6 said:


> I just got on Amazon to check out the Prime Day deals...oops, no I didn't.





StarHalo said:


> lol, don't know how many people it takes to crash Amazon, but we're there..



Thanks guys. A fist full of AAA's arriving tomorrow. :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## AZPops

Well, the Kid's gotta name. Meet ....









Dat's bout it. Have a great day!


Pops


----------



## peter yetman

Just in case you have a monitor like mine and can't see it...



Nice cat.
P


----------



## AZPops

peter yetman said:


> Just in case you have a monitor like mine and can't see it...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cat.
> P



Thanks, and "SANTI" sends his thanks as well!

Pops


----------



## tab665

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Topic for discussion - Cats Are Hell On Mini Blinds! Discuss amongst yourselves.
> 
> ~ Chance


they are worse on curtains.


----------



## kssmith

Can’t be curtains for this thread yet!


----------



## Monocrom

markr6 said:


> This randomly popped into my head today. I think it was from SNL years ago. Classic!! LOL!!




Ironically, I was in Cleveland about a month and a half ago. It's definitely better than Detroit.


----------



## tab665

holy cow, i didnt realize i sent this thread into a 10 month coma


----------



## orbital

+

I've had a Salted Carmel Java Monster in my fridge for 132 hours



!!~


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

orbital said:


> +
> 
> I've had a Salted Carmel Java Monster in my fridge for 132 hours
> 
> 
> 
> !!~



Your willpower is beyond my comprehension. You should be wearing a cape!


----------



## Bimmerboy

I like to go into the garden, bury myself with dirt, and pretend I'm a carrot.


----------



## StarHalo

It was twenty years ago this morning that I stood in line in the game store in the mall I worked at to get a Sega Dreamcast, the 9.9.99 midnight launch party.


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> It was twenty years ago this morning that I stood in line in the game store in the mall I worked at to get a Sega Dreamcast, the 9.9.99 midnight launch party.



Ah, the Dreamcast. I had one. Anything that burns so bright.... doesn't last long.


----------



## orbital

+

Have you noticed Owners Manuals are now mostly about Warnings or Cautions
instead of how to fix/service something.

I mean you can't buy a new coffee maker w/o all kinds of Warnings

Well,,,--- I was just going through my manual on a new 67cc Chain Saw  ...


----------



## peter yetman

They take the fun out of everything.
Live dangerously, don't read them!
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Have you noticed Owners Manuals are now mostly about Warnings or Cautions
> instead of how to fix/service something.
> 
> I mean you can't buy a new coffee maker w/o all kinds of Warnings
> 
> Well,,,--- I was just going through my manual on a new 67cc Chain Saw  ...



"Owners manuals" are written for the lowest of the common denominators. If one in a million end-users will make toast in the bathtub, that's the guy the toaster's manual is written for. Shockingly stupid.


----------



## peter yetman

Do you guys have the same thing over there as we do?
They have to label a peanut bar here with the words "May contain nuts".
P


----------



## orbital

+

For no particular reason or necessity, I bought some supersize rolls of TP from the local big box store.
smart guy when ahead & bought 3 packs

*they don't fit on my TP dispenser*, 
so what do you think the chances are that I'm going to stand in line trying to return TP


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

orbital said:


> +
> 
> For no particular reason or necessity, I bought some supersize rolls of TP from the local big box store.
> smart guy when ahead & bought 3 packs
> 
> *they don't fit on my TP dispenser*,
> so what do you think the chances are that I'm going to stand in line trying to return TP



...  .... :laughing:.....       :thanks: That's the best laugh I've had all day. :twothumbs 

Perhaps a new TP dispenser is in order. ......... Unless yours is one of those that's recessed into the wall. How big are the rolls, anyway? You could always build a freestanding dispenser. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

Reminds me of a Saturday Night Live skit featuring the Widette Family.


----------



## peter yetman

A piece of string and two nails?
P


----------



## orbital

+

If you don't have a bunch of vinegar, don't use Lye to clean out a clogged coffee maker, it doesn't go well

check that::::

It really doesn't go well:duck:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Say, orbital, buddy, ol pal, whatever happened to those three packs of supersized TP rolls? :wave:


----------



## orbital

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Say, orbital, buddy, ol pal, whatever happened to those three packs of supersized TP rolls? :wave:



+

*Ahead of the curve buddy-*

I have them on eBay with current bid of $7,450*







* kiddin'


----------



## StarHalo

The waves down in Newport last night:


----------



## knucklegary

Up here along the central coast we get similiar agri runoff creating plankton growth and the boiluminesence effect. 

But never as beautifully seen lately along Carlsbad and other SoCal beaches

A very good time indeed for our Gub to reopen Calif beaches


----------



## kssmith

I ate too much.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

kssmith said:


> I ate too much.



I'm about to. Spaghetti n meatballs. YUM YUM


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm about to. Spaghetti n meatballs. YUM YUM


If there are no pictures, it didn't happen.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> If there are no pictures, it didn't happen.


 
Everything in its proper place, Poppy. BTW, I did save room for some Tillamook White Chocolate Raspberry ice cream.


----------



## kssmith

I had to wait; but I did get a banana muffin my daughter made down as well. Very tasty


----------



## GMT2330

Deleted


----------



## richbuff

GMT2330 said:


> I like turtles.



Me and them and Elenore are so happy together.


----------



## orbital

+

Was really hungry and started thinking about grilling, different marinades & ended up getting even more hungry.
So, ordered up a case of Hawaiian Soy Sauce 

seemed like a good idea


----------



## StarHalo

orbital said:


> Was really hungry and started thinking about grilling, different marinades & ended up getting even more hungry.
> So, ordered up a case of Hawaiian Soy Sauce



What are the benefits of Hawaiian soy sauce over the standard issue soy sauce?


----------



## knucklegary

Std issue like Kikkoman vs Aloha Shoyu?

Personally i prefer std issue on cooked veggie dishes and Hawaiian (sweetened with corn syrup) good on chicken legs (not Greta) and BBQ pork spare ribs 

No benefits to either, they're both extremely high in sodium, and wonderful for hypertension /-;


----------



## orbital

StarHalo said:


> What are the benefits of Hawaiian soy sauce over the standard issue soy sauce?



+

Super Island magic,, really it just sounded good at the time & is no more expensive than K brand & adding sucrose myself . Sugars aid in caramelization 
Grind some of my Arbol peppers & granulated garlic===fire it up

Don't shop when hungry


also: ordered the Low sodium stuff


----------



## chillinn

I have a lot of last posts in CPF threads, but I don't consider myself the thread killer. After checking the thesaurus sites, I am more like the thread child's play, breeze, setup, duck soup, sin eater, restorer, pawn, pushover, fool, sucker, patsy, mark, target, clown, martyr, puppet or hireling. Besides, the real reason I don't get many replies has nothing to do with the content of my comments, but instead is due to a little forum preference called "ignore lists," my friend.


----------



## nbp

How does one get on an ignore list, if not by the content of one’s comments?


----------



## chillinn

nbp said:


> How does one get on an ignore list, if not by the content of one’s comments?



I think you may be on to something... yes... there could be some connection there. Or maybe it is instead that individual's intolerance and ignorance? Maybe it isn't the actual content or its value but my enthusiasm and poor humor. I am not complaining, I like this place, and it wouldn't be what it is without the regulars. I was really kind of kidding about the ignore list. That takes a special kind of person that has a reading compulsion and/or an inability to ignore someone's comment without assistance.


----------



## nbp

I think it can be a struggle for all of us to express ourselves the way we intend to over the internet at times. See how people react to your comments and adjust accordingly. I have seen some new members come in guns a blazing wreaking all kinds of havoc and after some discussion with staff they settle down and see how this place operates and become very helpful members. We are all capable of improvement, both in how we treat others, as well as how we react to others, as you noted.


----------



## chillinn

You just described my experience. Maybe I didn't cause much havoc. I think it is less that I have calmed down, though, and more that others are more used to me. I miss more_vampires. I assume he's still here, but I miss him anyway.

My favorite thing is when someone makes me laugh. I love it when the regulars get silly for a few comments in the middle of a serious thread. I was on the floor when Chauncey caught peter yetman's ham typo in the What are low lumens for? thread. The silliness introduced to and carried in the HDS new materials ideas thread is just great. Maybe its not so funny to talk about funny.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

chillinn said:


> I think you may be on to something... yes... there could be some connection there.* Or maybe it is instead that individual's intolerance and ignorance? *Maybe it isn't the actual content or its value but my enthusiasm and poor humor. I am not complaining, I like this place, and it wouldn't be what it is without the regulars. I was really kind of kidding about the ignore list. That takes a special kind of person that has a reading compulsion and/or an inability to ignore someone's comment without assistance.


 
If you want members to reply to your posts, perhaps refraining from labeling those that have chosen to ignore you as intolerant and ignorant would help.


----------



## chillinn

Oh, good, someone who appreciates my work. I believe you may be projecting. I don't have much feeling on the matter. When I am interrogative, need help or info, I get great replies. I have no complaint. Stuff is good.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

chillinn said:


> Oh, good, someone who appreciates my work. I believe you may be projecting. I don't have much feeling on the matter. When I am interrogative, need help or info, I get great replies. I have no complaint. Stuff is good.



If nothing else, you know I haven't placed you on Ignore. :wave:


----------



## chillinn

Well, I warned you. Welcome to my contact list.


----------



## richbuff

This years Ig Nobles: https://www.improbable.com/ig-about/winners/#ig2020

"A Chinese Alligator in Heliox: Formant Frequencies in a Crocodilian, 

Eyebrows Cue Grandiose Narcissism, 

Peace Prize [India, Pakistan]
The governments of India and Pakistan, for having their diplomats surreptitiously ring each other’s doorbells in the middle of the night, and then run away before anyone had a chance to answer the door.

Excitation of Faraday-like body waves in vibrated living earthworms, 

National Income Inequality Predicts Cultural Variation in Mouth to Mouth Kissing", etc.


----------



## chillinn

The audio award is difficult to believe. How does one manage to get an alligator to do anything?


----------



## Monocrom

chillinn said:


> I think you may be on to something... yes... there could be some connection there. Or maybe it is instead that individual's intolerance and ignorance?



As someone who has been a regular here for a long time, I can confirm (sadly) that it is indeed intolerance and ignorance that is the issue. Although I will admit that particular fact revealed itself to me only fairly recently. An individual's true colors come out during an Emergency or a deadly planetary event, such as a pandemic, and how they respond to it. 

I've added a couple of individuals to my Ignore List. And to be honest, you don't get put on that list for making a post that I personally disagree with, nor one that I personally find incredibly offensive. Folks get on there for one of two reasons. One, constantly asking for help, I give it multiple times; and the person can't be bothered to so much as make a simple reply saying _"Thank you."_ Might seem like a tiny thing. But not doing so let's me know that the individual is completely ungrateful for the help I gave them. Help that came due to effort on my part to educate myself. Based on the help requested, I may have only come up with the answer after months or in some cases years of research and experience. So, that lack of gratitude shown multiple times by one person; bothers me. 

Second way to get on there? Pretend to be a decent, tolerant, understanding, intelligent person on CPF. But in reality, be a selfish, intolerant, low-life who only cares about himself. When someone constantly pretends to be the former, but is in fact the latter; eventually their true colors will come out. Especially during an Emergency or a deadly planetary event. Sometimes, neither one is required. It can be as simple as disagreeing with one of their long-held sacred cow beliefs. And their real personality comes out. Sometimes in a topic where they just can't control themselves. Sometimes in a PM.

While back, received a PM from a member I've politely disagreed with in the past; but whom I've agreed with on some matters too. Our back-and-forth replies to each other in various topics had been extremely civil. He presented himself as a very mature individual, extensive background in medicine due to his family relations in the medical field, someone well-read, a learned individual, and quite intelligent. I was initially happy to get a PM from him. I assumed it was going to be a question that he perhaps did not feel comfortable asking in public in a certain, recent, popular topic on CPF. I was wrong....

What I opened up was something filled to the brim with expletives, plenty of 4-letter words, and just ranting and raving that made no sense, and a make-believe fairy tale scheme by him to make me look like a fool in Greta's eyes. (She did disagree with me on something I had posted in a topic, and wanted me to clarify the points I raised.) He claimed his scheme worked, and that he did it all because I put a buddy of his on my Ignore List for constantly going out of his way to harass me. (I do tell those who end up on my Ignore List that I'm putting them on there, why I'm doing so, and to not bother replying to me anymore. I don't do that in a PM.) 

This member who goes out of his way to present himself as a decent, intelligent, highly respectable individual on CPF.... No clue why anyone would go to such an extent on an internet forum. Sadly, he's definitely not the only one who does it. You'll find a shockingly surprising number of individuals here who do that. It's an internet forum. Except for nowadays a very rare meet-up among members (more common years ago), you're never going to see any of these people in real life. You're never going to meet them. You have no clue what they look like (unless they choose to post a pic. of themselves in a random topic). They're not your neighbors. And yes, CPF is a community of like-minded individuals. However, it's an online community. Even with meet-ups where random members encounter each other; there's a limit as to how far this community can realistically go. So why play pretend to such an extent?

Makes no sense to me. What you see with me is what you get in real life. I don't put on a persona past my CPF handle of "Monocrom," and most of the regulars here know my real name because I have no problem signing my PMs with it. It's an internet forum.... why would anyone put on airs or feel compelled to go out of their way to constantly pretend to be intelligent and respectable? What benefit is there to them? Perhaps other than to have a bunch of face-less almost strangers like them?? If you want to participate, great! If you can answer a question that others seem unsure of, absolutely jump in. If you want to chime in, then do so. 

Unfortunately, this place is full of individuals who enjoy pretending they're decent human-beings. Bring up something remotely negative about one of their sacred cow beliefs, watch them react to you as the person they are in real life, instead of the respectable individual under their user-name. Sometimes their real personality comes out in an open topic. Usually the actually respectable members (vast majority of CPF) will give that person the benefit of the doubt. Chalk it us as they're having a bad day. Fair enough. But when you keep seeing that pattern of behavior returning days or weeks apart with no actual correction to their behavior, you can't chalk it up to numerous bad days. What you're seeing is the real person behind the CPF handle. 

Again, most members on CPF are genuinely helpful and kind. That's been my experience over the past nearly 15 years having been a member on here. But unfortunately there are those who enjoy playing pretend at being respectable, and respectful too. Sadly, while not a huge percentage of members here, still a significant one from what I've seen.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

richbuff said:


> This years Ig Nobles: https://www.improbable.com/ig-about/winners/#ig2020
> 
> "A Chinese Alligator in Heliox: Formant Frequencies in a Crocodilian,
> 
> Eyebrows Cue Grandiose Narcissism,
> 
> Peace Prize [India, Pakistan]
> The governments of India and Pakistan, for having their diplomats surreptitiously ring each other’s doorbells in the middle of the night, and *then run away before anyone had a chance to answer the door.*
> 
> Excitation of Faraday-like body waves in vibrated living earthworms,
> 
> National Income Inequality Predicts Cultural Variation in Mouth to Mouth Kissing", etc.



Chance don't answer anyone's door but his own.


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

A drunk, a California governor, and a liberal from Berkeley walk into a bar. The drunk has a blackout. The governor causes a blackout. The liberal has the blackouts cancelled.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> About five years ago my 94 Astro started making a terrible noise.  A short investigation revealed a worn out pulley, and a job I was seriously dreading.  Everything around the pulley was hidden and / or covered with 300,000 miles worth of :green: oil soaked debris.
> 
> Being a flashaholic and not wanting to use flashlight money  to pay a mechanic ...... What to do? :thinking: Quick! To the internet! Within minutes I found a video :twothumbs that some wonderful person :candle: had taken the time to make and upload of the complete job. Dude  even took the time and effort to show exactly where the bolts were located. :thumbsup: Armed with the information the task wasn't nearly so daunting. :thanks:
> 
> ~ Chance





peter yetman said:


> I hate working on cars, trouble is I'm a useful mechanic. Too much blood for my taste.
> P


I love you guys!

When I was a kid, my dad was paying a mortgage, and feeding and clothing 5 kids. Earlier in his life his was a professional mechanic. If something broke around the house, he would take it apart and try to fix it before calling in a tech. He made me hold the flashlight for him, and made me "Pay Attention!" You know... "A good helper has the tool in hand before the mechanic needs the tool!" That meant that I had to anticipate his needs, and therefore I had to "THINK" about what he was trying to do and what the next step would be. When tested for mechanical ability I was placed in the top 3% of the country. I tried to do that with my kids, and now with my Grand-Kids. So far, with three out of four of them I have been successful!  By doing his own repairs, he saved enough money, that he and my Mom traveled the world. 

I learned a lot by reading Haynes, or Chilton's manuals for repairing cars, but I always had my Dad to fall back on.

Kids of today have grown up with the internet and forums. YouTube! IT's funny, but just as when the Haynes, or Chilton manual failed me, that's when I would go to my Dad; It is when the internet fails my Grand-Kids that they will come to me. 

It is a mixed bag of feelings, for me. I want to be the first line of knowledge, yet I am delighted that they are confident in their abilities and the ability to gain additional knowledge online.

Peter,
I recall a day when I was lying in the street on my back, under the car, while it was raining, with water running under my back, beating on a U-Joint, wondering... Did God bless me? OR condemn me with this knowledge, and ability?

Overall... I think it is a blessing.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

This is almost Too easy! 

*AND THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS....

*

The next one to post is a rotten egg!


----------



## Monocrom

Katherine Alicia said:


> This is almost Too easy!
> 
> *AND THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS....
> 
> *The next one to post is a rotten egg!


Meh, I've been called a lot worse on the internet; and in real life. 
Don't share your honest opinions with people if you want to be popular.
Also, we have an official threadkiller. So he no longer posts. We miss him.


----------



## Poppy

Katherine Alicia said:


> This is almost Too easy!
> 
> *AND THE OFFICIAL THREAD KILLER IS....
> 
> *
> 
> The next one to post is a rotten egg!


Katherine,
That was Too Funny!

You are a clever one, you are.


----------



## greenpondmike

Seriously, I'm here because of flashlights, for friends and to have a somewhat of an online family. I'm honest--probably too honest and along with a serious topic you just might find some goofyness mixed in. Sometimes I tackle a subject with a seemingly angry attitude when I meant no harm. Maybe I was too goofy(high on coffee). Maybe what I wrote didn't make no since--I was posting when I should have been sleeping. Maybe I just had a blonde moment(I get those a lot).
I think what hurt my credibility here the most though was talking about a certain critter that ain't suppose to exist. A lot of that was tongue in cheek goofiness, but some of it wasn't. I've tried to always be honest on this forum though. Well, I guess I have my label--might as well wear it:nana:
Yeah Monocrom, I think I kind of understand what ur saying because I've been there and no set of words exist that can convey how u feel about that--I know.
There was this old man that started coming to a church I was once going to. He got in good with everyone and they liked him. I liked him and looked up to him as a GODLY role model and grandpa figure--both mine died before I was born. When my first wife died he even offered to take me fishing. A day came when I was remarried and my new wife was working for that man's mother in law. There was a woman(I've known for years at church) there that my wife invited to come live with us because she was being treated badly by the woman of the house. I was in agreement with this although it wasn't my ideal.
You see, the family was getting money off of this women and also making her do things she should have been paid for, but they were too cheap.
That old man and that woman got to arguing and some cuss words were exchanged which suprised me. He ordered me to help her with her things....I just stood there in shock because I couldn't believe what I was hearing come out of their mouths. He comes in my space and puts his hands on me and threatens me. I just stood there speechless with not even a thought of defending myself because you aren't supposed to hit your elders. My wife says--"HEY!! LEAVE MY HUSBAND ALONE". Someone from their family walks over there and calms him down and I move away from him feeling like a wuss. 
Come to find out later he was an old navy seal that just wanted an excuse to see if he still had "it" and tried to create a situation so he could find out (and show off for HIS new wife and probably for mine also). I talked to the pastor about him--the pastor doesn't believe me. That guy has the whole church fooled. I tried to reason with him on the phone as a brother in CHRIST. He said "don't give me that crap" and then proceeds to tell me that he will meet me anytime at the local strip pit to finish this. That was back in 99 and it still bothers me till this very day.
I know the church is mostly comprised of non Christians going for whatever reasons including to have an air of respectability, but going to church doesn't make you anymore a Christian than being in a garage makes you a car.


----------



## bykfixer

GPM, there's an old saying: 
It's easy to scoff it's easy to hate. 
It takes strength to be gentle and kind. 

Sometimes playing the "gentleman" role is very very difficult. Yet time washes away the details and leaves behind the truth. The gentleman always wins in the end. I just remind myself who won the race between the rabbit and the turtle……


----------



## greenpondmike

Thanks bykfixer. That wasn't easy to share. Even when I didn't go to church there anymore when revival came around I would show up at least once just to walk up to him and shake his hand to see what he'd do. He'd just grin like a opossum and shake hands like nothing ever happened. Because of what Monocrom said it sparked my memory. Something I'd rather not remember.
Edit: that handshaking was a right hand of fellowship handshake. I wanted to be the bigger man and see if it would spark repentance in him. The ONE that abides inside of me got me to do this and each time I did this I gave a little forgiveness.


----------



## ledbetter

bykfixer said:


> .... I just remind myself who won the race between the rabbit and the turtle……



It was a hare and a tortoise, and yes, there is a difference.Maybe this will kill this thread??


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The word for today is - Pedant.


----------



## ledbetter

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The word for today is - Pedant.


A compliment from the converted!


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

In some situations, we are called to turn the other cheek. I sometimes have to remind myself the Bible wasn't saying to moon people.


----------



## ledbetter

Hooked on Fenix said:


> In some situations, we are called to turn the other cheek. I sometimes have to remind myself the Bible wasn't saying to moon people.


Was that just an off color pun with “cheek” and “moon”? I love jokes making fun of the bible. Is this thread dead yet??


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## nbp

The lack of a true topic for this thread does not mean that CPF rules don’t apply. Please use the UG for potentially divisive topics. Thank you.


----------



## Monocrom

greenpondmike said:


> ....
> I know the church is mostly comprised of non Christians going for whatever reasons including to have an air of respectability, but going to church doesn't make you anymore a Christian than being in a garage makes you a car.



My apologies for reducing the quoted portion of your post. Read it all, and genuinely appreciate that you took the time to write all of it. I simply really wanted to focus on this last paragraph of yours. As a Christian, I try to lead a good life and help out others. Sometimes I fall a bit short. It happens to all of us. But some just pose as the real thing just to get others to think better of them.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What kind of person would commit an unprovoked attack on 67 year old Rick Moranis? :shakehead


----------



## Empath

nbp said:


> The lack of a true topic for this thread does not mean that CPF rules don’t apply. Please use the UG for potentially divisive topics. Thank you.



In addition, I might add that the reason the thread has taken on an almost invulnerable survival, and the ease in which it's monitored, is thanks to everyone's agreement to the policies established in the following opening words to the thread.



AZPops said:


> Admin note: Originally entitled "Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?"
> 
> It's apparent that the rambling, random thought thread was enjoyed by many, even though it consumed considerable effort by moderators to ensure that it remained in compliance with rules and policies. In order to address both matters, let's again attempt to offer you the opportunity to once again enjoy this meandering non-congruent-themed thread. In order to address the 2nd concern we'll post the following disclaimer and agreement.
> 
> By posting in the thread, you agree that your postings and content may be removed without warning, consideration or reason. You agree that any submission deemed by CPF moderators or administrators to be unsuitable, offensive, or contrary to CPF's rules or policies may be removed at their discretion.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

We now return you to a thread about nothing ........ and everything.


----------



## greenpondmike

Thank you Monocrom.


----------



## harro

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> We now return you to a thread about nothing ........ and everything.



Hahaha, Chance, nice segway into.........whatever it's about.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Green Pond, the name brings to mind as being a nice place to live. Sorta like Green Acres in Hooterville.


----------



## greenpondmike

It's a pass through town really because it is located kinda in the center of (but not close to) several major Alabama cities. If you want to take the back roads to these cities you will have to pass through Green Pond, Cafe Junction and/or Woodstock- any 2 of the 3. It used to be a country town, but now it is kind of the extended suburbs of Bessemer.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

......... "Never mind, dear. We're staying put in Parkland."


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## peter yetman

If I leep a torch in my mouth for too long it makes me dribble.
P


----------



## Katherine Alicia

peter yetman said:


> If I leep a torch in my mouth for too long it makes me dribble.
> P




I get the same thing just looking at pictures of them sometimes!


----------



## knucklegary

Now I'm dribbling.. it's contagious!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Dribble over this my peeps. Titanium Preon arriving tomorrow. :twothumbs


----------



## greenpondmike

Mmmm, nice neutral beam


----------



## Monocrom

You all need to get some headlamps to keep from tonguing your lights.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Monocrom said:


> You all need to get some headlamps to keep from tonguing your lights.


Someone once asked on CPF what flashlights to take on their honeymoon. Someone responded back, "Screw the flashlights. It's your honeymoon." I think some of you love your flashlights too much.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

greenpondmike said:


> Mmmm, nice neutral beam



NICHIA 219C ......... Should oughta work.


----------



## greenpondmike

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> NICHIA 219C ......... Should oughta work.



Eye candy


----------



## greenpondmike

Anybody want to date my cousin? She's got gree- whoops, I mean clean teeth. I'll even throw in a free bucket of chicken - just stand back whiles she's eatin lest you git bit.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

greenpondmike said:


> Eye candy



Yes sir! 








greenpondmike said:


> Anybody want to date my cousin? She's got gree- whoops, I mean clean teeth. I'll even throw in a free bucket of chicken:naughty: - just stand back whiles she's eatin lest you git bit.



The Lovely Mrs Gardiner and I just celebrated our 35th wedding anniversary. Otherwise, you make a pretty tempting offer. Best 20 years of my life, BTW. :duck:


----------



## greenpondmike

Good ol tender, juicy, golden fried chicken goes good with anything- even my cousin.
Taters and giblet gravy also


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

greenpondmike said:


> Good ol tender, juicy, golden fried chicken goes good with anything- even my cousin.
> Taters and giblet gravy also



You drive a hard bargain, Andy. :laughing:


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

Best 20 years of my life, BTW. :duck:[/QUOTE]


I just caught that lol


----------



## greenpondmike

Very funny y'all. Just left me hanging here. 
I'm hungry


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

greenpondmike said:


> Very funny y'all. Just left me hanging here.
> I'm hungry



For one week Ya'll was the killa. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Where did the post go?

Read post #1, and remember that you agreed to the terms. - Empath


----------



## Poppy

And who is the official thread killer? Not me, not you, it's Empath. 

When he locks a thread. It is done! Well, honestly sometimes he brings it back.

The mods here, don't have an easy job.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> And who is the official thread killer? Not me, not you, it's Empath.
> 
> When he locks a thread. It is done! Well, honestly sometimes he brings it back.
> 
> The mods here, don't have an easy job.



NOPE! Closing a thread doesn't count as being a Thread Killer per the earliest posts in the original. :shakehead


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> And who is the official thread killer? Not me, not you, it's Empath.
> 
> When he locks a thread. It is done! Well, honestly sometimes he brings it back.
> 
> The mods here, don't have an easy job.



I was thinking Archi had the grand prize for a while there. He was on quite the roll in 019 but to quote a line from the movie Harlem Nights "it's not how many you shoot, it's who you shoot that matters lol. 

I considered doing a "RIP corona virus threads" as a joke since it's moderators 2 corona virus thread 0……… so long corona virus threads. You both lived a lot longer than expected.


----------



## GMT2330

Watch out for chip weevils and reflector fungus folks.
Both are on the increase this year.:candle:


----------



## greenpondmike

My chickens told me to put on my tin foil hat and I will be safe.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I use Wild Turkey 101 to ward off COVID. Seems to be working so far. :thumbsup: It beats the hell out of a tin foil hat.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

greenpondmike said:


> My chickens told me to put on my tin foil hat and I will be safe.



I went to a KFC in Elsinore, CA that had this framed, "I dream of a better world where chickens can cross the street without having their motives questioned."


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## GMT2330

Chickens dream of a world without KFC.


----------



## Kestrel

The edible domesticated chicken has a secure future indeed with Homo Sapiens;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Botany_of_Desire

(Compared to say, the experience of the Dodo or Passenger Pigeon.)


----------



## bykfixer

Chicken: 
It's for dinner.


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Chicken - The original white meat. As apposed to Pork - The other white meat.


----------



## peter yetman

"The sky is falling, the sky is falling".
Actually it is......
P


----------



## richbuff

I am too busy to post here now, running around like a head with my chicken cut off.


----------



## richbuff

https://news.google.com/articles/CA...GCAowlIECMLBMMJ-mHg?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Here, I give you iron crotch kung fu: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sCwj7BX63yl


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Here, I give you iron crotch kung fu: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sCwj7BX63yl


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Sorry. Link to website didn't work. Checked YouTube and they changed it. Edited post with new link. Didn't work. They changed it back. Just look up iron crotch kung fu on youtube. For me, it was the second one that popped up. They all show pretty much the same thing, people trained to hit themselves repeatedly where it hurts, voluntarily. If you ask me, those teaching this style are a bunch of nutjobs.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nutjobs ...... that's funny.


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## peter yetman

Is he still out there?
P


----------



## Empath

Ollie ollie oxen free!


----------



## raggie33

jack lnks caught him and tranied him. this is true science


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

..... Yo momma.


----------



## peter yetman

Sometimes I don't understand a word you guys say.
I guess the converse is true as well.
P


----------



## Slumber

peter yetman said:


> Sometimes I don't understand a word you guys say.
> I guess the converse is true as well.
> P



Huh?


----------



## bykfixer

I thought the Converse was an athletic shoe……


----------



## peter yetman

Touche.
How do you do e acute on a Mac?
P


----------



## orbital

+

Since I don't go out for food, along w/ spending very little on groceries_

 Having a gulp vegetable oil, followed by some hot sauce, works as a meal for me.


----------



## bigburly912

hot sauce of choice?


----------



## orbital

+

Anything I may have,, last was just Taco Bell bottled stuff that I added pinch of granulated garlic & ground Arbol.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Check the thread title, you guys took a wrong turn.


----------



## bigburly912

Was hoping he didn’t really have an answer. 

Somebody lock this crap down. Pronto

: D


----------



## orbital

+

Lipid thread killer


----------



## knucklegary

Tonto was Pronto.. what in the heck are u guys talking about


----------



## bykfixer

Tonto was actually named Paulie Falls Alot but Hollywood figured Tonto sounded more dramatic.


----------



## knucklegary

Yes.. and a Merry Christmas to you and yours Kemosahbee :santa:


----------



## orbital

+

Figured I'd save some cash & turn off my freezer, since there was nothing in it.
thought, _*wow my fridge never runs anymore, what a great idea*_,, next day, my milk for coffee was getting warm.


Slightly less of a good idea.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Me - 
Dear Internet, 
Will my refrigerator still work if I turn off the freezer section? 

Internet- 
No, you can't turn the freezer off and expect your fridge to keep running. In fact, the coldness in the fridge comes from the freezer. They share the condenser and cooling technology, so the freezer must remain on.


----------



## orbital

+

At least, now I know how cold my fridge will stay, if Off for a day .


*
that rhymes ^*


----------



## richbuff

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Me -
> Dear Internet,
> Will my refrigerator still work if I turn off the freezer section?
> 
> Internet-
> No, you can't turn the freezer off and expect your fridge to keep running. In fact, the coldness in the fridge comes from the freezer. They share the condenser and cooling technology, so the freezer must remain on.


If you take a DC generator and a DC motor that are sized similar and connect the two shafts with a coupler and then connect the wires to each other properly, and then give the shaft a spin, except for fractional losses, the motor will turn the generator and produce electricity to turn the motor and the two will tend to keep each other going.

Same concept with your gasoline car engine and an air conditioner compressor. If the shaft of the motor output is coupled to the shaft of the mechanical input of an evaporative refrigeration compressor unit, and then the hot and cold coils of the refrigerator are placed in heat exchangers in proximity with the radiator and the water jacket of the engine, and then the shaft is given a spin, the heat difference supplied by the condensing unit will drive the engine, and the engine will drive the compressor and condensing unit. If the two are sized similar and there were no friction losses or heat losses in the heat exchangers, it could attain perpetual motion, analagous to how the electric motor and electric generator could attain perpetual motion if there were no electrical resistance or friction loss. The heat engine would supply the motion for the compressor unit, and the compressor unit would supply the temperature difference to drive the heat engine.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

richbuff said:


> If you take a DC generator and a DC motor that are sized similar and connect the two shafts with a coupler and then connect the wires to each other properly, and then give the shaft a spin, except for fractional losses, the motor will turn the generator and produce electricity to turn the motor and the two will tend to keep each other going.
> 
> Same concept with your gasoline car engine and an air conditioner compressor. If the shaft of the motor output is coupled to the shaft of the mechanical input of an evaporative refrigeration compressor unit, and then the hot and cold coils of the refrigerator are placed in heat exchangers in proximity with the radiator and the water jacket of the engine, and then the shaft is given a spin, the heat difference supplied by the condensing unit will drive the engine, and the engine will drive the compressor and condensing unit. If the two are sized similar and there were no friction losses or heat losses in the heat exchangers, it could attain perpetual motion, analagous to how the electric motor and electric generator could attain perpetual motion if there were no electrical resistance or friction loss. The heat engine would supply the motion for the compressor unit, and the compressor unit would supply the temperature difference to drive the heat engine.



Yes, of course. ..... and if my aunt had balls she'd be my uncle.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

This is a bad omen for Christmas this year. Santa flew into the power lines. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=27Eur0wqTJg


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## bykfixer

knucklegary said:


> Yes.. and a Merry Christmas to you and yours Kemosahbee :santa:



You to Pale Face Surf's Alot


----------



## peter yetman

bykfixer said:


> Tonto was actually named Paulie Falls Alot but Hollywood figured Tonto sounded more dramatic.


Tonto also had an expeanding head band.......
http://tontosexpandingheadband.com/
Ah, the smell of weed wafting across the hall.
P


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

bykfixer said:


>



Someone's been feeding their plants wet gremlins after midnight.


----------



## raggie33

impratical jokers i love


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Here's the 2020 version of "Up on the Rooftop": https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ykTSYyNnGxQ


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

Sorry about the empty posts. They had too much caffeine in them so I took them down.


----------



## richbuff

In today’s news: An unpredictably dangerous fur baby is removed from the White House because it bit a guard. The baby face licker could not be integrated into White House life style because it was too aggressive. What could have possibly happened if the armed guard was forced to be required to defend himself?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

richbuff said:


> In today’s news: An unpredictably dangerous fur baby is removed from the White House because it bit a guard. The baby face licker could not be integrated into White House life style because it was too aggressive. What could have possibly happened if the armed guard was forced to be required to defend himself?


 
For a good laugh search YouTube for Joe Rogan guarding the White House. Not Family / Work Friendly.


----------



## markr6

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> For a good laugh search YouTube for Joe Rogan guarding the White House. Not Family / Work Friendly.




I'm not sure which one. Did you possibly mean "breaking" into white house?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

markr6 said:


> I'm not sure which one. Did you possibly mean "breaking" into white house?


 
Yes, that one.


----------



## markr6

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yes, that one.




Just watched that, LOL!! Joe Rogan's podcast is great. I never listened to podcasts until a year ago. A friend suggested him and I'm hooked.


----------



## orbital

+

In all of my kitchen, there were only two things w/ sugar. 
Some old ketchup & some even older instant hazelnut coffee.

So, to sweeten my bran flakes,, I didn't use the ketchup.


----------



## greenpondmike

Ya know? All them folks out thar that hates cats just never had one of them critters cooked just right. May I suggest a chinese buffet?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

greenpondmike said:


> Ya know? All them folks out thar that hates cats just never had one of them critters cooked just right. May I suggest a chinese buffet?


I already avoid their chicken fingers. No need to add cat soup or kitty fritters to the menu. Which buffet do you suggest? I’d like to know so I can avoid it.


----------



## greenpondmike

I guess it is hit or miss. Good ol rat drop soup, teriyaki dog on a stick and kitty nuggets dipped in a yummy and spicy Asian sauce. Best to sample all of them and if you're lucky you might find some fried frog legs overlayed with some jalapeño juice. I also like the salt and pepper kitty chunks dipped in general torso sauce. Oh, I almost forgot the puppy fried rice.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

greenpondmike said:


> I guess it is hit or miss. Good ol rat drop soup, teriyaki dog on a stick and kitty nuggets dipped in a yummy and spicy Asian sauce. Best to sample all of them and if you're lucky you might find some fried frog legs overlayed with some jalapeño juice. I also like the salt and pepper kitty chunks dipped in general torso sauce. Oh, I almost forgot the puppy fried rice.



Does that come with the chow lion’s maine noodles or the flied lice?


----------



## greenpondmike

Chow lion's maine noodles. Flied lice don't have enough meat on them. I also like the tender and delicate scrambled squirrel brains.


----------



## greenpondmike

Ya know, if you are on a road with no speed limit sign and you want to know what it is- just kick it and one of those nice public servants will be more than glad to pull you over and tell you. But then he will pull out his pen and paper and write you his bill. It's amazing what they charge for that information.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Why do they sell honey in a plastic bear instead of a plastic bee? :thinking:


----------



## wacbzz

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Why do they sell honey in a plastic bear instead of a plastic bee? :thinking:



https://973kkrc.com/the-reason-why-honey-comes-in-those-cute-plastic-bear-bottles/

Truth? :shrug:

Sounds legit though...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wacbzz said:


> https://973kkrc.com/the-reason-why-honey-comes-in-those-cute-plastic-bear-bottles/
> 
> Truth? :shrug:
> 
> Sounds legit though...



HA! lovecpf


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

I wondered where honey comes from. Apparently, honey comes from Pooh.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

There’s actually a book called Cooking with Pooh. I’m sure the recipes aren’t as crappy as they sound.


----------



## greenpondmike

Mmmm, food talk! 
Good ol golden brown double dipped homefried chicken fried in lard, shortning or peanut oil and marinated overnight in a lemon peppler brine before frying. 
I don't have a doublewide, so I'm not as high class as others, but I can shore enough do some fryin in my singlewide.


----------



## greenpondmike

I'm a conservative, but I have liberal ways.....I put a liberal amount of black pepper in my chicken fryin batter, but I use a conservative amount of garlic powder. A tad will do lest you put a tad too much.


----------



## orbital

coupon not valid


----------



## greenpondmike

orbital said:


> View attachment 13889
> coupon not valid


Good grief I was hungry. That picture takes my appetite away. Reminds me of a lady at another place I had worked. She was a pest and a worry. He hair is the same color also. Too hyper


----------



## greenpondmike

I know- I know, I talk too much, but I get it honest from both sides of the family.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

greenpondmike said:


> I know- I know, I talk too much, but I get it honest from both sides of the family.


No, that's what you do too much of. ^ Being apologetic. You do not talk too much. This forum is for you to say what's on your mind. Enjoy it. 

Be yourself, no matter what they say. 
- Sting


----------



## richbuff

Complaints, Gripes, and Female Dogs


Occasionally one of these is posted in the main thread, or someone feels it necessary to start a new thread with one of these. They can be disruptive, so from this moment forward they can either be posted here or they will immediately be moved here. I will not go back and move them at this...



www.candlepowerforums.com







> KITROBASKIN said: "The kind of female dog you want on your side. She will keep the peace."




....and the kind that you DON'T want any where near you: https://blog.dogsbite.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/rhoda-identified-with-pit-bulls.jpg


Rhoda Wagner finally learned the truth: https://blog.dogsbite.org/2021/08/2...-dogsitting-in-perry-county-pennsylvania.html

Oh well, whatever.

Back to flashlights: My next light is going to be Acebeam X50. I have been feeling guilty about not getting all of the X-series lights, so I will snag the X50.


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Be yourself, no matter what they say.
> - Sting


The Englishman from New York.

I never understood how to do the "toast done on one side" thing though. 
And in New York a cane can come in real handy when confronted by a would-be robber. 

Anyway, GPM is a good egg in my view.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> The Englishman from New York.
> 
> I never understood how to do the "toast done on one side" thing though.
> And in New York a cane can come in real handy when confronted by a would-be robber.
> 
> Anyway, GPM is a good egg in my view.


I think it best not to emulate typical English food preparation.


----------



## bykfixer

Where's ole Ven? Maybe he could shed light on how to make toast done on one side. 
And for Pete's sake where's Pete Yeti been?


----------



## orbital

+

Had to change my avatar since Meta is going to use the infinity symbol.

_I'll bet my mortgage I spent less than 10 minutes in my life on Facebook,,, never had an account_


----------



## knucklegary

bykfixer said:


> Where's ole Ven? Maybe he could shed light on how to make toast done on one side.
> And for Pete's sake where's Pete Yeti been?


.. and Alicia! 
Could Britain have fallen to the Nazis!?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Where's ole Ven? Maybe he could shed light on how to make toast done on one side.
> And for Pete's sake where's Pete Yeti been?


 
I sent Peter an PM on the 22nd of this month. I haven't received a reply.  Hopefully, he's having too much fun to log-on.


----------



## Olumin

Ive read through quite a few pages of this thread now and I still have no idea what its about.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Olumin said:


> Ive read through quite a few pages of this thread now and I still have no idea what its about.


 
Did you ever watch Seinfeld? What was it about?


----------



## Olumin

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Did you ever watch Seinfeld? What was it about?


I haven't.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Olumin said:


> I haven't.


 
Pity. Doing so would've provided you an understanding as to -"What's this thread about?" 

To really understand, you'll need to start here -  #1  ​The first thread, Do you at times feel as though you're the "Thread Killer"?, started May 21, 2012. It was closed June 4th 2013 and contains 1,788 posts.

The second run, if you will, is located here -  #1 It was started on June 4th and was closed on July 17, 2013 and contains 188 posts. 

The third run, this one, was started January 4th, 2014 and is slowly prodding along, but has amassed 1,134 posts. 

Don't feel bad if you don't understand the meaning of these three threads. Few have. 

Happy reading if you should so choose. 

CG - One of the Usual Suspects​


----------



## orbital

+

This Thread::


*It's like an early bird special for a Tuesday morning All-You-Can-Eat buffet, 
at the capital location, in Tuurdsnutsostan*


----------



## greenpondmike

I might write a song called mutany in the outhouse.....my chickens think I'm a brick shy of a full load.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Does it bug anyone else that the FedEx arrow points to where the vehicle is going on one side, but points to where it's coming from on the other side? 🤨 

Or, are you one of the people who's brain has never registered it?


----------



## knucklegary

Yes, I'm one of those folks who never noticed 🔁


----------



## bykfixer

Better? 

Or there's those different colors……


----------



## thermal guy

Oh let’s not bring color into this😁


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 27662
> View attachment 27663
> 
> Better?


 
What type of dark magic is this?


----------



## Monocrom

Best not to question it.


----------



## Poppy

@greenpondmike might be the best thread killer. It was dead for 6 1/2 months.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> @greenpondmike might be the best thread killer. It was dead for 6 1/2 months.


 "Best thread killer" - is a misnomer. No one wants to post then have everyone walk away and no longer reply. 🥺


----------



## orbital

+

The original thread ended with Empath really not liking my post & *closed it *
_nine years ago_*~*







Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?


Holy cow! He must have forgotten a pin.




www.candlepowerforums.com


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

orbital said:


> +
> 
> The original thread ended with Empath really not liking my post & *closed it *
> _nine years ago_*~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?
> 
> 
> Holy cow! He must have forgotten a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.candlepowerforums.com



Empath and Norm, both, didn't really get into the spirit of the threads ....... that, and they (the threads) were in constant need of moderation.  Boys will be boys, and we had a lot of boys posting in those threads.


----------



## Bimmerboy

A new milestone in life. This is my 2000th post.

Let's dance!

Put on your red shoes and dance the blues.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's not the wind you need to avoid so much as the debris it's propelling.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

It's not that the wind is blowing, it's what the wind is blowing.


----------



## bykfixer

In '94 a tornado hit my little town and experts said wind speeds were around 110 mph. That was enough to break a fire hydrant away from the ground and toss it 3 foot ball fields away. (btw water does not spray up like they show on tv as they have a brass break away flange at ground level in case a car runs it over.) 

A few days later I saw "cut" nails from some old houses that were destroyed driven into a cinder block wall behind a KMart that was a about a half mile away.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> [email protected]@K



I saw this on Flashlight Fanatics and thought of you.


----------



## bykfixer

Bond……
James Bond
Expiration date: sometime between the Great Depression and WW2.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 28011
> 
> Bond……
> James Bond
> Expiration date: sometime between the Great Depression and WW2.


COOL!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## aznsx

I confess I don't understand what this thread is supposed to be about, but when I saw the title, I thought of myself, and decided that I should be nominated for something. Check this out........

*I killed my own very first thread on this forum with my own first post!! Let's see if anybody can top that!!*






Eagtac D25C - C (MKII) update


I was at the manufacturer's web site to check some info and noticed updated info for this light (with new designation (MKII)). I don't recall hearing anything on the street about it, so I thought I'd give it a (non-promotional) 'heads up' mention, as I know there are several people who hang out...




www.candlepowerforums.com





One shot - One kill

Please don't post to that thread (perhaps the Admin can lock it for me), as I want it to lie in state indefinitely in my honor.


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


>



I guess the secret is don't go swimming with an ultimate lithium battery in your pocket, don't shower with one hanging 'round you neck and always carry an umbrella so that your ultimate lithium does not rained on.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Man O Man! The Cafe is deader than fried chicken. 
^ Pulp Fiction reference. ^

If you've got a Deader Than joke, post it up. 

And yes, deader is a real word. 😄


----------



## bykfixer

It's in a transitional period like Jules....

BTW deader than a Kennedy


----------



## knucklegary

Deader: One who is deceased, or will shorty become one... "Deader than a doorknob"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> It's in a transitional period like Jules....
> 
> BTW deader than a Kennedy



Ann Coulter made reference to Rose Marie Kennedy's uterus as a clown-car. Rosemary, as she was also known, gave birth to nine children. 

The Pulp Fiction reference was awarded a laugh.


----------



## orbital

+

NSX not deader//


----------



## bykfixer

The ringtone for when Mrs Fixer is (paraphrashing) "are you calling me on a cellular phone, I don't know you, who is this, prank caller prank caller".
When she texts I hear "they speak English in what?"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What ain't no country I ever heard of.


----------



## bykfixer

My girlfriend is a vegetarian, which pretty much makes me a vegetarian.
- Jules when asking Brett for a bite of his Kahuna burger.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Big Kahuna Burger. That's that Hawaiian burger joint. I hear they got some tasty burgers!


----------



## orbital

+


----------



## bykfixer

Fye-dollah


----------



## Monocrom

orbital said:


> +
> 
> View attachment 30300


Halfway through 2022:

*"SWEET! I just got this milkshake for only $5."*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Halfway through 2022:
> 
> *"SWEET! I just got this milkshake for only $5."*


 
But it still didn't have any bourbon in it. 😎


----------



## orbital

+

*You want cheap*, well its been in the low 50s' or colder in my house for the last six days,
this morning it was 49.

Too cheap to turn on my heat.


....seems like just a couple weeks ago I wasn't able to sleep 'cause it was over 80.


*that's cheap!*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Heating Oil Man filled our tank today. Heating oil is $5.29.9 a gallon. Thank God we also have a pellet stove.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The Heating Oil Man filled our tank today. Heating oil is $5.29.9 a gallon. Thank God we also have a pellet stove.


I'm guessing that's $5.29 a gallon and not $5,299 instead. 
If it's the latter, better off selling the house and getting a nice apartment.


----------



## bykfixer

The tenth of a penny should be eliminated. It was developed back when gasoline was a new commodity and they'd adjust the price by the tenth of a penny. For some reason the 9/10th of a penny stuck.


----------



## knucklegary

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The Heating Oil Man filled our tank today. Heating oil is $5.29.9 a gallon. Thank God we also have a pellet stove.


Is it legal to burn firewood in your area?
During long power outages we use a wood burning stove to cook with. The pellet versions might be cleaner (greener) but they don't work without electricity


----------



## bykfixer

Back when hurricane Isabel hit the area where I lived, I was in between apartments so I stayed at my brothers. His house was all electric. ie no stove or microwave. I said "hey we've got a charcoal grill, we won't starve, woohoo!!" He said "I'm low on charcoal". I said "dude, you heat with wood and live next to the forest". He said "oh yeah, good point".


----------



## knucklegary

There's enough dead underbrush in Cali BLM to literally burn down the State.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> I'm guessing that's $5.29 a gallon and not $5,299 instead.
> If it's the latter, better off selling the house and getting a nice apartment.


 
It's closer to $5.30 a gallon. 😁


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

knucklegary said:


> Is it legal to burn firewood in your area?
> During long power outages we use a wood burning stove to cook with. The pellet versions might be cleaner (greener) but they don't work without electricity


 
Yes, it's currently allowed. From time to time, but not very often, burn bans are enacted.


----------



## bykfixer

knucklegary said:


> There's enough dead underbrush in Cali BLM to literally burn down the State.


BLM meaning "bureau of land management"?

I was reading about Cali a while back and how in 1900 it was estimated that between 100,000 and a million acres burning naturaly each year was normal but by 2000 humans had what they thought was a better plan. We see how that's working out, huh?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

bykfixer said:


> BLM meaning "bureau of land management"?
> 
> I was reading about Cali a while back and how in 1900 it was estimated that between 100,000 and a million acres burning naturaly each year was normal but by 2000 humans had what they thought was a better plan. We see how that's working out, huh?


In 1900, the Cleveland National Forest averaged 16 trees per acre. Then we started to practice fire suppression, putting out the fires immediately instead of letting them burn themselves out in clustered areas. Fast forward to 2000, we had well over 100 trees per acre. When a fire spreads, it now has plenty of fuel to continue to more areas. Our idea of forest maintenance has brought us to increasing risk of disaster.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> BLM meaning bureau of "land management"?


 
I approve of the quotation marks. It sure appears California's BLM has been overrun by "environmentalists" that worship at the alter of "Man-Made" Global Warming, rather than practicing sound forrest management.


----------



## knucklegary

Here in CA and PNW in 1800s, long before BLM and polictal mandates, the indigenous people had enough sense to get rid of dead underbrush so they would not perish during wildfires. Yes, American Indians practiced control burns.. Doh!
Okay, one more acronym for @bykfixer...
AOC


----------



## bykfixer

In my state they started putting out fires quickly and in the 1980's an entire industry was nearly wiped by a moth. Pine trees supply pulp for paper and planks for building houses in my state. The parks folks wondered why such a big problem with gypsy moths murdering so many pine trees. They discovered where forests had burned the gypsy moth was all but non existent. By 2000 they were allowing burns that controled the moth and the problem was resolved. Lumber companies that own big chunks of land clear the land (and replant) more often as well.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

There's a tree that doesn't reproduce until its cones are subjected to extreme heat - forrest fire. The name of the tree escapes me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

knucklegary said:


> Here in CA and PNW in 1800s, long before BLM and polictal mandates, the indigenous people had enough sense to get rid of dead underbrush so they would not perish during wildfires. Yes, American Indians practiced control burns.. Doh!
> Okay, one more acronym for @bykfixer...
> AOC


 
Recent reading indicates she's lost much, if not most, of her allure. Perhaps the future holds promise.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Recent reading indicates she's lost much, if not most, of her allure. Perhaps the future holds promise.


I think any woman in power who’s views make your family less safe by increasing crime instead of protecting people, make your kids dumber in schools by indoctrinating instead of teaching them, make your money worthless by overspending and inflation, make gas cost more by trying to ban it, and hates white people but wants them to pay more taxes has about the same appeal as an ugly witch covered in warts.

If you’re a woman who wants to be appealing to a man, treat his family right, don’t be a gold digger, and feed the guy a decent meal. Show that you care about someone other than yourself. That shows a man you’re a keeper and there is a future potentially to start a family.


----------



## Monocrom

Honestly, no joking; I'd rather have the ugly witch covered in warts, instead. (Assuming she treated me right.)


----------



## bykfixer

Truth

I've never seen the physical appeal of this so-called 'All Out Crazy' gal although I understand why a lot of fellas would. And as soon as she starts to talk I'm definitely over it. 

Politics aside, I've just never found her appealing. Politically she's a flash in the pan. Her fan base are a bunch of people who are never pleased so it should be no surprise they've turned on her.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## knucklegary

Is the on/off located in his nostril?

I would think, if its for real, a persons peripheral vision in their good eye would be blinded


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

knucklegary said:


> Is the on/off located in his nostril?
> 
> I would think, if its for real, a persons peripheral vision in their good eye would be blinded


Conduct an internet search to confirm the veracity or if it's merely a meme. I think he activates it with a magnet. 😁


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Conduct an internet search to confirm the veracity or if it's merely a meme. I think he activates it with a magnet. 😁


It’s powered by his thoughts. When he has an idea, the light turns on.


----------



## knucklegary

Bet he's popular at Halloween parties


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

knucklegary said:


> Bet he's popular at Halloween parties


Bet he’d be popular at ComicCon. But which superhero would he go as? Eye Wonder.


----------



## Monocrom

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Bet he’d be popular at ComicCon. But which superhero would he go as? Eye Wonder.


Oh! The most obscure Spider-Man villain ever.... Jack of Hearts! 
He's got one eye. The other one can do massive damage! Usually puts on make-up to cover up the heart tattoo that encompasses his missing eye. Then puts on shades so he blends in with normal people. (I'm not making that up.)


----------



## orbital

+

*Things you think of sitting at a car dealership *

This summer I had a small recall on the brake system in my car (replaced the sensor)
Sitting there, heard a Cage the Elephant tune on the dealership radio station,,

Thought to myself 'wonder how many people here know this is a Cage the Elephant tune'


----------



## Monocrom

orbital said:


> +
> 
> *Things you think of sitting at a car dealership *


Due to Covid, put a BS recall on the back burner for awhile. Go back to Garden City Mazda only to discover the small dealership is gone! Bigger one right next door. Same name _zero_ previous staff. Place looks huge and upscale. Short version: Lied to, given the run-around, wasted my time driving down there, only learned the truth because a temp. receptionist made the mistake of being honest with me. One visit, three phone calls to re-schedule. Done! Asked the temp. R to please let the service manager know they lost a regular customer. 12 years at the smaller location literally next door with barely an issue. Fair enough, Mazda has decided in the last 5 years or so to go "upscale." Doing so doesn't mean treating your older working class customers like garbage.

Star Mazda, out of business. Star is a large local chain of dealerships with each one catering to a different brand. Only one of which went out of business. Koeppel Mazda. Still in business. Service center horribly busy because Star shut down. So all those customers went to K. Keep in mind, Mazda dealerships are few and far between. Even in New York. Waited for too long. Went to get my car. One tiny thing left to do. Nice waiting area. Sat. Thought about my life choices. Lady with a small pit-bull sat across from me. Well-behaved doggo. But, took a $#&% on the floor. (The doggo, not me.) Highlight of my Saturday morning. 

If you're ever there to get your Mazda serviced, ask for Todd. He's a character. But in a good way. Will say, I miss Mike from G.C. Mazda. And everyone else there who knew how to treat customers properly.


----------



## Poppy

Merry Christmas!


----------



## bykfixer

And Happy New Year


----------

